# Bob Appreciation Thread - Group made! PM Uxie about it!



## purple888 (May 2, 2014)

*If you can't beat it....join it.*

Bob (or Villager) Appreciation Thread​
This is the thread where you can praise, worship or talk about Bob, and where you can talk about any other villager. 

Feel free to link videos of Bob! and any other villager.

All villagers are special in their own way <3

Please no villager bashing!!

I'll start <3

*Bob is love, Bob is life.*

Awesome Villager Links!

- http://vt.tumblr.com/tumblr_mvo5aiJV4S1sv6zdr.mp4#_=_    Bob flying in the sky--BluebellLight

- http://media.tumblr.com/72df1d7d2096...G1P1qi2j4o.gif Bob shaking it  --Wolfie

- http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EK1XkKkPayI Stupid Sexy Bob --AppleCracker

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZt4QDR0jfo Bob dancing, and ice cream C:--Javocado



AppleCracker said:


> I made this for this thread!
> View attachment 44202





Avalon said:


> *That's the way Bob does it kids.*





Dark Samus said:


> View attachment 44417
> ORLY?





Spoiler










  by Chibi.Hoshi XD



Esper said:


> ooo now im tempted to make bob fanart for the blog
> im gonna do it
> _doin it for bob<3_
> 
> ...





BluebellLight said:


> I got carried away drawing in Spanish



Here is a sample of our membership card, if you'd like one please tell feavre 



feavre said:


> View attachment 44651
> 
> These should spread like wildfire heh hehe



Our official blog!!

http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/ --Esper

Bob board members (Main)

Purple - Head of the board

Bluebell - Cofounder, Official Town and Meeting Host

Uxie - Secretary (In charge of discussion topics and the Boblender)

DeMarzi - Official photoshopper

Jupiter - Official Artist

Panduhh: Member  (pm me for your position)

Luckypinch: Artist, President of our ally The Pietro Fanclub

Poliwag - Normal Member

Esper - Head of Publicity and Founder of the Bob Blog

Kenny: PM me for position. Member

Crazy-Gamer: PM me for Position. Member

AidenNook : Member. PM for position


----------



## TaliZorah (May 2, 2014)

Flurry is my goddess. <3


----------



## BluebellLight (May 2, 2014)

http://vt.tumblr.com/tumblr_mvo5aiJV4S1sv6zdr.mp4#_=_ Bob video


----------



## purple888 (May 2, 2014)

That is amazing! 

Will post *any* awesome villager links on my first post <3


----------



## bekka (May 2, 2014)

Lolly is amazing. She's just a cute ball of love and such a great character. I need to name my next cat Lolly in honor of Lolly, in my opinion the best ACNL character in existence


----------



## purple888 (May 2, 2014)

Lolly is adorable <3 *cough*notasmuchasBobthough*cough*

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## bigger34 (May 2, 2014)

Rosie doe <333 omg so kawaii desuuuu


----------



## Sanaki (May 2, 2014)

All the villagers in my signature are amazing.

And I personally hate Bob lol


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 2, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> All the villagers in my signature are amazing.
> 
> *And I personally hate Bob lol*


*everyones head turns*

hahahahaha, Holo, always a jokester! That joke about Bob was hilarious!
 Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
*crawls away*


----------



## Prisma (May 2, 2014)

BOB IS OVERLORD.
BOB IS RULER.

HAIL BOB SHAKE IT!


----------



## purple888 (May 2, 2014)

Mayor Holo how could you!? 

*Bob is love, Bob is LIFE!*

But yes, all the villagers in your siggie is amazing. Why? Because almost all of them are my dreamies C:

- - - Post Merge - - -

But how could you not like him?? He's so.....BOB


----------



## fairyring (May 3, 2014)

bekkawesty said:


> Lolly is amazing. She's just a cute ball of love and such a great character. I need to name my next cat Lolly in honor of Lolly, in my opinion the best ACNL character in existence



this!


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

C:

No villager bashing! (like when you rant and complain about how awful ____ is) Saying you hate them is fine C: (As long as its not BOB Mayor Holo  )


----------



## Swiftstream (May 3, 2014)

Bob for president


----------



## Leopardfire (May 3, 2014)

Seeing all the hilarious stuff posted about Bob today has made me like him a lot more than I did before.  Did anyone else see the video Javacado posted on the Merengue and Marshal popularity thread? I can't believe someone made that.

I feel Gladys is under appreciated. She's a sweet adorable ostrich, what more could you ask for? <3


----------



## Sanaki (May 3, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> *everyones head turns*
> 
> hahahahaha, Holo, always a jokester! That joke about Bob was hilarious!
> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> *crawls away*



_HATERS GONNA HATE_






Not a cat fan, in game and in person. (EVEN THO ANKHA AND ROSIE ARE THERE SHH)


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

The Bob empire will grow!

I'm a cat person in game and in real life, soooo........


----------



## Sanaki (May 3, 2014)

_What gave it away_

I looove Wolves


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 3, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> _HATERS GONNA HATE_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks at signature*
I AM DISAPPOINT.
But seriously holo, your KILLING me with all of these jokes about how LORD BOB isn't the MASTER OF ALL SALVATION*eye twitch*
Ha.
HA.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
*self slap*
Wait, what?


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

Oh no Bob just asked for oranges and I can't find my basket! HANG IN THERE BOB, ORANGE IS COMING!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Orange has been found! Bringing to Master Bob


----------



## Sanaki (May 3, 2014)

I needed a Peppy for public works projects, and she is honestly really cute. >_< And Ankha is egyptian like COME ON


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

Not judging, Rosie is adorable!! And Ankha is good...

*cough*youlikecatsdon'tdenyit*cough*


----------



## Sanaki (May 3, 2014)

But Diana is gorg like omg, I think she's my favorite snooty.


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

I know, Diana is super pretty. Even though she actually plopped her house right in front of my town hall..


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> I know, Diana is super pretty. Even though she actually plopped her house right in front of my town hall..


OH MY GOD
she did that to me too!
I just got her and I'm like
NOPE. YOU'RE NEVER LEAVING.


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

Wow, I don't think this is a coincidence.... Diana you rebellious deer!

But now its hard to even go to the town hall because I always see her house >.>


----------



## Sanaki (May 3, 2014)

I had to spend a whole day plot resetting for Diana. She moved right behind my Town Hall.


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

What makes it awful is that I was plot resetting, and I had an awesome spot, but I decided it was too close to Julian. I tried to test my luck and......D:


----------



## Candy83 (May 3, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> But Diana is gorg like omg, I think she's my favorite snooty.



The deer are the most attractively captured animals in "Animal Crossing: New Leaf."

Given this thread is about Bob, I met him months ago through visiting another forum member's town. Bob is pretty cool. I haven't gotten around to seriously considering him. Reason is that I'm juggling even right now. But, I may want to consider Bob a little bit more thanks, in part, to the OP's enthusiasm.


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

Yay! But really, he's uber cute.

This thread isn't actually about just Bob, but its turning out to be lol.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> The deer are the most attractively captured animals in "Animal Crossing: New Leaf."
> 
> Given this thread is about Bob, I met him months ago through visiting another forum member's town. Bob is pretty cool. I haven't gotten around to seriously considering him. Reason is that I'm juggling even right now. But, I may want to consider Bob a little bit more thanks, in part, to the OP's enthusiasm.



Honestly I am not that big a fan of many deer other than Bam and Fauna. They are all good, and I can EASILY see the appeal, but they mostly just don't appeal to me personally. I mostly prefer ones that are unique such as Drago and Hans because of my interest in Mythology and Cryptids, as well as ones that based on exotic animals that I can see at a zoo, but not on nature trails, such as lions, hippos, and monkeys. (Yes I am probably the only one who LIKES the Lion, Monkey, and Hippo villagers. Why? Because they are IMO based on some of the world's best animals! The only animal species in my personal top 10 not yet added is #5 the Platypus.), as well as ones with major sentimental value like Hopper!


----------



## Sanaki (May 3, 2014)

Bam and Skye are also adorable.


----------



## PaperKangaroo (May 3, 2014)

I had Bob for a short time as a random move in and my first thought was "THANK GOD YOU'RE ADORABLE" but I ended up giving him away since he wasn't a dreamie and my friend already had her own Bob, which for some reason always bothered me a lot since I feel the need to have a different  villagers than my friends, unless it's a dreamie.

But I did enjoy the short time he was here, he's pretty cute. Sometimes I wonder what he'd be like as a smug though, he's got those trademark smug eyes.


----------



## PaperKangaroo (May 3, 2014)

(removed)


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

Aww someone rated this 1 star


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 3, 2014)

My Barold is the best. I love my other villagers too but none of them, can ever compare to my Barold <3 love him to bits xD


----------



## Javocado (May 3, 2014)

Wow what have I done.
The answer is nothing.
Bob did it all and continues to do it all.
The gospel of Bob is spreading like wildfire.
Bob is love, Bob is life.


----------



## heirabbit (May 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> http://vt.tumblr.com/tumblr_mvo5aiJV4S1sv6zdr.mp4#_=_ Bob video



*!!!
*This is so adorable and funny.


----------



## Lepidoptera (May 3, 2014)

Bob is awesome. He was one of my only dreamies coming into the game. I've adored him since WW. I was so happy when he came to live in one of my towns again.
I also like Katt a lot. Bob and Katt seem to be friends in Zombie.


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

Honestly all the cats are pretty cute.


----------



## itzafennecfox (May 3, 2014)

Bob is my favorite lazy, and my third favorite villager. I had him in GC and even after years he never moved. Plus there are some pretty hilarious videos made about him that I love to watch.


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

Bob is considered to be the very first villager made, since he's a typical cat and his birthday is on January 1st <3


----------



## Hound00med (May 3, 2014)

So if I prefer Punchy to Bob, what happens? D:

But Eugene is my bro <3 .. He's the best villager of all time and I love him to bits..

Joey is my third favourite villager and was my favourite for 8 years until NL.. He's just so perfect <3 .. He was the first villager I ever introduced myself too, and I cycled through every single villager in WW about 3 times 'cos I kept losing him D:

(Sydney's second, I love her to bits too, she's purple, what more can I say? <3)


----------



## purple888 (May 3, 2014)

Punchy, Eugene, and Sydney are pretty cute


----------



## Capella (May 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> That is amazing!
> 
> Will post *any* awesome villager links on my first post <3



Watched that video so many times 
Bob is amazing


----------



## DeMarzi (May 3, 2014)

This thread makes me extremely depressed that I sold Lord Bob a couple weeks ago. I needed room for Marshal immediately *sigh*


----------



## Gummysaur (May 3, 2014)

I have a nice gif of Bob dancing. I don't think I need to even link to that "Stupid Sexy Bob" video. ._.


----------



## Capella (May 3, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> This thread makes me extremely depressed that I sold Lord Bob a couple weeks ago. I needed room for Marshal immediately *sigh*



Shame, SHAME


----------



## DeMarzi (May 3, 2014)

MayorIris said:


> Shame, SHAME



I have betrayed our savior! Please forgive me Bob


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> I have betrayed our savior! Please forgive me Bob




Lord Bob forgives you


----------



## Syndra (May 4, 2014)

_bob is love, bob is life_ i chant to myself every night before drifting into sleep


----------



## Mayor Jamal (May 4, 2014)

Bob is pretty cool....BUT HES NO RUDY!


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

.......NO!

Just kidding, Rudy's adorable, BUT HE'S NOT LORD BOB.


----------



## Syndra (May 4, 2014)

on numerous occasions, the mighty one appeared in my campsite yet my town was full
am

_am i not worthy_


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

You are not worthy.....

Does anyone have any more cute villager links? C:


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

p i p e r said:


> on numerous occasions, the mighty one appeared in my campsite yet my town was full
> am
> 
> _am i not worthy_



Bob shall rise again in your town when the time is right.


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

Lord Bob can't be controlled.

How dare you disgrace him!


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Lord Bob can't be controlled.
> 
> How dare you disgrace him!



Being the first disciple of Bob and reading the gospel of Bob everyday, I know Lord Bob will bless piper's town with his presence when the time is right.


----------



## Reimu (May 4, 2014)

Bob is the second best dancer next to shrunk.


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

Still you are assuming Lord Bob will follow a disciple's command to go somewhere! You are acting like you are Lord Bob himself! Shame on you!! 

... 

and Reimu true lol


----------



## feavre (May 4, 2014)

I had Bob in WW.  I didn't like his furniture.  Why does lord Bob where flower print and have kiddie furniture? 

But I love Bob anyways.  Every town should be lucky enough to have a Bob.  But my town is apparently not worthy


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 4, 2014)

BOB! Javacado should see this. BOB BOB BOB BOB!
or maybe he has
I love your jokes, Mayor Holo...

- - - Post Merge - - -

LORD BOB

- - - Post Merge - - -



p i p e r said:


> _bob is love, bob is life_ i chant to myself every night before drifting into sleep



EVERYONE SHOULD DO THAT

- - - Post Merge - - -



purple888 said:


> .......NO!
> 
> Just kidding, Rudy's adorable, BUT HE'S NOT LORD BOB.



NO ONE MATCHES LORD BOB IN ANY WAY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Being the first disciple of Bob and reading the gospel of Bob everyday, I know Lord Bob will bless piper's town with his presence when the time is right.



Will he bless my town? OHMYGODIHOPESO

- - - Post Merge - - -



purple888 said:


> Aww someone rated this 1 star



HOWHOWHOW HOW?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> Bob for president



OMG YESYESYES


----------



## feavre (May 4, 2014)

Dream address 2400-0255-4927 according to tumblr


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Still you are assuming Lord Bob will follow a disciple's command to go somewhere! You are acting like you are Lord Bob himself! Shame on you!!
> 
> ...
> 
> and Reimu true lol



Bob visits my palace of worship every night.
I think I know him better than anyone else.






- - - Post Merge - - -



feavre said:


> View attachment 44115
> Dream address 2400-0255-4927 according to tumblr



That's awesome omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



alison123 said:


> BOB! Javacado should see this. BOB BOB BOB BOB!
> or maybe he has
> I love your jokes, Mayor Holo...



Yeah i'm out here hahaha


----------



## DeMarzi (May 4, 2014)

Mayor Jamal said:


> Bob is pretty cool....BUT HES NO RUDY!



FALSE PROPHET

Lord Bob is light, Lord Bob is love


----------



## feavre (May 4, 2014)

This is my favorite thread.  Hail Bob.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 4, 2014)

All praise to the one and only Aurora


----------



## mikanmilk (May 4, 2014)

Who started the "Bob is love, Bob is life" thing? Someone says it almost every time Bob is mentioned.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2014)

I just got Bob a couple of days ago. I also had him back in WW, I think. I don't quite understand the fascination people have with him though.


----------



## Gummysaur (May 4, 2014)

well

this video of bob is p fine


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

ignore this


----------



## Kildor (May 4, 2014)

I am surprised Javocado did not make this thread. 

I kicked Bob out of my town. Where is your God now? 


In the void *cough*


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

ALL HAIL BOB
BOB FOR TIER 1 VILLAGER

AND WHILE WERE AT IT

ALL HAIL CUBE
CUBE FOR TIER ONE VILLAGER


----------



## Gummysaur (May 4, 2014)

erik is a better lazy sorry not sorry


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 4, 2014)

Bob is a *great* Lazy, but I prefer Clay, Stitches, Drago, and Tucker.


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> erik is a better lazy sorry not sorry



i ate erik

fak u


----------



## Gummysaur (May 4, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> i ate erik
> 
> fak u



and I bet he tasted sweet and delicious. unlike bob.


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> and I bet he tasted sweet and delicious. unlike bob.



there is no more erik

your deer is gone

you shall live life as a sad loner


----------



## Gummysaur (May 4, 2014)

untrue, i am speaking to erik right now. About world domination.


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> untrue, i am speaking to erik right now. About world domination.



2 late

remember, i did reveal i was kim jong un

i would seriously reconsider


----------



## Gummysaur (May 4, 2014)

Nukes aint got nothing on me. 

nobody talks squat about my baby without consequences. *readies sword*


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Nukes aint got nothing on me.
> 
> nobody talks squat about my baby without consequences. *readies sword*






come at me brah


----------



## Gummysaur (May 4, 2014)

thats a cute marshmellow.

*readies sword again*


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

mikanmilk said:


> Who started the "Bob is love, Bob is life" thing? Someone says it almost every time Bob is mentioned.



That would be me lol.


----------



## Esper (May 4, 2014)

oh my BOB yesss the thread has been made i go offline for a few days and i miss out on this omb im so sorry guys im a betrayal to the community ;-;


----------



## feavre (May 4, 2014)

I want a Bob shrine in my town but it feels pointless since I don't have Bob yet. T_T  I want him to choose me naturally I don't want to have to buy my lord.


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

I think I started the Bob is love, Bob is life thing on Belltree (on the  Merengue beating Marshal thread), but I don't know if it was already on the other forums. 

and Gummysaur  BOB IS A LORD!! Erik is a KNIGHT! I've had both.


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

purple888 said:


> I think I started the Bob is love, Bob is life thing on Belltree (on the  Merengue beating Marshal thread), but I don't know if it was already on the other forums.
> 
> and Gummysaur  BOB IS A LORD!! Erik is a KNIGHT! I've had both.



I've been saying "Bob is love, Bob is life" since I joined these forums, ask anyone.
I like to bless each Bob auction with that quote.


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

I say it a lot on ACC too.

We must not fight or else Lord Bob will destroy *you!!*


----------



## AppleCracker (May 4, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EK1XkKkPayI


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

C: am linking


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

purple888 said:


> I say it a lot on ACC too.
> 
> We must not fight or else Lord Bob will destroy *you!!*



*us
no fighting in the church of Bob


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

agreed.

by the way, do you have the link for your Bob dancing falling ice cream pic? I've seen it before but forgot about Lord Bob and his ice cream D:


----------



## AppleCracker (May 4, 2014)

I made this for this thread!
View attachment 44202


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

purple888 said:


> agreed.
> 
> by the way, do you have the link for your Bob dancing falling ice cream pic? I've seen it before but forgot about Lord Bob and his ice cream D:


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!!!!!!

BOTH OF THEM


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> I made this for this thread!
> View attachment 44202



omg i love it haha


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

I have no idea how to link it though..D: newbie mistake


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

purple888 said:


> I have no idea how to link it though..D: newbie mistake



if you're looking for the pic, I found it on tumblr haha.


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> I made this for this thread!
> View attachment 44202



That is amazing
This thread should be stickied ;3;


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

never forget 

bob died for our sins

(cube also died for our sins, but bob used his mind control to make eveyone forget that)

then he went and ripped off julians horn and used it to stab him because julian tried to beat bob

- - - Post Merge - - -

never forget 

bob died for our sins

(cube also died for our sins, but bob used his mind control to make eveyone forget that)

then he went and ripped off julians horn and used it to stab him because julian tried to beat bob


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

...i love it


----------



## Pearls (May 4, 2014)

Bob is AMAZING. And he moved AWAAAAY :'''''''(((((((((((((((((((((((((((( R.I.P. Bob, Who randomly moved away from my town a few days ago... I will post a picture of the Bob Memorial Stand when it's ready :'(


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

all hail lord bob, our savior
he will never leave arkham and will continue to grace me with his presence


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK1XkKkPayI
The username has a bad word though ;-;


----------



## Prisma (May 4, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> I made this for this thread!
> View attachment 44202



Our savior bob approves.

This is so beautiful I think I may cry.


----------



## jazzy_jamie (May 4, 2014)

<3 Bob forever (^-^)


----------



## RhinoK (May 4, 2014)

WHY CAN I NEVER FIND ANYTHING LIKE THE BOB VIDEOS FOR ANY OTHER VILLAGER


----------



## feavre (May 4, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> WHY CAN I NEVER FIND ANYTHING LIKE THE BOB VIDEOS FOR ANY OTHER VILLAGER



no other villager is worthy?


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> WHY CAN I NEVER FIND ANYTHING LIKE THE BOB VIDEOS FOR ANY OTHER VILLAGER




Because Bob is beautiful.

I still can't believe someone rated this 1 star D:


----------



## RhinoK (May 4, 2014)

feavre said:


> no other villager is worthy?



hahah oke but is bob popular?????? no not vry i mean i bet u havent hurt of the great villagers like MERENGUE and MARSHALL... haha ur not worthy of knowin them :/


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

..it's ironic because I've had both Merengue and Marshal.. and got rid of Merengue

anyway, Bob is rising!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

I replaced bob with Francine because I want him in my cat town
He can socialize with all the lady cats ;3


----------



## feavre (May 4, 2014)

Aw it's so deserving of 5 stars!  Just for the Bobness.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

I miss him already but I luv Francine :O


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I miss him already but I luv Francine :O



lol I'm imagining Bob socializing.. Francine is a pretty good snooty, the only reason I have Diana is because someone randomly offered her for Erik, and hey! free gorgeous deer C:


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

im not a fan of Chrissy but I love Francine (but I luv bob more im mad I didn't have someone hold him so now I have to get him all over again)


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

Good luck! If I ever find Bob while cycling I'm so going to do a *Lord Bob Giveaway*


----------



## Cudon (May 4, 2014)

Tabby is my babe <3 Sadly the only cat I like in NL, even though im a cat person.. the other cats are either too cutesy or bland. meh.


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

Personally I don't like Tabby too much, but if I got her on my second town I'd let her stay (even though I had her before >.>) 

I like cute cats so much I'm making a cat town..

We should make a Bob club!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Tabby is my babe <3 Sadly the only cat I like in NL, even though im a cat person.. the other cats are either too cutesy or bland. meh.



I really want tabby
im considering her instead of lolly


----------



## DeMarzi (May 4, 2014)

purple888 said:


> We should make a Bob club!


YES. We can all spread the good word of Lord Bob


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

YES I nominate myself or Javocado or any Bob loving person as supreme Bob loving dictator....


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Good luck! If I ever find Bob while cycling I'm so going to do a *Lord Bob Giveaway*



You should have seen a bell giveaway I did awhile ago.
I told people to enter all you had to do was say a nice thing about Bob.
The whole thread was filled with praises of Bob.


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

oh my god that is so amazing. do you have the link now?


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

purple888 said:


> oh my god that is so amazing. do you have the link now?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ION-BELL-GIVEAWAY!!!-GORGEOUS-SET-amp-HYBRIDS!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

I need to find our lord bob again for kitten
I will campsite reset once I get rudy unpacked


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

wow lets make a group <3

and BluebellLight good luck finding your Lord Bob!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

I could just kick myself for not having someone hold him but I needed to pick up Francine fast


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

aww 

Lord Bob will come one day, never underestimate him


----------



## falloutmaci (May 4, 2014)

I am part of the Elvis fandom. It's kind of lonely since I'm the only one  
 PS I don;t have Elvis so someone should totally give me him  LOL jk


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

falloutmaci said:


> I am part of the Elvis fandom. It's kind of lonely since I'm the only one  View attachment 44245 PS I don;t have Elvis so someone should totally give me him  LOL jk



Elvis would look so sweet with a crown!


----------



## AppleCracker (May 4, 2014)

Can I join the Bob fan club?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 4, 2014)

falloutmaci said:


> I am part of the Elvis fandom. It's kind of lonely since I'm the only one  View attachment 44245 PS I don;t have Elvis so someone should totally give me him  LOL jk



I LOVE ELVIS! LION VILLAGERS FTW!


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

AppleCracker: Anyone can join as long as they love Bob C:


----------



## AppleCracker (May 4, 2014)

I love him so much ;-; i just wanna touch his butt.... lol wut?


----------



## Esper (May 4, 2014)

View attachment 44247
guys i changed my desktop background for lord bob <3


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> I love him so much ;-; i just wanna touch his butt.... lol wut?



Wait wut

And Esper wow that's beautiful :O


----------



## Esper (May 4, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Esper wow that's beautiful :O


thank u friend i did it for bob


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

wow 1000 views...BOB IS RISING PEASANTS.


----------



## Esper (May 4, 2014)

GUYS IM MAKING A TUMBLR BLOG JUST FOR BOB I WILL POST A LINK SOON AND I MIGHT LET SOME PEOPLE BECOME MODS
ALSO I NEED SUGGESTIONS FOR MUSIC TO PLAY IN THE BACKGROUND OF MY BOB BLOG WHAT SHOULD IT BE (IT HAS TO BE FITTING AND I WOULD PREFER ANIMAL CROSSING MUSIC BUT OTHER MUSIC IS OK TOO)
pls forgive me if its already been made


----------



## Rarr01 (May 4, 2014)

Bob has this thing with Alice in my town and it's just so cute :3 he always asks me to go find her <3


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

Esper: Wow, that sounds awesome!! Tell me when its done C:


----------



## Gummysaur (May 4, 2014)

Esper said:


> GUYS IM MAKING A TUMBLR BLOG JUST FOR BOB I WILL POST A LINK SOON AND I MIGHT LET SOME PEOPLE BECOME MODS
> ALSO I NEED SUGGESTIONS FOR MUSIC TO PLAY IN THE BACKGROUND OF MY BOB BLOG WHAT SHOULD IT BE (IT HAS TO BE FITTING AND I WOULD PREFER ANIMAL CROSSING MUSIC BUT OTHER MUSIC IS OK TOO)
> pls forgive me if its already been made



IT HAS TO BE THE "sexy dynamite" song that's in that video that KEEPS BEING POSTED


----------



## Esper (May 4, 2014)

purple888 here is the blog: http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/
Gummysaur im gonna add the song right now thank u for ur idea


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

Why did someone rate this one star again D:

Y U H8 BOB? jk jk


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> IT HAS TO BE THE "sexy dynamite" song that's in that video that KEEPS BEING POSTED




That song is so weird o.o


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

Esper can I be a mod? <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

and ikr


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

omg I have the blog opened in a lot of tabs and all I hear is someone furiously pounding a table and oh yeah


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

I submitted something to the blog + followed it lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

omfg can I be a mod of it


----------



## Esper (May 4, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I submitted something to the blog + followed it lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> omfg can I be a mod of it


yes you may be a mod<3 pm me your email and i got your submission<3



purple888 said:


> Esper can I be a mod? <3



yes, you may also be a mod<3 pm me your email


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

Followed


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

I pm'd you esper :3


----------



## Esper (May 4, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I pm'd you esper :3


you have been added as a mod my friend<3 check your email and then you shall be able to share the bob love


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

How do I edit the about page?


----------



## Esper (May 4, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> How do I edit the about page?


sorry but you cannot because you didnt create the blog tumblr wont let you lol
if you want me to edit anything just message my other blog (miniesper.tumblr.com) on tumblr and tell me about any edits you want me to make on the pages


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

okay! I sent you the thing for the about page :3


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

*Bob is love, Bob is life.*

Sorry, just felt like doing that


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

Awww I'd love to be a mod but I don't really touch tumblr haha


----------



## purple888 (May 4, 2014)

Neither do I, but Bob is so tempting


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Bob hasn't been worshipped for over an hour...D:


----------



## cIementine (May 5, 2014)

*That's the way Bob does it kids.*


----------



## mikanmilk (May 5, 2014)

Javocado said:


> That would be me lol.



lol. nice.


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

Dear bob appreciation members

We all need a card that signifies bobs approval of us

and how we appreciate him and how he appreciates us

Anyone without a pic of bob please get one now


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

so bob is a religion now? what


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> so bob is a religion now? what



Bob is king of he world to many.

i always obeyed the religion of cube, but bob and cube in my town are practicaly bffs, so i guess bob has cube as his second in command or something

He shares joy with our world


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

oh ok can i convert to the bob religion


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> oh ok can i convert to the bob religion



You do not need to ask. Bob accepts all people!

(except filthy, scumbag memers of the union of marshal who try to belittile our hero.)


----------



## sock (May 5, 2014)

Omg I had to see the stupid sexy Bob, rofl. And the others...omg much love and appreciation for Bob atm <333 ALL HAIL KING BOB!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Avalon said:


> *That's the way Bob does it kids.*



Haha can't stop loving this, my screensaver XD Love the sig too!


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Bob is adorable <3


----------



## Syndra (May 5, 2014)

ATTENTION ALL BOB TUMBLR BLOGGERS

if anyone can find a post on tumblr with the stupid sexy bob video, please share it with me, i need to reblog it and spread the goodness. you'll be doing the world a favor.

thank you.


----------



## debinoresu (May 5, 2014)

bobxcobb is my otp


----------



## Esper (May 5, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Awww I'd love to be a mod but I don't really touch tumblr haha


aww that sucks lol i need more mods the more the better


purple888 said:


> Neither do I, but Bob is so tempting


yes bob is very tempting indeed
pros and cons of having a bob tumblr
pros: *bob*
cons: tumblr
_idk i have this weird love hate thing with tumblr lol_


----------



## cIementine (May 5, 2014)

brightblueberry333 said:


> Haha can't stop loving this, my screensaver XD Love the sig too!



_All hail tumblr xD

And thank you ^u^_


----------



## kirst (May 5, 2014)

i love bob 
he told me today that he sees the ocean like a BBQ for him because of all the fish


----------



## Esper (May 5, 2014)

p i p e r said:


> ATTENTION ALL BOB TUMBLR BLOGGERS
> 
> if anyone can find a post on tumblr with the stupid sexy bob video, please share it with me, i need to reblog it and spread the goodness. you'll be doing the world a favor.
> 
> thank you.



someone who i was following reblogged it recently
http://kirbygirl1013.tumblr.com/post/84856231715


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2014)

*BOB IS THE WAY, THE TRUTH, AND THE LIFE.*


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Esper said:


> aww that sucks lol i need more mods the more the better
> 
> yes bob is very tempting indeed
> pros and cons of having a bob tumblr
> ...



ikr!

THE EMPIRE OF BOB IS GROWING

- - - Post Merge - - -

I submitted a story with the Marshmallow and our Lord C:


----------



## Esper (May 5, 2014)

Javocado said:


> *BOB IS THE WAY, THE TRUTH, AND THE LIFE.*


PREACH IT


purple888 said:


> ikr!
> 
> THE EMPIRE OF BOB IS GROWING
> 
> ...


yes i got it thank u for story its beautiful


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

Campsite resetting for our lord in kitten rn

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gonna post some stuff on the tumblr


----------



## Esper (May 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Campsite resetting for our lord in kitten rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Gonna post some stuff on the tumblr



_yes_ look for our lovely Lord Bob
also yay more stuff on the bob blog


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Aaah can I be a submission mod? I don't want to start tumblr but I can't betray our lord D: 

I mean like I send submissions as a mod, and have a bio on about <3


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

I wrote the Nine Commandments of Bob

- - - Post Merge - - -

esper since I can't edit it, can you uncapitalize the L in Lucille on the about page lol that was a typo oops >.< sorry to inconvenience you


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

wow i loved the "don't steal thy neighbor's dreamies"

i was laughing so hard


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

lol yay


----------



## Esper (May 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I wrote the Nine Commandments of Bob
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> esper since I can't edit it, can you uncapitalize the L in Lucille on the about page lol that was a typo oops >.< sorry to inconvenience you


yessss i read it it was beautiful
also im gonna edit it right now lol


purple888 said:


> Aaah can I be a submission mod? I don't want to start tumblr but I can't betray our lord D:
> 
> I mean like I send submissions as a mod, and have a bio on about <3


of course! pm me what you would like to add on the about page!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

I got Moe campsite resetting
im gonna get him, TT Vladimir/Charlise out
THEN I JUST NEED LORD BOB AND LOLLY <3
my town is almost complete
mwuhaha


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

kk, i'll just put it here though C:

purple888: A devout worshipper of Bob, she is a submission mod on here (for now). There is only love for Lord Bob inside her. She believes in the phrase "Bob is love, Bob is life."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have Vladimir and can't wait till he pings. Am trying to get a pop. villager to get you Bob, but I messed it up and got Chops instead lol.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

purple888 said:


> kk, i'll just put it here though C:
> 
> purple888: A devout worshipper of Bob, she is a submission mod on here (for now). There is only love for Lord Bob inside her. She believes in the phrase "Bob is love, Bob is life."
> 
> ...


Aw you are so sweet :333
Ugh I love charlise but she is not a cat.
im gonna get someone to hold her when she moves but hopefully Vladimir goes 1st


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

For you Bob Luvers out there!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

burn the heretic

- - - Post Merge - - -

yes moe is moving in <3 im so close
moe and bob in were bffs when they both lived in Bluebell
I have a feeling I will get lucky and get him soon


----------



## DarkFox7 (May 5, 2014)

I think more people should appreciate Kyle. He's my favorite villager ever, such a unique design and a SMUG WOLF! <3


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

^I had him in Bluebell this summer! He randomly moved out.  I like him, but he isn't a dreamie


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

BluebellLight is a traitor!!!


BluebellLight said:


> THANK YOU FOR THIS THREAD!!!
> BOB IS HATE
> BOB IS DEATH


(found in the Bob Hatred Thread)


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

I actually said 
HERETIC
BOB IS LOVE
BOB IS LIFE
>.< I hate trolls


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

ohh Dark Samus, when will you ever learn?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

screencap proof I didn't say that >.<


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

Currently drawing Bob fanart and campsite resetting for Bob


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

trolls will be trolls

- - - Post Merge - - -

and awesome poliwag0, good luck! if I ever get Bob on my cycling town, I'll literally dance and have an awesome Bob giveaway


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

idk why I took the troll bait I feel dumb now lol.
ugh moe please plot in a good spot so I can continue resetting for Lord Bob


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

When I get Bob should I put him in his own area surrounded by fountains, flowers, 9 graves and a player house named "BobChurch"?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should do this omfg


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

yes, except name the house Lord Bob Church XD if it fits that is

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> I think more people should appreciate Kyle. He's my favorite villager ever, such a unique design and a SMUG WOLF! <3



Kyle is super cute, his pic quote is amazing C: I had him in Woodrose, and did April Fool's with him


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

Maybe I could get a second copy and name it Bob Town. Same stuff for Bob's house, but with some other villagers in a separate area. Also four player houses that are churches for Bob. All fully upgraded, each room containing a Bob shrine with a picture of him.

Whoops I made myself want a second copy


----------



## animalalicecrossing (May 5, 2014)

love bobbiebobobbie matches my hair lol ^_^
bob should be top of tier 1!!! bc of his purplenessss
bob and kiki are my cuties


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

animalalicecrossing said:


> love bobbiebobobbie matches my hair lol ^_^
> bob should be top of tier 1!!! bc of his purplenessss
> bob and kiki are my cuties



idk who im gonna ship our lord bob with
who should be his kitty wife u guise
lolly merry felicity ankha kiki rosie, or purrl

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need to know who to plot reset him next to


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2014)

this thread pleases our lord


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> idk who im gonna ship our lord bob with
> who should be his kitty wife u guise
> lolly merry felicity ankha kiki rosie, or purrl
> 
> ...



The only reason I got Rosie was not only because she's super cute, but so I could put her in a love triangle with Merry x Bob x Rosie lol

BECAUSE OUR LORD DESERVES TWO GIRLFRIENDS!  jk jk


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

I have some bad news guyz.
Bob is NOT the lord (oh no, shocking!)
Octavian is, sorry for bursting yo bubble.


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

NO...it can't be.....

nice sunglasses though lol


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

The Lord made Marina have a baby, thus Baby Zucker Jesus was born


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2014)

awks


----------



## Nerd House (May 5, 2014)

Couple of questions:

1: Who is Bob?
2: Why is he suddenly a "thing"?
3: Where did this "X is love, X is life" saying come from? I see it everywhere and it's annoying a f&$%.
4. Dafuq?


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1: Who is Bob?
> 2: Why is he suddenly a "thing"?
> ...




1.) Bob is the Lord Bob.

2.) Because he's Bob.

3.) Because Bob is love, Bob is life.

4.) Because Bob.


----------



## Nerd House (May 5, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1: Who is Bob?
> 2: Why is he suddenly a "thing"?
> ...



*Serious questions, serious answers only, please.*


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

Javocado said:


> awks


That was obviously photoshopped, or accidentally written bad


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1: Who is Bob?
> 2: Why is he suddenly a "thing"?
> ...



Fine, sorry :C

1.) Bob is a purple cat believed to be the very first AC character ever created. He is very popular and have loads of videos and pictures about him. He is known as Lord Bob.

2.) He was always a thing. This thread wasn't.

3.) Not from me for sure. It's a meme on the Big Bad Internet, where nobody cares about ACNL. *Don't* google "is love, is life" I used Bob is love, Bob is life for weeks without doing that.

4.) .... serious answer for a serious question


----------



## debinoresu (May 5, 2014)

wait i have some questions too, is this or isnt this for bob the builder


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1: Who is Bob?
> 2: Why is he suddenly a "thing"?
> ...



1. Bob is the greatest villager to ever come about. There's speculation that he was the first villager to be created because his birthday is on January 1st. Bob is the AC lord and i'm not talking air conditioners.

2. He's always been a thing for me, I've always been a firm believer in the word of Bob and in the Spring of 2014 his word is being preached across the virtual land, something I like to call the Bob movement.

3. I guess the love/life thing originated from that sexy Shrek video but us Boblievers took it and made it our own I mean after all Bob is love and Bob is life.

4. faduq

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dark Samus said:


> That was obviously photoshopped, or accidentally written bad



I just print screened it before you edited your post lololol


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Bob is a bodybuilder for sure, go to StupidSexyBob on first to find out lol.

He's not a builder..I think

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dark Samus said:


> I have some bad news guyz.
> Bob is NOT the lord (oh no, shocking!)
> Octavian is, sorry for bursting yo bubble.
> View attachment 44416




*cough*edit*cough*


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> wait i have some questions too, is this or isnt this for bob the builder



This is a thread dedicated to the greatest AC villager of all time, Bob.
But we are *build*ing a Bob empire slowly but surely.
The ascension of Bob is upon us.


----------



## debinoresu (May 5, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Bob is a bodybuilder for sure, go to StupidSexyBob on first to find out lol.
> 
> He's not a builder..I think



dammit

looks like we cant fix it


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

If you can't beat it, join it. C:


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

ORLY?


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> dammit
> 
> looks like we cant fix it



no. no we can't XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dark Samus said:


> View attachment 44417
> ORLY?



I'm putting you on first post :3


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

XD


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

I wanna draw a pic of me, purple888, esper, javocado and bob
omfg send me ur mayors pictures via pm or like ur face if u want ur actual self in it and im gonna draw this
its gonna b epic


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I wanna draw a pic of me, purple888, esper, javocado and bob
> omfg send me ur mayors pictures via pm or like ur face if u want ur actual self in it and im gonna draw this
> its gonna b epic



Draw me as teh antichrist or somthn lol


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

i love it! but..i don't know how to send photos from 3ds D:


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

I look like Samus, gee I wonder why?


----------



## mikanmilk (May 5, 2014)

I would love to see the face of someone who randomly stumbles on that Bob Tumblr lmao.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

I actually want to get a second copy to make that Bob town I was talking about
also it would have a small section full of dead trees and stuff and merengue and marshal


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

omfg I might do that too for my third town omfg


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

omg please do

You should have:
- middle area with bob's house surrounded by fountains/gardens/flowers
- three churches for bob
- one church has a graveyard with 9 graves for bob, and one grave for marshal 
- marshal's grave has a dead flower, bob's has white/pink flowers like his shirt
- section with merengue, marshal and other evil villagers in a row
- another section for bob's wives
- one church is for marshal and is full of dead bodies and evil-looking items
- one of the bob churches has no items but tables and bob's pic
- flag is bob of course
- flowers are only in the colour of bob's shirt


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

Please draw me as the AntiBob or somethin


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

Remember bob worshippers:

Destroy the enemy.

We have intercepted an image of their leader from their giant space colony (badly pixellated because thats how space pictures work)



- - - Post Merge - - -

i will laugh if this becomes a world religion

and even funnier if bob is actually god


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Remember bob worshippers:
> 
> Destroy the enemy.
> 
> ...



He is. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I literally found 2 Bam auctions today and the same guy bid 15 million on both T.T


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

We may have different opinions on bob, but we have a common enemy


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

purple888 said:


> He is. XD



I wished to service bob tonight, but he is sleeping.

Bobs many childrenbobs need 10 hours of sleep to be adequatly awesome. So mine is asleep.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

I feel like this thread is going to get closed. Want to make a group?


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> We may have different opinions on bob, but we have a common enemy
> View attachment 44429



The only one we hate more than marshal

If she wasnt defended by her fans we would eat her in an instant.

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> I feel like this thread is going to get closed. Want to make a group?



Mods wont close

I agree to making group. Ill supply funds!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> The only one we hate more than marshal
> 
> If she wasnt defended by her fans we would eat her in an instant.



BluebellLight ate merengue http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?166111-I-was-baking-with-my-mom-and


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> BluebellLight ate merengue http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?166111-I-was-baking-with-my-mom-and



There are multiple merengues

Only one is the leader.


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Ok no more Tier One hate or we WILL get closed :C

(Save that for the group we're making XD)


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

Anyway guys.

If we all chip in we can buy a group to set up!

Lets do it!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

How do we make a group and how many bells do we need?


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> How do we make a group and how many bells do we need?



We need 4200 bells

and we buy it from store.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

I can only contribute 200 bells because I'm buying something with the rest  can we afford it? D:


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> There are multiple merengues
> 
> Only one is the leader.


OH MY GOD I FORGOT ABOUT THAT THREAD
and I can contribute all my TBT bells


----------



## feavre (May 5, 2014)

I can make membership cards haha


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I can only contribute 200 bells because I'm buying something with the rest  can we afford it? D:



It depends on how much everyone contributes

If i contribute 500 and you 200 thats 700

what about other members though

- - - Post Merge - - -

EVERYONE WHO CAN CONTRIBUTE TELL ME HOW MUCH

BOB HAS APPOINTED ME TREASURER.


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

*Muhahaha! Hope you like my new avatar!
Anyways, the Groups are SOLD OUT! Look at the shop.
I will wreck havoc over all of you with my AntiBob ways!*


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> *Muhahaha! Hope you like my new avatar!
> Anyways, the Groups are SOLD OUT! Look at the shop.
> I will wreck havoc over all of you with my AntiBob ways!*



omg so mean
uh if you pay 2743 bells we will close this thread


----------



## Syndra (May 5, 2014)

Esper said:


> someone who i was following reblogged it recently
> http://kirbygirl1013.tumblr.com/post/84856231715


may bob bless you.


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

*Nah, I'd rather torment you guys*


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Awww :C groups are sold out


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

Noooo! D:
Let's spam all the threads to earn bells.


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

Guys i think its time we decided upon roles for ourself.

Purple888, being the thread creator is the church owner
you need to maintain it

I wanna be treasurer, cause i like dealing with money


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

ok Dark Samus that pic with Lord Bob's head is just gross


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

Can I be the AntiBob Promoter?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

Can I join the tumblr group? I'm going to post some Bob fanart once I'm done making it


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ok Dark Samus that pic with Lord Bob's head is just gross





> Bob Died 9x for a Reason


**


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Can I be the AntiBob Promoter?



you can be the guy we argue with in this thread all day to earn more bells


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Can I be the AntiBob Promoter?



Bob is displeased with you.

You kept me on tbt so ill let it slide this time

Next time you wontt be lucky


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Guys i think its time we decided upon roles for ourself.
> 
> Purple888, being the thread creator is the church owner
> you need to maintain it
> ...



Yay I'm the owner <3

I appoint Kenny Mcormick as Treasurer

Javacado, Esper and BluebellLight as co-owners

Dark Samus  as villain guy

and loads of other people I will add in a  sec <3 srry just a bit

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> Can I join the tumblr group? I'm going to post some Bob fanart once I'm done making it



Go to Esper, its her/his blog <3 think they're offline now though

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm they're online now


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

According to this graph,




19 people want to engage in sexual activity with bob


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

We're not worthy of engaging in ****** ******** with Bob


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

*Guys, Bob is not the lord! You've been decieved! Octavian is the Lord, who let Marina give birth to his son, Zucker Jesus.*


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

...sigh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dark Samus said:


> *Although I know that I've been anti-Bob before, now I've truly felt for this Lord. I'm his Number 1 fan... I LOVE YOU BOB*




..

- - - Post Merge - - -

muahahaha


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

*Such words would never emit from such mouth.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

For Octavians Sake, I even have Bob DIEING has an Avatar. Explain that HUH?!


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

I shall spam bob until we all realize bob is lord.

BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> *Such words would never emit from such mouth.*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For Octavians Sake, I even have Bob DIEING has an Avatar. Explain that HUH?!



He's possessed by the evil Merengue. Let's convert him to Bob-ism to save him.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dark Samus said:


> *Such words would never emit from such mouth.*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For Octavians Sake, I even have Bob DIEING has an Avatar. Explain that HUH?!



He's possessed by the evil Merengue. Let's convert him to Bob-ism to save him.


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

don't think its her, maybe octavian with a hint of marina


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

purple888 said:


> don't think its her, maybe octavian with a hint of marina



And a spoonful of Zucker


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

omg so much Bob 
I hope that doesn't get this thread locked D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dark Samus said:


> And a spoonful of Zucker



delicious


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

OMG, I DIDN'T EVEN CHANGE MY AVATAR, AND BOB JUST GOT 2x EVIL


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

ohh tough luck.

quick note! no villager bashing, inappropriate stuffs, or racism! lets not get this blocked XD


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

hating bob is racism btw


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> hating bob is racism btw



yeah don't insult other people's religions


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> yeah don't insult other people's religions



true


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

bob is keeping me awake

mabye hes using me for a divine purpose


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> I shall spam bob until we all realize bob is lord.
> 
> BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB


 only put part of it

please stop i can't take it anymore lol


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

You insulted my Religion tho.

Ahem...
In the Beginning, there was nothing. Then the lord Octavian thought "Man, I could use a beer right noaw"
Then he became drunk and created the wacky world which is Animal Crossing. He also created the first male, Lucky. Unfortunatly, he was a lazy, so Octavian made him a snooty to criticize him all the time, Ankha. Then, one day Octavian said "Listen up foos! DO NOT EAT my perfect apple. I'm really hungry, but I gotta go create more abominations... I mean animals! So DO NOT NO EAT MY PERFECT APPLES. YOU 'STAND?" They nodded, and Octavian went off. Later they decided to eat the Perfect Apple. "HEY! WHY YOU EAT THAT!" He then punished them with a new animal, isabelle. She then tortured them telling them where they could build there house or not.

THE END OF GENESIS


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> You insulted my Religion tho.
> 
> Ahem...
> In the Beginning, there was nothing. Then the lord Octavian thought "Man, I could use a beer right noaw"
> ...



We will launch our bobnuke 5000 at you.

Step down.


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> We will launch our bobnuke 5000 at you.
> 
> Step down.



I WILL SHOOT MY OCTOZOOKA AT YOU!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> You insulted my Religion tho.
> 
> Ahem...
> In the Beginning, there was nothing. Then the lord Octavian thought "Man, I could use a beer right noaw"
> ...


your essasy fails for plagiarism


----------



## Capella (May 5, 2014)

*snap*


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> I WILL SHOOT MY OCTOZOOKA AT YOU!



I didnt want to do this, but i must release my alt personality

herro i am kim jong un

i am going to nuke you and theys nothing you can do beh heh heh


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

Octavian, please protect me. *a heavanly cloud falls from above, oh wait, thats glass*
2 Minutes later...
*NOW a heavanly cloud falls on me to protect me*


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Octavian, please protect me. *a heavanly cloud falls from above, oh wait, thats glass*
> 2 Minutes later...
> *NOW a heavanly cloud falls on me to protect me*



imaginary friends are fine 

but they aint gonna stop a nuke


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

Can we just respect eachothers religion?


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Can we just respect eachothers religion?



why didnt you at first?


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

It was a joke at first, but people got mad at me for making a Bob Hatred Thread. They didn't respect my Octoligion.


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> It was a joke at first, but people got mad at me for making a Bob Hatred Thread. They didn't respect my Octoligion.



i do apologise 

sharing a body with KJU is difficult


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

I may create a Octavian Religion Thread, but I afraid of Moderators saying "Teght is ill egal hree, beet it keed.", and also the fact no one else will believe my religion


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

I thought they would have locked this thread long ago, but they didn't. So you can post it if you want. 
Also Bob forgives you for insulting him. He says you can convert to Bob-ism if you want.


----------



## Esper (May 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I actually said
> HERETIC
> BOB IS LOVE
> BOB IS LIFE
> >.< I hate trolls


_shhhh its ok_ once when you are with bob you can *never not be with bob*


poliwag0 said:


> Can I join the tumblr group? I'm going to post some Bob fanart once I'm done making it


yusssss if u wanna be a mod pm me your email


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

Even though I'm sorry, I'm still with Octoligion, but I respect Bob-ism


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> imaginary friends are fine
> 
> but they aint gonna stop a nuke



... I'm crying with respect right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

2000 views! Bob is rising


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 5, 2014)

it's said that bob was the first villager made in animal crossing 000000::

Proves more to bob-ism


----------



## Esper (May 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I wanna draw a pic of me, purple888, esper, javocado and bob
> omfg send me ur mayors pictures via pm or like ur face if u want ur actual self in it and im gonna draw this
> its gonna b epic


OMG YUS PLS my mayor pic is in my avatar image lol if u need to know what her eyes look like they're blue also you dont have to draw the duck bill lol
edit: lol i should probably just post a full picture instead i'll probably get a screenshot for you tomorrow


purple888 said:


> Yay I'm the owner <3
> 
> I appoint Kenny Mcormick as Treasurer
> 
> ...


YESSSS i wanna be co owner thats amazin bro
also im a girl lol


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

kk lol
if anyone wants to apply for positions please PM me, idk what u want


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2014)

As the chief worshipper of Bob I will strongly consider purchasing a group with my TBT


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

feavre said:


> I can make membership cards haha



yes please I love ur art so muchhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

yessss co-owner :3 i am so excited
if i do end up making that Bob town what should i call it


----------



## Darumy (May 5, 2014)

Was this posted yet.







hot.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

^i think it was but its always worth posting again


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

I love all my villagers so much. I once had Bob in my campsite but my town was full...;-;

Speaking of Bob, IDK if anyone has posted this yet. I have no idea where its from but I will post it anyway!


Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> As the chief worshipper of Bob I will strongly consider purchasing a group with my TBT


I'd join that. I love Bob lol. XD


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

that hasn't been posted yet, and you are so going on first post. XD


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2014)

The groups weren't sold out the other day wth D:


----------



## purple888 (May 5, 2014)

awww D:


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

*Bob is bump*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 6, 2014)

purple888 said:


> that hasn't been posted yet, and you are so going on first post. XD


YEAH! The original I found had Bob Crossing instead of ACNL but I can't find it. XD


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

*Now I lay me down to sleep, I pray thee Bob my soul to keep. But if I die before I wake, I pray thee Bob my soul to take.*


----------



## JellofishXD (May 6, 2014)

I like Bob........


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

Good day my fellow Boblievers!


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> yes please I love ur art so muchhh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


What's the club called?  Church of Bob? Bob Fan Club?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

I got carried away drawing in Spanish


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I got carried away drawing in Spanish



This makes me like Merengue even more. (Plus Marshal is the Devil's son, so I agree with the false prophet thing)

Plus this whole savior thing is starting to make me dislike Bob. I don't even treat my favorite villagers like that! I liked bob before, but this is starting to make me dislike him.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> This makes me like Merengue even more. (Plus Marshal is the Devil's son, so I agree with the false prophet thing)
> 
> Plus this whole savior thing is starting to make me dislike Bob. I don't even treat my favorite villagers like that! I liked bob before, but this is starting to make me dislike him.


Just because you're a servant of Merengue doesn't mean that you have to insult our religion.
Viva el church de Bob


----------



## Gummysaur (May 6, 2014)

ikr bob is a purple cat, no need to--

actually, I'm not even gonna try, I'm just gonna get a million replies like "omf...bob curses u!!11" or "u meanie bob is BEST" or "bOB IS GOD U BUTTCRACK >:CCCC"


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Just because you're a servant of Merengue doesn't mean that you have to insult our religion.
> Viva el church de Bob



I am not trying to insult him or your 'religion'.......I am not a 'follower' of Merengue. There are MANY villagers I like more than her, but she is one of the ones I really like.


I just don't like religion in general....


----------



## Cudon (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I got carried away drawing in Spanish


Pretty accurate. x3 I would like Merengue 10 times more if she actually looked like that. Damn.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I am not trying to insult him or your 'religion'.......I am not a 'follower' of Merengue. There are MANY villagers I like more than her, but she is one of the ones I really like.
> 
> 
> I just don't like religion in general....


But why must you enter our thread and cause trouble.


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

no fighting pls


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

Omg bob fans!! He moved to my WW town and he was amazing, I must update my signature. Joining the religion. I'm so sorry I forgot about you Lord Bob please for give me.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> But why must you enter our thread and cause trouble.



All I said is that, I originally liked Bob, but this annoying thing is making me REALLY start to dislike him. Never said he was a TERRIBLE villager.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> All I said is that, I originally liked Bob, but this annoying thing is making me REALLY start to dislike him. Never said he was a TERRIBLE villager.



Ami, please stop causing trouble and calling us annoying.  Please just ignore the thread and stop.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You're causing unneeded drama.
I don't want to fight, please just keep your hate off of our thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Pretty accurate. x3 I would like Merengue 10 times more if she actually looked like that. Damn.


I couldn't draw Merengue sideways and had no reference so I kinda winged it and added the fangs lmao


----------



## poliwag0 (May 6, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> All I said is that, I originally liked Bob, but this annoying thing is making me REALLY start to dislike him. Never said he was a TERRIBLE villager.



You just said that we're annoying and you don't like Bob anymore, which is pretty much the same thing


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> You just said that we're annoying and you don't like Bob anymore, which is pretty much the same thing



^^


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> ikr bob is a purple cat, no need to--
> 
> actually, I'm not even gonna try, I'm just gonna get a million replies like "omf...bob curses u!!11" or "u meanie bob is BEST" or "bOB IS GOD U BUTTCRACK >:CCCC"



bOB IS GOD U BUTTCRACK >:CCCC

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you don't like it, please don't click on it ^.^


----------



## Esper (May 6, 2014)

ohhh *nononono* pls dont tell me that this thread is starting to get drama
before we know it the bob thread will be locked
;-; im prayin2 bob right now that i wont get lockd guys LETS ALL PRAY #pray4bobthread

 - - - Post Merge - - -

also


BluebellLight said:


> I got carried away drawing in Spanish


omg thats beautiful can we add this to the bob blog it's perfect for it


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

#pray4bobthread

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> I got carried away drawing in Spanish



Front Page XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

changed title XD


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

yes put it on the tumblr :333


----------



## Esper (May 6, 2014)

ooo now im tempted to make bob fanart for the blog
im gonna do it
_doin it for bob<3_

- - - Post Merge - - -

GUYS I DID IT I MADE THE FANART
View attachment 44650


----------



## Cudon (May 6, 2014)

Join the Bob side. We have Bob. why am i here im not even a fan of bob but the idea of a religion like this interests me


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

These should spread like wildfire heh hehe


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

Omfg yes <3


----------



## Capella (May 6, 2014)

Tier bob yes omhg


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

Where can I get one???


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Where can I get one???


I just whipped it up in photoshop haha.  Do you want one?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

feavre said:


> I just whipped it up in photoshop haha.



Oh right


----------



## Esper (May 6, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 44651
> 
> These should spread like wildfire heh hehe


it's...so _beautiful_ ;-;
i need one for my signature may i have one pls


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Oh right



I can make all the members one


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

I would defiantly want one, I guess you will need paying so how much?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

How much :O


----------



## Esper (May 6, 2014)

price please! i need one lol


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

Free! Our lord bob believes in charity!
  ...but if youwanna tip me  with tbt bells thatd be nice.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

I will defiantly tip you!


----------



## Esper (May 6, 2014)

feavre said:


> Free! Our lord bob believes in charity!
> ...but if youwanna tip me  with tbt bells thatd be nice.


i would tip you but im a tbt noob and idk how to ;-; i'll try to look it up i guess
_but if someone can just quickly explain to me how to that'd be nice too lol_


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

So there's a box for a quote where mine says Bob is Love
 just tell me what you want in that box if you want it changed.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

Please keep it the same! We must spread the word of our Lord Bob


----------



## Esper (May 6, 2014)

yes keep it the same for mine too


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

So the only thing dif is usernames right?  If you have your own bob pic I can use that too.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

Same for me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll get on my laptop and tip u tbt


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

Sounds brilliant!


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

Esper said:


> ooo now im tempted to make bob fanart for the blog
> im gonna do it
> _doin it for bob<3_
> 
> ...




front page XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



feavre said:


> View attachment 44651
> 
> These should spread like wildfire heh hehe



front page C:

- - - Post Merge - - -

ohhh I would love one!


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

I'll make them all when I get back.  And if you want it to say president or something lemme know


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

Ooh
should mods of the blog (me esper + Purple)+ Javocado + Feavre (idk if im missing someone) have Bob's Disciples on it?


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

that would be cool <3 but just put me, javacodo, feavre, esper, and BlueBell as co owners C:


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

im so excited


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Ooh
> should mods of the blog (me esper + Purple)+ Javocado + Feavre (idk if im missing someone) have Bob's Disciples on it?



that's awesome, love that idea <33


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

FRICKING KILL ME
im trying to get charlise and Vladimir out
aND LOLLY IS IN MY CAMPSITE
KILL ME NOW

- - - Post Merge - - -

FRICKING KILL ME
im trying to get charlise and Vladimir out
aND LOLLY IS IN MY CAMPSITE
KILL ME NOW


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

I has made this: please excuse the drawing skills 


It's a person spreading the word of Bob


----------



## poliwag0 (May 6, 2014)

OMG THE MEMBER CARDS ARE SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

THEY ARE
iM STILL SO MAD
I RESET SO MANY TIMES
NO LOLLY
IM FULL AND TRYING TO CYCLE
LOLLY SHOWS UP
2ND TO LAST DREAMIE ;-;
don't worry wife of bob
you shall be mine
soon

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is just our lord testing me
I shall be more faithful than ever


----------



## poliwag0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm making a poster for Bob: The Movie. It has:

Lolly as Lolly
Bob XVII or something as Bob
Renee as Merengue (too evil)
Who should be Marshal and what other characters should be in it?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

Justin Bieber as Marshal

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmao jk hmmm FILBERT AS MARSHAL


----------



## poliwag0 (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Justin Bieber as Marshal



sure, why not


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

Time to campsite reset for either Bob or his bobwife


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

I wish you good luck


----------



## poliwag0 (May 6, 2014)

Who else should be in Bob: The Movie?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Justin Bieber as Marshal



Both are hell spawns


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Both are hell spawns



i laughed because its tru


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

I wrote a thing on the tumblr


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

oh, and those membership cards are fab btw.

though i had a question; the reason merengue is the "anti-bob" is because shes #1 of t1, right? would it switch if marshal went back to #1? o:


----------



## Capella (May 6, 2014)

Make bob the terminator ;3;
And Selena Gomez for Marshal's wife idk who


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

I want to create a TIER BOB area in Kitten, but Rosie and Moe are already living in that are too (cuties :3)
wHAT IF one of them is a prince/princess and the other is the son/daughter of BobxLolly?

- - - Post Merge - - -

marshal x poppy otp

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk bob x lolly OTP5eva


----------



## poliwag0 (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I want to create a TIER BOB area in Kitten, but Rosie and Moe are already living in that are too (cuties :3)
> wHAT IF one of them is a prince/princess and the other is the son/daughter of BobxLolly?



Yeah they can be the royal family of Bob!


----------



## Capella (May 6, 2014)

Omg maybe at Bob and Lolly's wedding Merengue kidnaps Lolly and Marshal pushes bob off a cliff and he has to make an epic comeback and the final scene Bob can push marshal and merengue off a cliff or something


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

wE have to write a whole scripture of Bob
I'm good at making fanfictiony stuff
I can write the entire story of Bob


----------



## poliwag0 (May 6, 2014)

marshal x being dead otp

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll help write bob's life story too!


----------



## Capella (May 6, 2014)

I'm writing a story on Wattpad for bob, marshal, merengue, and Lolly will post it when I am finished with chapter one ;3;


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

yesss im so pumped up
I had crayons today in school bc I didn't have a pencil and the teacher only had crayons so I picked a purple one and doodled bob on the blank side of my paper and my friend looks at the drawing and starts laughing
he'll learn soon enough
bob is life


----------



## mikanmilk (May 6, 2014)

This thread has gone some weird places, but those membership cards rock!
Love the ice cream detail!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

MayorIris said:


> I'm writing a story on Wattpad for bob, marshal, merengue, and Lolly will post it when I am finished with chapter one ;3;



omfg im gonna write one too
we should all write them
then we'll have different Bob bibles like how there are many different versions of the real bible


----------



## poliwag0 (May 6, 2014)

omg yes
mine starts when the evil marshal emerges and terrorizes the peaceful land of TBT


----------



## Capella (May 6, 2014)

Job more like Bob 
(To people who actually have the bible smh)


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

Esper said:


> i would tip you but im a tbt noob and idk how to ;-; i'll try to look it up i guess
> _but if someone can just quickly explain to me how to that'd be nice too lol_



Click where it says bells 
<<over here
and it'll let you donate.

Cheers, here's the cards.  There's slight variation, tell me if you need changes.


----------



## Capella (May 6, 2014)

Spoiler: Bob Fan Fic Part 1



It was a typical day for Bob, being followed by his fangirls, Tabby, Mitzi, Merry, Felicity, and Kitty. Even though they were annoying Bob eventually learned to drown them out. The only cat that didn't have a crush on him was Lolly the sweet. She had the cutest eyes fur and everything else, I guess you could say she was purrfect. But there was one person in the way of his dream girl, Marshal the squirrel. He thought he was so cool always flirting with everybody, but he treated all of them like crap ditching them right after he got what he wants. For some reason though, he stook with Lolly probably out of spite, he know that Bob liked her


This fan fic sucks so much omg


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

http://www.wattpad.com/story/15998401-the-bob-bible-lucille

- - - Post Merge - - -

I LOVE THE CARDS OMG


----------



## poliwag0 (May 6, 2014)

OMG THAT SECOND PARAGRAPH *dies*


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

oh and feavre, I already donated u 50 :3


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

Apparently I'm the only person who ships Rosie-Bob-Merry.... -.-


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

but rosie is the daughter of Lord Bob and Queen Lolly


----------



## Capella (May 6, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Apparently I'm the only person who ships Rosie-Bob-Merry.... -.-



Rosie and Lolly are tier one but the bob community hates tier one villagers ;3;


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

*nervously glances at siggy then glances away*


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

MayorIris said:


> Rosie and Lolly are tier one but the bob community hates tier one villagers ;3;



Lolly was rescued by Bob for she was sweet and pure and the attempted corruption by Merengue and Marshal did not sway her in her love for Bob in her heart


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

Who wants to help me count how many T1 villagers I have..


----------



## Capella (May 6, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Who wants to help me count how many T1 villagers I have..



3 If the stars mean obtained


----------



## Heisenberg (May 6, 2014)

I get the jokes and all, but I don't think actually putting an animal on the cross like that is appropriate, and some would find it very offensive.


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

D:

I have Rosie on my cycling....waahh


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

Our father chillin in his own tier


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

Only Lord Bob is in Tier Bob.... ;-;


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Only Lord Bob is in Tier Bob.... ;-;



he obviously clipped some significant features off of some tier 1 villagers to gain the ability to fly in his own tier


----------



## Capella (May 6, 2014)

Is that Merengue's horn and Marshal's tail


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

http://www.wattpad.com/49007597-the-bob-bible-lucille-part-one-lolly?d=ud I WROTE MORE

- - - Post Merge - - -

I might actually revise this and make this perfect when I get time but right now im just publishing as I go

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I love that pic omfg


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> oh and feavre, I already donated u 50 :3


Thank you!!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Only Lord Bob is in Tier Bob.... ;-;



queen lolly lives in tier bob with bob
he has many bobchildren with his bobwife

- - - Post Merge - - -

bowchickawowwow

- - - Post Merge - - -

I told my friend about our love for bob
she wants to write bob fanfic


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 6, 2014)

Full image: http://i.imgur.com/i0rtc3r.png

I got bored in class so I did this in ms paint. Background made in dinosaur Photoshop CS2.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

<3
It's beautiful


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> <3
> It's beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

I wish I could art


----------



## Straw hat (May 6, 2014)

I want to be part of the cool Bob club too, omg

where do i sign friends


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> View attachment 44707
> Full image: http://i.imgur.com/i0rtc3r.png
> 
> I got bored in class so I did this in ms paint. Background made in dinosaur Photoshop CS2.



that's gnarly


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 6, 2014)

Javocado said:


> that's gnarly


Oh, thank you lol.


----------



## feavre (May 6, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> I want to be part of the cool Bob club too, omg
> 
> where do i sign friends




Tell your friends!


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> I want to be part of the cool Bob club too, omg
> 
> where do i sign friends



There is no signing up, Lord Bob welcomes you with open arms brother.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> I want to be part of the cool Bob club too, omg
> 
> where do i sign friends


Our Lord welcomes you <3 praise bob


----------



## Straw hat (May 6, 2014)

feavre said:


> View attachment 44708
> Tell your friends!





BluebellLight said:


> Our Lord welcomes you <3 praise bob





Javocado said:


> There is no signing up, Lord Bob welcomes you with open arms brother.



Thank you comrades, I'm a happy Bob soul now.

Bob ? amor, Bob ? vida.


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> View attachment 44707
> Full image: http://i.imgur.com/i0rtc3r.png
> 
> I got bored in class so I did this in ms paint. Background made in dinosaur Photoshop CS2.



love it! will put on front post

- - - Post Merge - - -

hmmmm this thread seems a bit different...

- - - Post Merge - - -

muahahahaha


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> View attachment 44707
> Full image: http://i.imgur.com/i0rtc3r.png
> 
> I got bored in class so I did this in ms paint. Background made in dinosaur Photoshop CS2.



oh wowww. thats gorgeous. wtb art shop from hoshi omg,,, wheeze


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

muahahahaha


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

Why the thread title change?


----------



## purple888 (May 6, 2014)

because....
"Tier One is love, Tier One is life"

(or I'm just playing a really bad prank, you never know) -.-


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 7, 2014)

purple888 said:


> love it! will put on front post


Thank you~  'w'



Shirohibiki said:


> oh wowww. thats gorgeous. wtb art shop from hoshi omg,,, wheeze


LOL thanks. I haven't really thought of a shop but it would be a good idea. Hmm... thought I haven't really check that part of the forum yet LOL.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

Thank you very much for my card! I have tipped 30 TBT I would tip more but I'm saving them sorry. I have one question, what does the number mean?


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 7, 2014)

OMG BLUEBELLLIGHT WRITE MORE


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

I think Gaston needs more appreciation


----------



## poliwag0 (May 7, 2014)

Can I have one of those beautiful membership cards please?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

alison123 said:


> OMG BLUEBELLLIGHT WRITE MORE



Lol I'll write more hehe
I just have a lot of school work and stuff :3 I'll include Merry in there somewhere! She's one of my favorites too ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Haven't found a single frickin camper since Lolly showed up when I was cycling.
>.< stop testing me my queen ;~;


----------



## Hound00med (May 7, 2014)

I thought I'd let you Bob lovers all know that Bob has just risen up in the ranks of the popularity thread 

Clearly you all have something to do with it 'cos I've seen him popping up left and right, haha


----------



## Waluigi (May 7, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> I thought I'd let you Bob lovers all know that Bob has just risen up in the ranks of the popularity thread
> 
> Clearly you all have something to do with it 'cos I've seen him popping up left and right, haha



I knew this thread would cause that

I was waiting for it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Followers of bob

WE HAVE PLEASED BOB.

WE SHALL EAT LIKE KINGS AND CELEBRATE

AND STUFF

ive even started writing join the church of bob in school tables to encourage more of us


----------



## Javocado (May 7, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> I thought I'd let you Bob lovers all know that Bob has just risen up in the ranks of the popularity thread
> 
> Clearly you all have something to do with it 'cos I've seen him popping up left and right, haha



hell yeah


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

I am quite new to the church of Bob but it's really great. I would like to thank The Lord Bob for letting me in


----------



## Waluigi (May 7, 2014)

Elliek said:


> I am quite new to the church of Bob but it's really great. I would like to thank The Lord Bob for letting me in



And the lord bob thanks you for joining.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> And the lord bob thanks you for joining.



That means a lot


----------



## Esper (May 7, 2014)

this thread is glorious
bluebell your story is beauty 10/10 cant wait to read more
also i love the cards omg i will always treasure mine thank you feavre <3


----------



## Waluigi (May 7, 2014)

I have done some mathematical calculations

If we keep on showing people the light of bob, theres a 23.6% chance of bob being in tier one in around 2 weeks to a month


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

Do you guys have Bob churches in your towns? I would like to make one, any tips?


----------



## Waluigi (May 7, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Do you guys have Bob churches in your towns? I would like to make one, any tips?



Pics of bob everywhere
 Seats 
The bible of bob
1 pic of any villager that threatens bob (marshal merengue etc)
fire


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Pics of bob everywhere
> Seats
> The bible of bob
> 1 pic of any villager that threatens bob (marshal merengue etc)
> fire



Good idea, sadly I have marshal in my town  I shall use it to my advantage now whahaha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg gaston is having a go at marshal!!! GO GASTON!!!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

SOMEONE OFFERED ME LORD BOB<333
also my third town came yay


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> SOMEONE OFFERED ME LORD BOB<333
> also my third town came yay



Yay!!! Congratulations you have been blessed!!!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

Ahhhhh they haven't replied yet


----------



## ZJP91 (May 7, 2014)

bob has been my favorite since i had the gamecube, he IS animal crossing more so than the villager.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

ZJP91 said:


> bob has been my favorite since i had the gamecube, he IS animal crossing more so than the villager.


#bobforsmashbros2k14


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

Gaston speaks the truth:


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

going to retrieve our lord bob
halleluiah


----------



## Waluigi (May 7, 2014)

Btw can i have a membership card?

Im treasurer and channeler (bob can speak through me if need be)


----------



## Mini Mario (May 7, 2014)

May I post my beliefs of Octoligion on this thread?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

I must plot reset our lord
or should I reset my 3rd copy for a good town first


----------



## Waluigi (May 7, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> May I post my beliefs of Octoligion on this thread?



Bob prefers only bob beliefs.

You are welcome to speak here, and more than welcome to create your own thread


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

I'm gonna find my 3rd town first
Mayor Emma of Honeydew :3 I decided I'm just gonna collect all my other dreamies in this town <3


----------



## poliwag0 (May 7, 2014)

Aww I was hoping you would actually make the Bob town lol


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

idk
I don't want repeat villagers and im making a Tier Bob section in Kitten soo....


----------



## poliwag0 (May 7, 2014)

Make it the void of evil-ness and have merengue and marshal dying


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Make it the void of evil-ness and have merengue and marshal dying



Good idea!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

but I want to trade merengue for lolly
because I somehow got her two resets in a row

- - - Post Merge - - -

this game wants me to have this rhino apparently but I just want lolly ;-;


----------



## Lepidoptera (May 7, 2014)

Reading about all the Bob worship inspired me to make this:





I think the purple is to dark, but I do hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 7, 2014)

Lepidoptera said:


> Reading about all the Bob worship inspired me to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT'S BEAUTIFUL <3

I think the mods of the tumblr blog should post all the awesome Bob fanarts


----------



## Saturniidae (May 7, 2014)

Bob is my favorite cat. even though he's not in my town. am I a bob believer?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

Lepidoptera said:


> Reading about all the Bob worship inspired me to make this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


purrfection

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saturniidae said:


> Bob is my favorite cat. even though he's not in my town. am I a bob believer?


yes
our lord accepts all :3 especially those generous enough to raffle our queen :3


----------



## Rhyrem (May 7, 2014)

I had to do this since I noticed this thread xDDDD

Sorry, dear Bobliebers, don't kill me, please <3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

We must never fight in the Church of Bob so you should be ok here


----------



## Esper (May 7, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I think the mods of the tumblr blog should post all the awesome Bob fanarts


haha trust me i would do that on tumblr right now because i realllyyyy love all of the new bob pics im seeing but im really busy on my regular blog right now that and im a bit busy irl but i might get to it soon c:


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 7, 2014)

Can someone tell me what is this? Is this like a gathering of people to hail Bob or something?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 7, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Can someone tell me what is this? Is this like a gathering of people to hail Bob or something?



Pretty much! Want to join?


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 7, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Pretty much! Want to join?



Are we allowed to worship other cats? *cough cough* KID CAT *cough*


----------



## poliwag0 (May 7, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Are we allowed to worship other cats? *cough cough* KID CAT *cough*



I think so! I also worship Tangy.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

I also worship Gaston so you should be able to


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 7, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I think so! I also worship Tangy.



I'll consider it. Bob's a bit lower on my list of favorite cats. Give me some time to think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elliek said:


> I also worship Gaston so you should be able to


Gaston's a bunny.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

I know but I love him


----------



## Hound00med (May 7, 2014)

I don't see Bob going back to Tier One any time soon.. But then again, Phoebe zipped her way up to Tier One seemingly out of nowhere.. So prove me wrong Church of Bob.. Prove me wrong 

[spoiler='Cos why not right?] *Can they get you to Tier One, Bob?!*






[/spoiler]


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> I don't see Bob going back to Tier One any time soon.. But then again, Phoebe zipped her way up to Tier One seemingly out of nowhere.. So prove me wrong Church of Bob.. Prove me wrong
> 
> [spoiler='Cos why not right?]
> 
> ...



This is beautiful, it unites two things I love


----------



## Straw hat (May 7, 2014)

psssst.

If there's someone good at singing on this forum, you should make a song about Bob. just sayin'.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> psssst.
> 
> If there's someone good at singing on this forum, you should make a song about Bob. just sayin'.



I play piano 
and I can kinda sing
after piano auditions on Friday and ap exam next Wednesday i'll get on that


----------



## Straw hat (May 7, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I play piano
> and I can kinda sing
> after piano auditions on Friday and ap exam next Wednesday i'll get on that



Oh god! Really!? 0:

That'd be really cool! Remember to have fun with it, that's the most important part!


----------



## Gummysaur (May 7, 2014)

i hope bob drops to the bottom of tier 5


----------



## Straw hat (May 7, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> i hope bob drops to the bottom of tier 5



So much hate, lmfao


----------



## feavre (May 7, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> i hope bob drops to the bottom of tier 5



Tier Bob, he has a tier of his own :3


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

lord bob plotted 1 space off vertically ;-; please pick ur exact spot soon im tired of reesetting


----------



## bigger34 (May 7, 2014)

-Sad music plays-

Bob...our savior, our...our holy spirit.

-tear-

*whispers to self*

Bob is love, Bob is life.

Bobliever forever.


----------



## Gummysaur (May 7, 2014)

nah I'm not a hater I'm just interested to see the replies I get when I hate on a purple cat that's had wayyy too much lotus seeds


----------



## Straw hat (May 7, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> nah I'm not a hater I'm just interested to see the replies I get when I hate on a purple cat that's had wayyy too much lotus seeds



....Can you give me your autograph? lmao


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

Pls my lord
Plot ur house right
I luv u pls


----------



## Swiftstream (May 7, 2014)

Bob just asked me to change his catch phrase.. Any suggestions? {I'm thinking "preach it"}


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 7, 2014)

bob is freaking amazing but i never see auctions or anything for him and *I DON'T HAVE ROOM.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> Bob just asked me to change his catch phrase.. Any suggestions? {I'm thinking "preach it"}



IT SHOULD BE 420 OR BLAZE IT OR BOTH OR #420BLAZEIT

idk bob looks high all the time


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

still plot resetting

- - - Post Merge - - -

bob I love you please don't plot in the cherry forest again


----------



## purple888 (May 7, 2014)

oohhh are you still plotting his house? good luck ^.^


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

im taking a break ;-;


----------



## hibu_tan (May 7, 2014)

i have bob in my town 
hes one of my faves. hes so cute;v;
his catchphrase is "yolo" because he took it from another villager lmfao ;v ;


----------



## purple888 (May 8, 2014)

Lol I'm imagining Bob yolo-ing 

i don't know how to copy paste my membership card D:


----------



## purple888 (May 8, 2014)

*because bob*


----------



## ChromaticLights (May 8, 2014)

I'm not trying to offend anyone I'm just really curious.... Why do so many people like bob so much?


----------



## Lepidoptera (May 8, 2014)

ChromaticLights said:


> I'm not trying to offend anyone I'm just really curious.... Why do so many people like bob so much?



I can't speak for everyone but here are my reasons. 

I tend to get really attached to villagers. I've loved Bob since WW when he moved in. His leaving my WW world game also ended the game. Even though he moved back a few years later WW wasn't the same ever again for me.
I was so happy when my friend found him for me. With the new moving system I hope to never see him in boxes. It would end the game for me much like it did in WW.


----------



## Gummysaur (May 8, 2014)

People love Bob because he looks like he's high as Mt. Everest, he has a name that people have been joking about since the dawn of time, and he's purple, the internet-wide loved color.


----------



## Straw hat (May 8, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> People love Bob because he looks like he's high as Mt. Everest, he has a name that people have been joking about since the dawn of time, and he's purple, the internet-wide loved color.



*oh damn you got me lmfao*

tho purple really isn't my favorite color but well, i'm still here lmfao


----------



## Javocado (May 8, 2014)

I've had Bob in all of my towns since the Gamecube and he's always been my favorite villager ever since I first laid eyes on him.
New Leaf came along and I didn't have a Bob in my town for the first time.
Stricken with sadness, I scurried to join a plethora of Animal Crossing facebook groups in order to find my beloved.
About a day later I bought Bob for about 7mil.
I was so ecstatic to have Bob back in my life.
Bob is life.
He will forever be my #1.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 8, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> People love Bob because he looks like he's high as Mt. Everest, he has a name that people have been joking about since the dawn of time, and he's purple, the internet-wide loved color.



Also because his birthday is January 1, and that he was the first villager.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 8, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> People love Bob because he looks like he's high as Mt. Everest, he has a name that people have been joking about since the dawn of time, and he's purple, the internet-wide loved color.



Plus on his e reader card it says "Ever wonder why he sleeps so late? It's because he's awake playing video games all night". Bob understands my life


----------



## feavre (May 8, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I've had Bob in all of my towns since the Gamecube and he's always been my favorite villager ever since I first laid eyes on him.
> New Leaf came along and I didn't have a Bob in my town for the first time.
> Stricken with sadness, I scurried to join a plethora of Animal Crossing facebook groups in order to find my beloved.
> About a day later I bought Bob for about 7mil.
> ...


 what a beautiful story! I cry every time


----------



## poliwag0 (May 8, 2014)

I made a Bob fanart but it kinda sucks because I don't know how to paint or draw 
Then I tried to reblog it to the Bob tumblr but I can't find out how


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 8, 2014)

It's very cool, our lord bob will love it


----------



## BluebellLight (May 8, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> View attachment 45063
> 
> I made a Bob fanart but it kinda sucks because I don't know how to paint or draw
> Then I tried to reblog it to the Bob tumblr but I can't find out how



beautiful
felicity is giving bob gifts
give up felicity he already has a bobwife


----------



## poliwag0 (May 8, 2014)

aw thanks! 
I tried to reblog it to Bob tumblr but it won't let me because it's on my account. 
Can someone else post it for me? link


----------



## Sanaki (May 8, 2014)

*DOWN WITH BOB.*

jk. But I feel the same way as you guys. With Diana. Villager religions ftw.


----------



## Esper (May 8, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> aw thanks!
> I tried to reblog it to Bob tumblr but it won't let me because it's on my account.
> Can someone else post it for me? link


just now reblogged it for you lol


----------



## Gummysaur (May 8, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Also because his birthday is January 1, and that he was the first villager.



I think that's a theory, because of his birthday and his simple design/colors/name.


----------



## purple888 (May 9, 2014)

*BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB*


----------



## feavre (May 9, 2014)

Bob is just so beautifully purple


----------



## purple888 (May 9, 2014)

feavre said:


> Bob is just so beautifully purple




I know right! That's one of the reason I love him C: (purrple)


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

Me too, purple is my favourite colour


----------



## Lepidoptera (May 9, 2014)

Purple is the color of royalty. How fitting for Bob's fur to be that color. Plus purple is really an awesome color, my favorite.


----------



## Waluigi (May 9, 2014)

Just here to do my daily bob worship
Oh, and remind you that lord bob told me he wishes to be tier one.

Like houndoomed said, if phoebe can do it bob can do it.

Lets get going gais


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Just here to do my daily bob worship
> Oh, and remind you that lord bob told me he wishes to be tier one.
> 
> Like houndoomed said, if phoebe can do it bob can do it.
> ...



Yes! Let us spread the word of bob all over the forum

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> Just here to do my daily bob worship
> Oh, and remind you that lord bob told me he wishes to be tier one.
> 
> Like houndoomed said, if phoebe can do it bob can do it.
> ...



Yes! Let us spread the word of bob all over the forum


----------



## Capella (May 9, 2014)

Bob is my hero <3333333


----------



## BluebellLight (May 9, 2014)

Bob is perf


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Bob is perf



Yes, yes he is


----------



## BluebellLight (May 9, 2014)

My favorite sweater (in my avatar) is purple
*just like Bob *swoons**


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 9, 2014)

Does this have to do with runescape?, since in that game bob the cat is actually a god


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> My favorite sweater (in my avatar) is purple
> *just like Bob *swoons**



Your favourite sweater is awesome


----------



## BluebellLight (May 9, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Your favourite sweater is awesome



It's so pretty <3
I actually might make that Bob town.
I'm gonna reset after I get merengue out.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> It's so pretty <3
> I actually might make that Bob town.
> I'm gonna reset after I get merengue out.



A bob town would be amazing


----------



## BluebellLight (May 9, 2014)

It's gonna b called Tier Bob

- - - Post Merge - - -

SO what should I do exactly?

- - - Post Merge - - -

What do I name my humans?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

Well you should have lots of purple flowers and the villagers should be bob, lolly etc and there should be a bob church house. All the human villagers should have purple roofs. You could call the humans stuff like follower ( that's a terrible idea but I've got nothing else )


----------



## BluebellLight (May 9, 2014)

ALL PURPLE PANSIES
EVERYWHERE


----------



## BluebellLight (May 9, 2014)

My humans can all have purple hair <3
I can name them after different ways to say purple!
(Lilac, Violet, Morado?)


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> My humans can all have purple hair <3
> I can name them after different ways to say purple!
> (Lilac, Violet, Morado?)



Yes that idea is much better. Purple pansies is a great idea too. I will vist if you get the dream suite over and over


----------



## poliwag0 (May 9, 2014)

OMG I can't wait to see your town!!
Are you going to have the void section for evil villagers?
Or you could just name everyone BobChurch (for the map) or BobLover


----------



## BluebellLight (May 9, 2014)

Every villager will have Bob's starter clothes
This will be glorious
Anyone have some good purple paths?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

Oooo you can have purple paths!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got myn from the internet but I don't know if i can find them but I do like myn a lot


----------



## BluebellLight (May 9, 2014)

Ooh I'm gonna make a qr of the anti Hans f*** truck and put it in my town lmao


----------



## poliwag0 (May 9, 2014)

I made one but I don't have the QR machine yet. It has a cream border and triangles in different shades of purple.
The humans should all wear cat ears
You need a bakery that sells cakes and marshmallows.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

the purple one from here is the one I use


----------



## BluebellLight (May 9, 2014)

Ooh so pretty :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

What kinda map should I got for?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found the PERFECT map! AND it has Dotty in a great spot! <3 What should Mayor Violet's birthday be? (I'm also gonna have to plot reset for Flurry/Merengue cause I messed up a trade which is why I reset so I could finish the trade w/o cycling 16 ;-


----------



## poliwag0 (May 9, 2014)

View attachment 44637

I have this map and it has lots of open space. You could put a ton of Bob-related stuff in the middle, and the void at the bottom. Get one with a less annoyingly non-straight river though.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

You could have all your peoples birthdays on jan first to have a giant celebration of Bob


----------



## dreamysnowx (May 10, 2014)

this makes me almost want Bob in my town o: maybe soon.  <3


----------



## purple888 (May 10, 2014)

good luck!

I love the fact we share so many dreamies <3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> this makes me almost want Bob in my town o: maybe soon.  <3



You should get Bob in your town!


----------



## Cudon (May 10, 2014)

You guys need a purple path, purple hybrids alongside white pansies & violets, a bob flag, purple house, and 2 face cut outs next to each other with bob and lolly in them with the glowy heart thing in the middle. DO IT.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

I'm putting a glows heart between Bob and lollys houses
This is happening <3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I'm putting a glows heart between Bob and lollys houses
> This is happening <3



So excited to see the finished result, PM me if you need help with stuff


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

I need blessings from lord Bob to get through the day people!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> I need blessings from lord Bob to get through the day people!



Let bob guide you and you will be ok


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

idk I reset
something felt off about Tier Bob
I'm trying to find a new town


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> idk I reset
> something felt off about Tier Bob
> I'm trying to find a new town



Maybe teir bob is too amazing to be created in the form of a town


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Let bob guide you and you will be ok



*gross sobbing* I have been blessed! I can't..! Such Bob! Wow!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> *gross sobbing* I have been blessed! I can't..! Such Bob! Wow!



Yes, yes you have


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

Are we having public bobtizing rituals yet?


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

I just found this thread!
I think i have found my goal in life. I want to be part of this blessed Bob-munity!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> I just found this thread!
> I think i have found my goal in life. I want to be part of this blessed Bob-munity!



Bob accepts all with open arms


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> I just found this thread!
> I think i have found my goal in life. I want to be part of this blessed Bob-munity!



I thought that was making town tunes?


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> I thought that was making town tunes?



Yes, I do still make town tunes on my tumblr.. but that's more like a hobby you know.

I just really want to go into a new direction with my life you know... Getting into the Bob-munity is my first step. Now my new goal is getting Bobtized and spread the word

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elliek said:


> Bob accepts all with open arms



Thank you so much! I'm so happy right now


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

welcome *hugs*
bob be with you


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> Yes, I do still make town tunes on my tumblr.. but that's more like a hobby you know.
> 
> I just really want to go into a new direction with my life you know... Getting into the Bob-munity is my first step. Now my new goal is getting Bobtized and spread the word



Welcome to the bob-munity! I like that name


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> Yes, I do still make town tunes on my tumblr.. but that's more like a hobby you know.
> 
> I just really want to go into a new direction with my life you know... Getting into the Bob-munity is my first step. Now my new goal is getting Bobtized and spread the word
> 
> ...



Why don't you go make like a hymn for Bob-munity?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

I'm cycling to get bob!! This may take some time but it's upto our lord if he wants to bless me with his presence


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> welcome *hugs*
> bob be with you



Thank you so much for welcoming me!!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> Why don't you go make like a hymn for Bob-munity?



Brilliant idea


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

omfg yes
we can all make it our town tune


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

Elliek said:


> I'm cycling to get bob!! This may take some time but it's upto our lord if he wants to bless me with his presence



I'm sure with your devotion, you will get him!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elliek said:


> Brilliant idea



I think i have one .. let me browse for a sec!
Let the bob be with me


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> omfg yes
> we can all make it our town tune



Yes, yes we will. Then all our villagers will sing the songs of bob

- - - Post Merge - - -



KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> I'm sure with your devotion, you will get him!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I hope he will!


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

Okay I uploaded our hymn..
Link is here
http://tortimer-crossing.tumblr.com...-town-tune-is-for-a-couple-of-special-friends


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> Okay I uploaded our hymn..
> Link is here
> http://tortimer-crossing.tumblr.com...-town-tune-is-for-a-couple-of-special-friends



Awesome!


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> Okay I uploaded our hymn..
> Link is here
> http://tortimer-crossing.tumblr.com...-town-tune-is-for-a-couple-of-special-friends



Oh yes, I feel it! It gives me the chills, such wow


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

wHAT IF WE HACKED ACNL
and made all the music sexy dynamite


----------



## bellafez (May 10, 2014)

Oh dear god this is terrifying. This thread might just singlehandedly move Bob up in the popularity scale...

(Personally I neither like nor dislike Bob but accept him as our overlord/god?)


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

also im making that my town tune rn lol


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

bellafez said:


> Oh dear god this is terrifying. This thread might just singlehandedly move Bob up in the popularity scale...
> 
> (Personally I neither like nor dislike Bob but accept him as our overlord/god?)



He is already on his way up


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

bob will infiltrate tier one soon enough


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

One room in one of my houses is going to be a bob church, which room should I use? I'm thinking either the second floor, the basement or the first floor in the back


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 10, 2014)

I need my daily dose of bob today thanks


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

Elliek said:


> One room in one of my houses is going to be a bob church, which room should I use? I'm thinking either the second floor, the basement or the first floor in the back



Definitely the basement!
Great idea!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't forget the Bob altar!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I need my daily dose of bob today thanks



You are at the right place then!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> Definitely the basement!
> Great idea!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Defiantly not, only one problem, I don't have bobs picture, time to stalk re-tail


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

Elliek said:


> You are at the right place then!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





I wish you luck on this holy quest!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> I wish you luck on this holy quest!



Thank you!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

The town tune is beautiful. <3
And welcome to the bob-community!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

I done goofed on my house placement in a perfect town
still resetting
idk I might decide to do the bob town but prolly not


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I done goofed on my house placement in a perfect town
> still resetting
> idk I might decide to do the bob town but prolly not



Let bob guide you to the right choice with his wisdom

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have found a person who may be able to get me bobs picture

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoop whoop


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Let bob guide you to the right choice with his wisdom
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh My Bob!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

They are going to PM in a couple if days!


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

Elliek said:


> They are going to PM in a couple if days!



YOu're so lucky!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> YOu're so lucky!



If I get bob if will tt to April fools day and get many pictures of bob so everyone can have an altar!


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

What sacrifices must be made at the Bob-tar?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> What sacrifices must be made at the Bob-tar?



Birthday cake and the marshmallow chair, of course!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> What sacrifices must be made at the Bob-tar?



Hmm, I'm not sure. Maybe purple hybrids


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

I was thinking about unlucky passersby, but oh well xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> I was thinking about unlucky passersby, but oh well xD



Oh, hahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -

So what boblidays are there?


----------



## hemming1996 (May 10, 2014)

What really is so good about Bob  ?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


> What really is so good about Bob  ?



every thing


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Oh, hahaha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So what boblidays are there?



Rise-of-the-Bob Day
KingBob Day
Bobmas
St. Bob's Day


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


> What really is so good about Bob  ?



There are many many reasons, you have Dreamies right? We are basically people that share the same dreamie and love to talk about him


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


> What really is so good about Bob  ?



Oh my Bob! 

Everything


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> Rise-of-the-Bob Day
> KingBob Day
> Bobmas
> St. Bob's Day



Which one involves free pie?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> Rise-of-the-Bob Day
> KingBob Day
> Bobmas
> St. Bob's Day



What dates? We need to make a boblender

- - - Post Merge - - -



budewarmin said:


> Which one involves free pie?



All of them


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

There must be Boboween, where we dress up as Bob and go on candy hunts.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

We also need a day to celebrate the marriage of Our Lord Bob and Queen Lolly


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

Elliek said:


> What dates? We need to make a boblender
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




I think we need to scatter the bobdays throughout the year something like
Rise-of-the-Bob Day 20th of april
KingBob Day            6th of july
St. Bob's Day          13th of september
Bobmas                  25th of December

- - - Post Merge - - -



budewarmin said:


> There must be Boboween, where we dress up as Bob and go on candy hunts.



Perfect!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elliek said:


> We also need a day to celebrate the marriage of Our Lord Bob and Queen Lolly



Oh yes that too!!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

And the birth of bob jan 1st

I will write these down


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

>rise of bob day on 4/20
lol


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

The first of every month can be a holiday.


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

could you like... send me the boblender when it's done!!!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

KuroKawaiiKarasu said:


> could you like... send me the boblender when it's done!!!



We need to put blenders in the Bob shrines to symbolize the boblender.


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> We need to put blenders in the Bob shrines to symbolize the boblender.



SO that's where the sacrifice goes!


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> SO that's where the sacrifice goes!



OMB! xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

If we have the marriage of Bob and Lolly on feb 10th as I think that's half way between bob and lollys birthdays?

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> The first of every month can be a holiday.



Ok, how about only upto September to symbolise the nine lives if bob?


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

Elliek said:


> If we have the marriage of Bob and Lolly on feb 10th as I think that's half way between bob and lollys birthdays?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah I think that would be perfect!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> We need to put blenders in the Bob shrines to symbolize the boblender.



Yes and the blender may only be turned on on a bobliday

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Boblender

Janaury

1st - The Birth of Bob

Febuary

1st - The Second Life Day

10th - The Marriage of Bob and Lolly 

March

1st - The Third Life Day

23rd - The day of Bob's Wife

April

1st - The Fourth Life Day

20th - Rise-of-the-Bob Day

May

1st - The Fifth Life Day

June

1st - The Sixth Life Day

July

1st - The Seventh Life Day

6th - King Bob Day

August

1st - The Eighth Life Day

September 

1st - The Ninth Life Day

13th - St. Bob's  Day

October

31st - Bobween

November

December

25th - Bobmas

We need a November holiday


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> SO that's where the sacrifice goes!



And the sacrifices are Merengue and Marshal (food)! 
June 29 is The day of Bob's Daughter
January 12 is The day of Bob's Daughter's Husband
March 19 is Evil Day


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Yes and the blender may only be turned on on a bobliday
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



November 27th Bobgiving?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

Adding those dates

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added! Anymore we need?

- - - Post Merge - - -

What about Bobvent?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

someone tell esper to make a Boblender page on the tumblr


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

May 2- Forming of the Church of Bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> May 2- Forming of the Church of Bob



Added

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think that's enough holidays now, I will PM Esper the list and post it on here now


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

Going to go offline to do homework so I can write Bob fanfics later. Bye guys!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Going to go offline to do homework so I can write Bob fanfics later. Bye guys!



Bye!


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Going to go offline to do homework so I can write Bob fanfics later. Bye guys!



Byee!!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

The Boblender

Janaury

1st - The Birth of Bob

12th - The Day if Bob's Daughter's Husband

Febuary

1st - The Second Life Day

10th - The Marriage of Bob and Lolly 

March

1st - The Third Life Day

19th - The Day of Evil

23rd - The day of Bob's Wife

April

1st - The Fourth Life Day

20th - Rise-of-the-Bob Day

May

1st - The Fifth Life Day

2nd - Forming of the Church of Bob

June

1st - The Sixth Life Day

29th - The Day of Bob's Daughter

July

1st - The Seventh Life Day

6th - King Bob Day

August

1st - The Eighth Life Day

September 

1st - The Ninth Life Day

13th - St. Bob's  Day

October

31st - Bobween

November

27th - Bobgiving

December

1st - 24th - Bobvent

25th - Bobmas


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

I'll update the fanfic later
I need to studyyyy


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I'll update the fanfic later
> I need to studyyyy



Good luck


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

The false prophet is finally leaving Sky-on-Sea!


----------



## Boidoh (May 10, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> May 2- Forming of the Church of Bob




Whats up with this whole Bob cult going on?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> Whats up with this whole Bob cult going on?



bob is life
that's whats up

- - - Post Merge - - -

im feeling so epic rn im spam talking to bob while listening to bob Dylan full blast
life couldn't be better


----------



## Boidoh (May 10, 2014)

I've never seen this Bob, and Bob definitely hasn't influenced my life in any way.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> I've never seen this Bob, and Bob definitely hasn't influenced my life in any way.


he'll come to you when its time


----------



## Boidoh (May 10, 2014)

I don't want Bob to come to me...


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> I don't want Bob to come to me...


hehe


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> I don't want Bob to come to me...



too bad


----------



## Boidoh (May 10, 2014)

Seriously though. What is so special about Bob. How did this fad start up. Don't answer me with a ridiculous answer involving Bob being a sort of god. Please dont...


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

bob is so purpleypurple<3


----------



## feavre (May 10, 2014)

Bandwagon effect is what you're looking for.  But he's honestly just a likable villager.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

I remember when I showed my little cousin Bob she loved him (she loves cats a whole lot) which inspired me to make my cat town kitten <3
she's precious


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> Seriously though. What is so special about Bob. How did this fad start up. Don't answer me with a ridiculous answer involving Bob being a sort of god. Please dont...



1) everything
2) bob came to us in our dreams
3) no


----------



## Javocado (May 10, 2014)

feavre said:


> Bandwagon effect is what you're looking for.  But he's honestly just a likable villager.



Or rather, Bobwagon.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Or rather, Bobwagon.



Hahahahaha


----------



## Esper (May 10, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> Seriously though. What is so special about Bob. How did this fad start up. Don't answer me with a ridiculous answer involving Bob being a sort of god. Please dont...


its just how the internet is
people like to do stupid but silly things like this
it's something that i'm 99% sure people do in other fandoms, though not necessarily having a whole "religion" around it but there are people who have funny "obsessions" i guess you could call it with characters
people just find a specific character that has special qualities about it, then they might do things related to it like how we did with Bob
Bob just looks kinda silly in general with his facial expression and everything so i guess that might be where it came from lol


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

I woke up to the sound of music
our lord bob came to me
speaking words of wisdom
let it be
~ Paul McCartney, probably if he played animal crossing


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

BOB HAS BLESSED ME
Yookey is so sweet she offered me Lolly for free <3
And by a stroke of luck, I was able to get Vladimir out today so I had space
Now I just have to plot reset her next to Bob! 
AND NOW TWO OF MY TOWNS HAVE ALL THEIR DREAMIES <33


----------



## Cudon (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> BOB HAS BLESSED ME
> Yookey is so sweet she offered me Lolly for free <3
> And by a stroke of luck, I was able to get Vladimir out today so I had space
> Now I just have to plot reset her next to Bob!
> AND NOW TWO OF MY TOWNS HAVE ALL THEIR DREAMIES <33


I highly respect your choice of dreamies for your second town. Diva is amazing. She shall be Bob's purple hooker


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I highly respect your choice of dreamies for your second town. Diva is amazing. She shall be Bob's purple hooker



lol diva is actually going in my 3rd town
I love her<3 she's my fav uchi 
also I love shipping squirrel couples for some reason
Filbert X Peanut
Marshal X Poppy


----------



## Cudon (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> lol diva is actually going in my 3rd town
> I love her<3 she's my fav uchi
> also I love shipping squirrel couples for some reason
> Filbert X Peanut
> Marshal X Poppy


I meant third town x3 Dat typo


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

lmao
Plot resetting dat Lolly

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?175602-Tangy-Bob-and-Phoebe! anyone need bob?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found the thread and thought some of you might benefit :3


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)

We should have like Bobywood where we make movies like Robo Bob or Bobynator or the Bob games:catching bugs or the Bob games: bobyjay or captain Bob:the new leaf soldier!


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> We should have like Bobywood where we make movies like Robo Bob or Bobynator or the Bob games:catching bugs or the Bob games: bobyjay or captain Bob:the new leaf soldier!



Seriously XD that's perfect!


----------



## budewarmin (May 10, 2014)




----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> View attachment 45423



I love it!!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> We should have like Bobywood where we make movies like Robo Bob or Bobynator or the Bob games:catching bugs or the Bob games: bobyjay or captain Bob:the new leaf soldier!



can someone edit out a captain America: the winter soldier fight scene where cap and bucky fight at the end and make their faces bob and marshal
pls

- - - Post Merge - - -

nICK FURY CAN BE HAMPHREY
CRANKY LIL PISTOL


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> can someone edit out a captain America: the winter soldier fight scene where cap and bucky fight at the end and make their faces bob and marshal
> pls
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I tried...

- - - Post Merge - - -

It failed badly

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry Bob

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't think that's even the right scene

- - - Post Merge - - -

 - that might be, I need to watch it do badly


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (May 10, 2014)

i pray 2 bob everynight
bob is love
*bob is life*


----------



## Uffe (May 10, 2014)

I have an announcement to make. Upon opening my gate to a visitor in my new town, I have received Bob. At first I didn't like this because of the overwhelming love towards this villager. Then I thought about it for a bit and decided that I may as well be happy I have him in my town. There are a lot of people who might be jealous I have him in my town. Or not. Either way, he's here and probably going to stay for a long time.


----------



## Capella (May 10, 2014)

Uffe said:


> I have an announcement to make. Upon opening my gate to a visitor in my new town, I have received Bob. At first I didn't like this because of the overwhelming love towards this villager. Then I thought about it for a bit and decided that I may as well be happy I have him in my town. There are a lot of people who might be jealous I have him in my town. Or not. Either way, he's here and probably going to stay for a long time.


That was an amazing story


----------



## Uffe (May 11, 2014)

MayorIris said:


> That was an amazing story



Thanks! I can't wait to see his happy furry purple face tomorrow morning. :3


----------



## oak (May 11, 2014)

Welp Bob's moving into my town tomorrow! I'm gonna test him out for awhile, hopefully me & him click! If not, my boyfriend said he'll adopt him. c:


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 11, 2014)

Uffe said:


> I have an announcement to make. Upon opening my gate to a visitor in my new town, I have received Bob. At first I didn't like this because of the overwhelming love towards this villager. Then I thought about it for a bit and decided that I may as well be happy I have him in my town. There are a lot of people who might be jealous I have him in my town. Or not. Either way, he's here and probably going to stay for a long time.


You have been blessed


----------



## Prisma (May 11, 2014)

Bob is like fungus.

He'll grow on you and you'll begin to love him and can't stop it >:T!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 11, 2014)

Uffe said:


> I have an announcement to make. Upon opening my gate to a visitor in my new town, I have received Bob. At first I didn't like this because of the overwhelming love towards this villager. Then I thought about it for a bit and decided that I may as well be happy I have him in my town. There are a lot of people who might be jealous I have him in my town. Or not. Either way, he's here and probably going to stay for a long time.



You have been blessed, enjoy everyday you can with Bob!


----------



## bigger34 (May 11, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that in the stupid sexy bob video if you pause at 0:23 you can see Tangy?


----------



## purple888 (May 11, 2014)

bigger34 said:


> Has anyone noticed that in the stupid sexy bob video if you pause at 0:23 you can see Tangy?



I remember seeing that, I was laughing so hard. Tangy is like Bob's creepy obsessive fangirl


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 11, 2014)

purple888 said:


> I remember seeing that, I was laughing so hard. Tangy is like Bob's creepy obsessive fangirl



I knew there was something about tangy always talking about bob when they were both in my cf town


----------



## BluebellLight (May 11, 2014)

queen lolly please plot next to lord bob
imma cry


----------



## Cudon (May 11, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> queen lolly please plot next to lord bob
> imma cry


Here has my support *throws support at you*


----------



## purple888 (May 11, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> queen lolly please plot next to lord bob
> imma cry



good luck! ^.^


----------



## BluebellLight (May 11, 2014)

i hate plot resetting
but yay last time i ever have to plot reset in kitten


----------



## purple888 (May 12, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> i hate plot resetting
> but yay last time i ever have to plot reset in kitten



congrats :3

did lolly pick out a spot yet?


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

Wow some people are very passionate about villagers (; I do love Bob, he's such a cutie. Grumpy is one of my favorite personality types in the Animal Crossing series. But as for my favorite villagers... I'd have to say that it's a tie between Kyle and Rosie. Rosie is the sweetest, cutest little thing in the world. I've had her in my town in a few of the previous games, and I've always loved her. If I could have designed a villager myself, I probably would have made Kyle exactly. I love the whole rocker thing in real life, and they managed to make it adorable in the game. And wolves are my favorite Animal Crossing animals. Aahh, looks like I've been babbling haha. I guess I'm pretty passionate about this stuff too <3


----------



## Cudon (May 12, 2014)

Rosie terrifies me o-o


----------



## purple888 (May 12, 2014)

LindseyKate04 said:


> Wow some people are very passionate about villagers (; I do love Bob, he's such a cutie. Grumpy is one of my favorite personality types in the Animal Crossing series. But as for my favorite villagers... I'd have to say that it's a tie between Kyle and Rosie. Rosie is the sweetest, cutest little thing in the world. I've had her in my town in a few of the previous games, and I've always loved her. If I could have designed a villager myself, I probably would have made Kyle exactly. I love the whole rocker thing in real life, and they managed to make it adorable in the game. And wolves are my favorite Animal Crossing animals. Aahh, looks like I've been babbling haha. I guess I'm pretty passionate about this stuff too <3



Rosie is adorable, we share a dreamy <3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 12, 2014)

LindseyKate04 said:


> Wow some people are very passionate about villagers (; I do love Bob, he's such a cutie. Grumpy is one of my favorite personality types in the Animal Crossing series. But as for my favorite villagers... I'd have to say that it's a tie between Kyle and Rosie. Rosie is the sweetest, cutest little thing in the world. I've had her in my town in a few of the previous games, and I've always loved her. If I could have designed a villager myself, I probably would have made Kyle exactly. I love the whole rocker thing in real life, and they managed to make it adorable in the game. And wolves are my favorite Animal Crossing animals. Aahh, looks like I've been babbling haha. I guess I'm pretty passionate about this stuff too <3



Although neither are Dreamies I do love both if those villagers


----------



## bwilkes (May 12, 2014)

Bob was one of my first characters in the original Animal Crossing, so he'll always remain one of my favorites even if I'm not actively trying to get him in my new leaf town C:


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 12, 2014)

bwilkes said:


> Bob was one of my first characters in the original Animal Crossing, so he'll always remain one of my favorites even if I'm not actively trying to get him in my new leaf town C:



Bob blessed you from the start! I'm sure he will again when you least expect it!


----------



## bwilkes (May 12, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Bob blessed you from the start! I'm sure he will again when you least expect it!



That's why I've just decided to wait until he decides to move into my town- I want to be surprised :3 but if he ever moves in, I don't think I'll ever let him move out haha


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 12, 2014)

bwilkes said:


> That's why I've just decided to wait until he decides to move into my town- I want to be surprised :3 but if he ever moves in, I don't think I'll ever let him move out haha



I certainly would not! I am waiting for him to come. I'm sure he will bless me when the time is right


----------



## purple888 (May 12, 2014)

bwilkes said:


> Bob was one of my first characters in the original Animal Crossing, so he'll always remain one of my favorites even if I'm not actively trying to get him in my new leaf town C:



Is Bob common in the first few games? I've seen people talking about having only him and not others?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 12, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Is Bob common in the first few games? I've seen people talking about having only him and not others?



I believe he was quite common but there were a lot less villagers back then


----------



## BluebellLight (May 12, 2014)

Elliek said:


> I believe he was quite common but there were a lot less villagers back then



^ this
the next animal crossing should be
bob crossing: bob leaf
every villager is bob


----------



## poliwag0 (May 12, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> ^ this
> the next animal crossing should be
> bob crossing: bob leaf
> every villager is bob



or bob crossing: new bob
with lots of new bobs that look exactly like the old one


----------



## bwilkes (May 12, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> or bob crossing: new bob
> with lots of new bobs that look exactly like the old one



I'm really digging this brilliant idea.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 12, 2014)

they should also remake the old games.
bob crossing: bob growing
bob crossing: bob world
bob crossing: city bob/let's go to the bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 13, 2014)

Can this happwn imeadiatly right now


----------



## purple888 (May 13, 2014)

Lets go the Bob.

Yes, let us go to the Bob to seek advice


----------



## poliwag0 (May 13, 2014)

Let's go to the Bob
wait you have to die to do that nvm


----------



## DeMarzi (May 14, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> or bob crossing: new bob
> with lots of new bobs that look exactly like the old one









I'm on board for this.


----------



## purple888 (May 14, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> I'm on board for this.




.....I LOVE IT.

I like how you put him in the sky. Has that been done before?


----------



## DeMarzi (May 14, 2014)

purple888 said:


> .....I LOVE IT.
> 
> I like how you put him in the sky. Has that been done before?



Idk, I just took a look at it and thought "NEEDS MORE BOB" so I faded him into the sky... so all the Bob villagers can have visions of Bob.


----------



## purple888 (May 14, 2014)

Wow thats genius. 

How do you fade Bob into the sky?

I'm imagining all my dreamies as colored clouds....yay


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 14, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> I'm on board for this.



So much bob ness, it's to awesome.


----------



## trenchdragon (May 14, 2014)

http://youtu.be/kbN1wh5slnA

kitties dancing! bob looks pretty rad in this.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 14, 2014)

The thread is kinda dying out, we must bring it back in the name of our lord bob


----------



## Cudon (May 14, 2014)

trenchdragon said:


> http://youtu.be/kbN1wh5slnA
> 
> kitties dancing! bob looks pretty rad in this.


Tabby looks so swag in that. I love that model xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 14, 2014)

trenchdragon said:


> http://youtu.be/kbN1wh5slnA
> 
> kitties dancing! bob looks pretty rad in this.



Can not get over the awesomeness


----------



## poliwag0 (May 14, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> I'm on board for this.



It's beautiful!!! <3
You should change the leaf logo to Bob.

Since the tumblr is dying, I think we should post some of these awesome pictures on it.


----------



## Esper (May 14, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> It's beautiful!!! <3
> You should change the leaf logo to Bob.
> 
> Since the tumblr is dying, I think we should post some of these awesome pictures on it.


i ain't gonna let the tumblr die, no can do
(i actually havent posted recently bc homework forgive me)


----------



## Libertae (May 14, 2014)

I actually just got this guy yesterday via move-in. Teach me the ways of Bob.


----------



## Waluigi (May 14, 2014)

wasnt this thread dying 3 days ago?

a


----------



## purple888 (May 15, 2014)

It is kinda dead lol


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 15, 2014)

Libertae said:


> I actually just got this guy yesterday via move-in. Teach me the ways of Bob.



You have been blessed! If you can be bothered just read the thread and you will learn about stuff such as tier bob and the Boblender

- - - Post Merge - - -

We need to bring it back so bad


----------



## BluebellLight (May 15, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been posting
AP exams n stuff


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 15, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting
> AP exams n stuff



Oh, good luck! Our lord bob will see you through


----------



## BluebellLight (May 15, 2014)

I just finished ap exams today
wooo finals now >.<


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 15, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I just finished ap exams today
> wooo finals now >.<



Even more good luck

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm thinking of creating a throne with a purple seat for my church of bob, do you guys think it's a good idea? It's for bobs sprite to sit on during worshiping


----------



## purple888 (May 15, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Even more good luck
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm thinking of creating a throne with a purple seat for my church of bob, do you guys think it's a good idea? It's for bobs sprite to sit on during worshiping



Ahh I love it!

>.> this thread really is dead.


----------



## Libertae (May 15, 2014)

Elliek said:


> You have been blessed! If you can be bothered just read the thread and you will learn about stuff such as tier bob and the Boblender
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> We need to bring it back so bad



I'll try and read all 71 pages of Bob-appreciation


----------



## poliwag0 (May 15, 2014)

RIP this thread


----------



## AidenTheGamer (May 15, 2014)

Marshal is misunderstood
Merengue, however, is pure hate

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guess what I found out... Tia is helping Marshal and Merengue!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 16, 2014)

AidenNook said:


> Marshal is misunderstood
> Merengue, however, is pure hate
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Silly litte teapot

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libertae said:


> I'll try and read all 71 pages of Bob-appreciation



There's so many... But it's a good lesson in the way of bob


----------



## Waluigi (May 16, 2014)

you guys really want this thread to live dont you?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 17, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> you guys really want this thread to live dont you?



No but I'm beginning to think it's a lost cause


----------



## BluebellLight (May 17, 2014)

Everything dies at some point ;~;


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 17, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Everything dies at some point ;~;



True that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not gonna stop loving bob though


----------



## BluebellLight (May 17, 2014)

Elliek said:


> True that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm not gonna stop loving bob though


same


----------



## Capella (May 17, 2014)

R.I.P Bob appreciation thread ;-;


----------



## poliwag0 (May 17, 2014)

RIP Bob.  But he still has eight lives left, so the thread might get revived someday


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 17, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> RIP Bob.  But he still has eight lives left, so the thread might get revived someday



Also true but for now R.I.P bob thread


----------



## purple888 (May 18, 2014)

RIP Bob Thread.

We have lasted for many days, and have all learned a lesson.

Bob is not selfish. He shares Tier Bob with many other villagers.

Maybe one of them is your dreamy 

Thank you all for making Bob viral. Before he was under appreciated, now he's a hero.


----------



## purple888 (May 18, 2014)

taken from poliwag0

Yesterday, Our Lord Bob tragically passed away.

His death brought anguish and sorrow to many, and his followers all asked themselves the same question; why? Why had Lord Bob, who we had built shrines to honor, created a tumblr to gather followers for, and expressed our eternal love and devotion for in over 700 posts, chosen to die?

Eventually we came to a realization. We had been too blinded by his brilliance and beauty and bob-ness to see something very obvious. Something that others had taunted and insulted us for.

Bob does not wish to be worshipped. He is no tyrant; he does not act as if he is above others. Instead of hoarding the entirety of Tier Bob, he shares it with his friends: Lolly, Merry, Moe and Curly.

So please, Lord Bob, no, just Bob. Please resurrect, for we cannot bear to live a life without you.


----------



## Cudon (May 18, 2014)

Why is Curly in tier bob? o3o


----------



## purple888 (May 19, 2014)

i have no idea lol

at least merry is in there, thats all i need


----------



## daperez0702 (May 19, 2014)

I love Wolfgang and Bunnie they're so cute in they're own way


----------



## purple888 (May 19, 2014)

well back to studying for me -.-

stop stalling purple!


----------



## daperez0702 (May 19, 2014)

Wait why are you stalling is it for me and wolfgang? Did something wrong happen


----------



## Waluigi (May 19, 2014)

Guys, this thread may have died, but we need bob asap. A new group is challenging us: The pietro group.

Bob will come back, he has another 8 lives. Lets stop our religion from being overthrown


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 19, 2014)

When I had Bob living in my town, he always came over when I was busy doing something in my house. Every single day with this.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 19, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Guys, this thread may have died, but we need bob asap. A new group is challenging us: The pietro group.
> 
> Bob will come back, he has another 8 lives. Lets stop our religion from being overthrown



The 'Pietro one' is a fan club. Not an religion. Which is why I joined it. Since it wont become an annoying 'religious' fad.


----------



## feavre (May 19, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> The 'Pietro one' is a fan club. Not an religion. Which is why I joined it. Since it wont become an annoying 'religious' fad.



They're kidding, chill your beans.


----------



## Lepidoptera (May 19, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> The 'Pietro one' is a fan club. Not an religion. Which is why I joined it. Since it wont become an annoying 'religious' fad.



You do know the whole Bob religion was a joke, right?? I think your reasons for hating Bob are ridiculous. Would you start hating Hans or Hopper if someone started a fake religion about them?(for fun) I'm fine if you want to dislike a character based off of appearance or personality. I'm not fine with people hating villagers just because something a user posted about them.


----------



## Maynlavigne (May 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I loved Bob! I had him in ACWW and was SOOO depressed when he moved xD I wrote millions of letters to him and try to get him back. I was really sad because I only realised how much I liked him when he's gone. But of course I have other dreamies now


----------



## Cudon (May 19, 2014)

Make a Hans religion now. Just to be a douche, please xD


----------



## poliwag0 (May 19, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> The 'Pietro one' is a fan club. Not an religion. Which is why I joined it. Since it wont become an annoying 'religious' fad.



????? Bob isn't a religion anymore. He's our friend.


----------



## Cudon (May 19, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> The 'Pietro one' is a fan club. Not an religion. Which is why I joined it. Since it wont become an annoying 'religious' fad.


The only difference between the two is the name pal.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 19, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> ????? Bob isn't a religion anymore. He's our friend.



Yeah, bob helped me a lot. If the pietro club take over I don't care, bobs not gonna leave us


----------



## QoQ (May 19, 2014)

He gave me a chocolate fountain once... It was delicious..


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 19, 2014)

QoQ said:


> He gave me a chocolate fountain once... It was delicious..



Hahahahaha, oh bob.


----------



## Esper (May 19, 2014)

Elliek said:


> If the pietro club take over I don't care, bobs not gonna leave us


agreed, even if pietro rises to the top of the forums, bob will always be in my heart<3333


----------



## BluebellLight (May 19, 2014)

<3 lovin bob 5ever


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 19, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> <3 lovin bob 5ever



Me too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esper said:


> agreed, even if pietro rises to the top of the forums, bob will always be in my heart<3333



Also me too


----------



## BluebellLight (May 19, 2014)

Esper said:


> agreed, even if pietro rises to the top of the forums, bob will always be in my heart<3333



igualmente


----------



## AllisonCypress (May 19, 2014)

Those Bob fanarts are adorable... 
I really like all of my Dreamies.  I need to make sure to post them soon.


----------



## purple888 (May 19, 2014)

whattttt

there's a chocolate fountain?

i must find it


----------



## Capella (May 19, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> The 'Pietro one' is a fan club. Not an religion. Which is why I joined it. Since it wont become an annoying 'religious' fad.



r isn't a vowel


----------



## poliwag0 (May 20, 2014)

leaving for 4 days
hopefully bob doesn't die while I'm gone
goodbye fellow friends of bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 20, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> leaving for 4 days
> hopefully bob doesn't die while I'm gone
> goodbye fellow friends of bob



Bob will never die!! Enjoy wherever your going, I hope it's a holiday


----------



## cIementine (May 20, 2014)

_Bob the kitten can we fix it, Bob the kitten...





_


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 20, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Bob the kitten can we fix it, Bob the kitten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome is not a good enough word to describe this. I'm thinking ?ber-awesome is slightly more appropriate


----------



## cIementine (May 20, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Awesome is not a good enough word to describe this. I'm thinking ?ber-awesome is slightly more appropriate



_Did you mean:

supercalafragalisticexpealidocious.

(even though the sound of it is often quite atrocious)_


----------



## juicyness (May 20, 2014)

Bob moved into my second town, Valyria! I am so stoked!!

I have to wait a bit to transfer him to my main town, Volantis, but at least I have him!

Hooray!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 20, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Did you mean:
> 
> supercalafragalisticexpealidocious.
> 
> (even though the sound of it is often quite atrocious)_



If you say it loud enough you'll always sound precocious

- - - Post Merge - - -



juicyness said:


> Bob moved into my second town, Valyria! I am so stoked!!
> 
> I have to wait a bit to transfer him to my main town, Volantis, but at least I have him!
> 
> Hooray!



Good for you!


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 21, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Guys, this thread may have died, but we need bob asap. A new group is challenging us: The pietro group.
> 
> Bob will come back, he has another 8 lives. Lets stop our religion from being overthrown



I WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT BOB NO MATTER WHAT
WHERE IS THIS PIETRO FANCLUB I WANT TO STOP IT WITH AWESOME PICTURES OF LORD BOB AND QUEEN LOLLY
Pietro does't have a right in ANY royalty like Bob. We have a religion. We have a proper villager that actually wears a tee. They don't. I AM NOT LETTING PIETRO STAY IN MY TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 21, 2014)

alison123 said:


> I WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT BOB NO MATTER WHAT
> WHERE IS THIS PIETRO FANCLUB I WANT TO STOP IT WITH AWESOME PICTURES OF LORD BOB AND QUEEN LOLLY
> Pietro does't have a right in ANY royalty like Bob. We have a religion. We have a proper villager that actually wears a tee. They don't. I AM NOT LETTING PIETRO STAY IN MY TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am glad you support bob but please don't start a flame war you will end up in trouble. They have as much right to love pietro as we do to bob. There's no need to make pietro leave.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 22, 2014)

The thread is dying, I will not let it die. We should talk about important issues in the church of bob, that would be fun as long as there was no arguing. I have an idea: should everyone one in the church of bob have a altar, if so should we coordinate and have matching ones?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 22, 2014)

ooh
we can sacrifice marshmallows and various pastries topped with meringue


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 22, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> ooh
> we can sacrifice marshmallows and various pastries topped with meringue



Yes! They can go in the blenders for the Boblender


----------



## purple888 (May 22, 2014)

boblender

like a blender, but bob


----------



## poliwag0 (May 22, 2014)

Guys, we forget to resurrect Bob. We only acknowledged that he died.
We should put the right ingredients into the boblender to bake a Bob. If anyone has a Bob shrine, we should all go to their town


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (May 22, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Our official blog!! http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/ --Esper



INSTA-FOLLOWED!! >:3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

I has one but it's not complete and guys the boblender is the calendar of bob, we start the blender on bobliday only. Soon it will be a bobliday so that's a good day


----------



## poliwag0 (May 23, 2014)

I think the next one is the Sixth Life Day, which isn't suiting for Bob's second life, but it'll still work.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I think the next one is the Sixth Life Day, which isn't suiting for Bob's second life, but it'll still work.



It is but it's more appropriate than Bobween imo


----------



## poliwag0 (May 23, 2014)

I guess we could just wait until King Bob Day. It's kind of fitting because it's king and not lord?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I guess we could just wait until King Bob Day. It's kind of fitting because it's king and not lord?



Yeah, that's a good idea and it will give me time to finish the altar


----------



## poliwag0 (May 23, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Yeah, that's a good idea and it will give me time to finish the altar



yay! don't forget to include a throne for king bob.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (May 23, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> yay! don't forget to include a throne for king bob.



Wait, where's his crown? We need a crown for our king..!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> yay! don't forget to include a throne for king bob.



I am going to, I've left a space open and I'm going to customise it purple


----------



## poliwag0 (May 23, 2014)

Since we can't put the sacrifices in the boblender, are we going to throw them in a trash can?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Since we can't put the sacrifices in the boblender, are we going to throw them in a trash can?



Yeah!!! I need these items so badly now. To the T&T emporium!!!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 23, 2014)

I think I have the marshmallow chair. We can sacrifice that! Also birthday cakes and balloon items.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I think I have the marshmallow chair. We can sacrifice that! Also birthday cakes and balloon items.



Whoo!! I has a normal purple ballon! There's a pic of merengue surrounded by fire!!! So we can just sacrifice marshmallow chairs!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I shall buy many


----------



## BluebellLight (May 23, 2014)

okay we all need to have a wifi session like tonight or something so we can praise bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> okay we all need to have a wifi session like tonight or something so we can praise bob



Yeah!! Who will host?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 23, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> okay we all need to have a wifi session like tonight or something so we can praise bob



yeah. what time zone is everyone in? mine is est.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> yeah. what time zone is everyone in? mine is est.



I'm gmt but I plan to pull an all nighter today

- - - Post Merge - - -


 here is the bob room so far, there loads more work to be done though, thoughts?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 23, 2014)

ooh it looks nice :3
I'm EST too
I think we should do it in Elliek's town


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> ooh it looks nice :3
> I'm EST too
> I think we should do it in Elliek's town



Ok! Who will speak the words of bob?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 23, 2014)

That house is amazing!! but why is Rosie there?


----------



## Libertae (May 23, 2014)

Elliek said:


> I'm gmt but I plan to pull an all nighter today
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 47118 here is the bob room so far, there loads more work to be done though, thoughts?



I just now noticed the Merengue picture around torches xD....


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

Right shall we hold the meeting in an hour or so? Any ideas for the room, it literally 80% free space right now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libertae said:


> I just now noticed the Merengue picture around torches xD....



I'm pretty sure that was poliwag0s idea. It's awesome right!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 23, 2014)

Maybe we could change the room a bit and make it like this? 

And I think there should only be pictures of Bob. Lolly can have a separate shrine.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

I like it, I will get to work on it right away but I think I will have only one throne and put it on the left hand side and put cushions where the thrones are. I have all those items exept the trash can and the blossom shirt. There is limited space so I think I will keep bob with his bob wife and change the storage container to pics of Rosie and moe

I think we should form the council of bob and have meetings discussing the latest issues facing the church of bob

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I will change the candles to the customised stain glass lamps as they are purple, which wall should I use?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 23, 2014)

I'm thinking I can make my third town once I find a good map, a Church of Bob and have like official meetings there and stuffs


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I'm thinking I can make my third town once I find a good map, a Church of Bob and have like official meetings there and stuffs



I can make a temporary meeting room for now


----------



## BluebellLight (May 23, 2014)

yAY
in Kitten I'm gonna do the main floor a replica of Bob's house and then the rest of my mayor/mules houses replicas of all my kitties' original houses


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> yAY
> in Kitten I'm gonna do the main floor a replica of Bob's house and then the rest of my mayor/mules houses replicas of all my kitties' original houses



Awesome!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 23, 2014)

I'm actually considering buying a second copy and making a Bob town. D:
Or I could just change my current town from a bunny town to a normal town with a few bunnies, and have a Bob shrine house somewhere. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I'm actually considering buying a second copy and making a Bob town. D:
> Or I could just change my current town from a bunny town to a normal town with a few bunnies, and have a Bob shrine house somewhere. What do you guys think I should do?



You could just have a bob church house without changing the theme, if we all have shrines we should take it in turns to hold meetings


----------



## poliwag0 (May 23, 2014)

I actually don't really want a bunny themed town. I only really like three or four bunnies, I just wanted my town to have a theme. Ahh now I want to reset because I named my town Carrot. D: Should I reset?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I actually don't really want a bunny themed town. I only really like three or four bunnies, I just wanted my town to have a theme. Ahh now I want to reset because I named my town Carrot. D: Should I reset?



I wouldn't personally but if you want change then you go for it


----------



## BluebellLight (May 23, 2014)

http://neutralx0.net/tool/bnmk_e.html
I found a cat maker machine thing on tumblr and made Lord Bob

- - - Post Merge - - -




- - - Post Merge - - -

Made queen lolly


----------



## poliwag0 (May 23, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> http://neutralx0.net/tool/bnmk_e.html
> I found a cat maker machine thing on tumblr and made Lord Bob
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



So beautiful! But I think he's King Bob now.


----------



## purple888 (May 23, 2014)

ahh hello

am i late to the wifi party? :3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 24, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ahh hello
> 
> am i late to the wifi party? :3



We never had but I'm on holiday now so we should be able to later in the week hopefully


----------



## purple888 (May 25, 2014)

oh awesome ^^


----------



## heirabbit (May 25, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> http://neutralx0.net/tool/bnmk_e.html
> I found a cat maker machine thing on tumblr and made Lord Bob
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



aah thanks for the cat link, been looking for it for a while.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 25, 2014)

Guys, bob moved in to my cycling town. I'm gonna die from happiness seriously ( we'll probably not but oh well)


----------



## purple888 (May 25, 2014)

oh awesome! ^^

congrats


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 25, 2014)

purple888 said:


> oh awesome! ^^
> 
> congrats



I have to wait awhile before I can move him to SkyonSea as I need my sisters 3ds to transfer him over but she forgot to bring it

- - - Post Merge - - -

But thank you! I'm really happy right now


----------



## Locket (May 25, 2014)

Phil (miss you forever phil)

could i start something like a membership card ( asking for permission)


----------



## purple888 (May 25, 2014)

oh sure ^^

and i had phil, he was super cute, although he wasn't a dreamy
was sad when i accidentally voided him


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 25, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Phil (miss you forever phil)
> 
> could i start something like a membership card ( asking for permission)



We don't own membership cards, if you want to make one we are not stopping you


----------



## purple888 (May 25, 2014)

sure you can make one


----------



## Locket (May 25, 2014)

purple888 said:


> oh sure ^^
> 
> my first post has the person to contact, though
> 
> ...


I have regretted recreating HongKong since i had phil ( i went to my dream town and almost cried)


----------



## purple888 (May 25, 2014)

could you make one for me? 

have no idea how to put it in my profile though

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> I have regretted recreating HongKong since i had phil ( i went to my dream town and almost cried)



awwww 

are you still looking for him?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 25, 2014)

If he ever shows up in my cycling town I will let you know


----------



## Locket (May 25, 2014)

purple888 said:


> could you make one for me?
> 
> have no idea how to put it in my profile though
> 
> ...



I am, its ok if he is in a food town, he could be my purple blueberry bird 

were you telling me to make the membership card for phil?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made the membership card if anyone wants to join 



Spoiler: Membership Card


----------



## purple888 (May 25, 2014)

oh lol I meant Bob xD

but I'll join Phil 

how do i put it in my sig?

you should make a fan club for him


----------



## Locket (May 25, 2014)

purple888 said:


> oh lol I meant Bob xD
> 
> but I'll join Phil
> 
> ...



I can make a bob also 






 enter the pic web

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got the tumblr set up, i followed you
http://www.tumblr.com/blog/phil-membership


----------



## Esper (May 26, 2014)

OMG GUYS SO I POSTED THE BOB CROSSING THING ON THE LORD BOB THING A WEEK AGO RIGHT AND TONNNNNNS OF PEOPLE ARE LIKING AND REBLOGGING IT LOOK:
http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/85759663044/new-animal-crossing-game-confirmed-bob
LORD BOB HAS BLESSED THIS POST<33333


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

YASS


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

Esper said:


> OMG GUYS SO I POSTED THE BOB CROSSING THING ON THE LORD BOB THING A WEEK AGO RIGHT AND TONNNNNNS OF PEOPLE ARE LIKING AND REBLOGGING IT LOOK:
> http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/85759663044/new-animal-crossing-game-confirmed-bob
> LORD BOB HAS BLESSED THIS POST<33333



OMG THAT IS AMAZING!

like 362 notes!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

i found queen lolly campsite resetting
hitting reset again hurt even tho i have her already lol


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> i found queen lolly campsite resetting
> hitting reset again hurt even tho i have her already lol



awww 

how do you put the membership card in your sig?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

Esper said:


> OMG GUYS SO I POSTED THE BOB CROSSING THING ON THE LORD BOB THING A WEEK AGO RIGHT AND TONNNNNNS OF PEOPLE ARE LIKING AND REBLOGGING IT LOOK:
> http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/85759663044/new-animal-crossing-game-confirmed-bob
> LORD BOB HAS BLESSED THIS POST<33333



People are finally seeing the light that lord bob is bringing!!!


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

omg over 500! :O


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

purple888 said:


> omg over 500! :O



Whoop whoop!!!!!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

"And then the angels of Bob whispered from the heavens...
Thank you Lord for these tumblr notes
Bob is life..."


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> "And then the angels of Bob whispered from the heavens...
> Thank you Lord for these tumblr notes
> Bob is life..."



Yes! I think we have successfully resurrected the thread!!! Bob is back!!!


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

this is wonderful :')

lets wait until bob's 6th life day to bring him back

tumblr was never dead though lol


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

purple888 said:


> this is wonderful :')
> 
> lets wait until bob's 6th life day to bring him back
> 
> tumblr was never dead though lol



Yes, we will all hold ceremony's. I really want to get bob to move in on that day. That would be awesome


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

over 8000 views

oO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> Yes, we will all hold ceremony's. I really want to get bob to move in on that day. That would be awesome



oh that would be awesome <33


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

purple888 said:


> over 8000 views
> 
> oO
> 
> ...



Awesomeness comes in many forms but mainly bob


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

ahhh someone rate this better oO


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ahhh someone rate this better oO



Yay!


----------



## Capella (May 26, 2014)

phils in my main street


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

dat moment when you try to add a tag.... AND CAN'T :'''(

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jupiter said:


> phils in my main street



Same here ^^


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

Philisn't in my main street, mainly because I haven't ever had phil


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

The lolly qr code I made got a bit of attention recently too (well like 7 notes but it's more than the 0 it had before). Bob support is on the rise!!!

*crosses fingers and whispers please don't double post*


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

Uxie said:


> The lolly qr code I made got a bit of attention recently too (well like 7 notes but it's more than the 0 it had before). Bob support is on the rise!!!
> 
> *crosses fingers and whispers please don't double post*



oh wonderful! :3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

purple888 said:


> oh wonderful! :3



Yeah! I could post it in here for peoples. I took forever and ever so the background is terrible because I got bored


----------



## Esper (May 26, 2014)

purple888 said:


> OMG THAT IS AMAZING!
> 
> like 362 notes!


I KNOW ITS SOOOO AMAZINGGGGGGG also IT HAS OVER 500 NOW W H A T


Uxie said:


> People are finally seeing the light that lord bob is bringing!!!



YAYYYYYYYY


BluebellLight said:


> "And then the angels of Bob whispered from the heavens...
> Thank you Lord for these tumblr notes
> Bob is life..."



amen<333


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

lets see if we can get it to a thousand :3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

purple888 said:


> lets see if we can get it to a thousand :3



Yes! I don't think I reblogged it, let me check


----------



## poliwag0 (May 26, 2014)

YAY FOR THE TUMBLR BEING BACK!! 
I can't believe that we have 500+ notes and haven't gotten anon hate or anything! 

edit: making a cover for nintenbobs, the first spin-off of bob crossing

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait, we have 50 followers now. weren't we going to do a bob giveaway when that happened?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> YAY FOR THE TUMBLR BEING BACK!!
> I can't believe that we have 500+ notes and haven't gotten anon hate or anything!
> 
> edit: making a cover for nintenbobs, the first spin-off of bob crossing
> ...



Oh my god, nintenbobs. What is anonhate?


----------



## Esper (May 26, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> YAY FOR THE TUMBLR BEING BACK!!
> I can't believe that we have 500+ notes and haven't gotten anon hate or anything!
> 
> edit: making a cover for nintenbobs, the first spin-off of bob crossing
> ...


Riiiiight i remember the bob giveaway
crap i havent gotten him in my side town sadly, and i can't tt in it because im doing a marshal giveaway on my main blog (how ironic) but im gonna try to get him asap
I'm surprised we haven't gotten any anon hate either lol, especially with the people going onto acnlconfessions and calling the bob thread stupid and things like that


Uxie said:


> Oh my god, nintenbobs. What is anonhate?


anon hate is when people go onto a tumblr blog, and send someone a mean ask with anon on. when anon's on it says whoever sent the ask is anonymous, which makes you unable to tell who sent the ask. usually the ask will be something like "ur blog sucks" or something stupid like that lol


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

ohh i want to go to the bob party xD


----------



## DeMarzi (May 26, 2014)

You guys posted my Bob Crossing edit and it has over 500 notes!

THIS IS THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> You guys posted my Bob Crossing edit and it has over 500 notes!
> 
> THIS IS THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE



you are amazing

bob is viral because of you XD


----------



## DeMarzi (May 26, 2014)

purple888 said:


> you are amazing
> 
> bob is viral because of you XD



I would do anything to spread the good word of Lord Bob.


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

yesss 

:O
just checked the bob tumblr
anon has a dirty mind


----------



## Esper (May 26, 2014)

purple888 said:


> yesss
> 
> :O
> just checked the bob tumblr
> anon has a dirty mind


nooooo kidding lol didnt know how to respond to that ask, also now i'm getting kinda overwhelmed with amount of asks i'm getting out of nowhere, it's amazin' yo


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

YOU WON'T BELIEVE THIS

so i was talking to lord bob, and he decided to show me a letter (dunno if this is random or not but still)

Dear Bob,
Hello! I like the name Bob!

                            Best Wishes Rachel

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esper said:


> nooooo kidding lol didnt know how to respond to that ask, also now i'm getting kinda overwhelmed with amount of asks i'm getting out of nowhere, it's amazin' yo



its like a tumblr flower

before it was small

IT IS GROWING


----------



## poliwag0 (May 26, 2014)

Esper said:


> nooooo kidding lol didnt know how to respond to that ask, also now i'm getting kinda overwhelmed with amount of asks i'm getting out of nowhere, it's amazin' yo



I can help respond to some of the asks if you want. c:


----------



## purple888 (May 26, 2014)

anon hate ~ _it has come_


----------



## Esper (May 26, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I can help respond to some of the asks if you want. c:


oh no, its okay, i got them lol, i was just saying the amount was kinda shocking not getting all of the asks themselves
besides i dont think the other people can answer asks on tumblr for some reason. only whoever made the blog can answer them which is weird


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

Esper said:


> oh no, its okay, i got them lol, i was just saying the amount was kinda shocking not getting all of the asks themselves
> besides i dont think the other people can answer asks on tumblr for some reason. only whoever made the blog can answer them which is weird



that sucks


----------



## DeMarzi (May 27, 2014)

Esper said:


> oh no, its okay, i got them lol, i was just saying the amount was kinda shocking not getting all of the asks themselves
> besides i dont think the other people can answer asks on tumblr for some reason. only whoever made the blog can answer them which is weird



There's a way to fix it so all members of the blog can answer asks... I think you have to promote them to admin?


----------



## purple888 (May 27, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> There's a way to fix it so all members of the blog can answer asks... I think you have to promote them to admin?



we have 700 notes on bob crossing.... o0


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

I think the day when we get to 1000 should be a new bobliday


----------



## purple888 (May 27, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I think the day when we get to 1000 should be a new bobliday



definitely! we're currently at.....748


----------



## Esper (May 27, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> There's a way to fix it so all members of the blog can answer asks... I think you have to promote them to admin?



hmmm lemme try that thanks


Uxie said:


> I think the day when we get to 1000 should be a new bobliday


yeeeeeesssssssssss! such a joyous day it will be~


----------



## poliwag0 (May 27, 2014)

We should resurrect Bob when he gets 1000 notes!


----------



## Waluigi (May 27, 2014)

THIS THREAD, IT LIVES!

bobs at my house right now. hes just checkin out mah stoof


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

We shall name the bobliday, the Rise of Bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

Are we going to make the board of bob?

If so who is on it and what roles do they play?

I think it's a good idea as we need to discuss important issues


----------



## purple888 (May 27, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Are we going to make the board of bob?
> 
> If so who is on it and what roles do they play?
> 
> I think it's a good idea as we need to discuss important issues



i nominate myself for everything xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

purple888 said:


> i nominate myself for everything xD



Hahaha, I'm thinking you, me, bluebell, poliwag, Esper should be in the board currently maybe kenny McCormick and Demarzi


----------



## purple888 (May 27, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Hahaha, I'm thinking you, me, bluebell, poliwag, Esper should be in the board currently maybe kenny McCormick and Demarzi


i love it <3

Demarzi should be like our chief artist cause of Bob Crossing ^^


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

purple888 said:


> i love it <3
> 
> Demarzi should be like our chief artist cause of Bob Crossing ^^



Good idea! Obviously Esper is like the preacher and stuff


----------



## purple888 (May 27, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Good idea! Obviously Esper is like the preacher and stuff



For sure ^^

muahahaha i can be the founder


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

purple888 said:


> For sure ^^
> 
> muahahaha i can be the founder



Yeah, I can be the person in charge of the boblidays cuz I came up with that and I would also love to be the person that brings the topics to discuss to the board, can I be please?


----------



## purple888 (May 27, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Yeah, I can be the person in charge of the boblidays cuz I came up with that and I would also love to be the person that brings the topics to discuss to the board, can I be please?



Sure! ^^


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Sure! ^^



Whoo!

You got to put a list in the front page so everyone knows who is who. 

I think bluebell should be cofounder and maybe official meeting host, she was talking about making a meeting place earlier


----------



## purple888 (May 27, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Whoo!
> 
> You got to put a list in the front page so everyone knows who is who.
> 
> I think bluebell should be cofounder and maybe official meeting host, she was talking about making a meeting place earlier



Sure ^^
I will as soon as everyone comes on 

bluebell should be that and official town (kitten  )


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Sure ^^
> I will as soon as everyone comes on
> 
> bluebell should be that and official town (kitten  )



Now just poliwag, I'm not sure about poliwag, we should ask them


----------



## purple888 (May 27, 2014)

ok ^^

saw polliwog online xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

8888 views o0


----------



## DeMarzi (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> i love it <3
> 
> Demarzi should be like our chief artist cause of Bob Crossing ^^


omg yes

I can't draw to save my life but I sure can photoshop our lord and savior


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> omg yes
> 
> I can't draw to save my life but I sure can photoshop our lord and savior



and THAT is the only thing that matters


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> omg yes
> 
> I can't draw to save my life but I sure can photoshop our lord and savior



But you can photoshop very well. You were blessed with a gift


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 28, 2014)

*looks at Bob* 
     *STARTS SINGING*
           "DON'T STAND, DON'T STAND SO, DON'T STAND SO CLOSE TO ME!"
JK, I really love Bob, i had him in one of my towns.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> *looks at Bob*
> *STARTS SINGING*
> "DON'T STAND, DON'T STAND SO, DON'T STAND SO CLOSE TO ME!"
> JK, I really love Bob, i had him in one of my towns.



I was about to put a sad face then I saw the other message. Welcome to the church of a Bob!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

I can't think of anything, so I'll just be a normal member. 
we should have a meeting to discuss bob's resurrection soon


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I can't think of anything, so I'll just be a normal member.
> we should have a meeting to discuss bob's resurrection soon



Agreed. I'm gonna make a list of matter to discuss at the next meeting


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

where are we going to have the meeting? we have like 10 people so we can't all fit in one town.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

Well
We COULD have like an executive council of four people
(like me elliek esper and purple? idk?)
and then have a secondary council to discuss other matters and we could all convene over Skype and report our findings in a googledoc (we'd have like a recording person to write everything down?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'd be happy to be co-founder/meeting holder! 
I'll have loTS of time for meetings after finals next week!
We can maybe hold a meeting tonight? im plot resetting atm tho


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Oh by the way I am Elliek lol. I thought we could make a chat room somewhere to hold meeting so we can all join in


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Oh by the way I am Elliek lol. I thought we could make a chat room somewhere to hold meeting so we can all join in



I could make a big Skype group if everyone has that


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Oh and I have a few topics ready for the meeting! I'm pretty sure my role is called a secretary as organise the Boblender and meetings!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> I could make a big Skype group if everyone has that



I have Skype! I am up for that as long as it's text only though


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

of course it would only be text 
unless other ppl wanna make a call during wifi sessions but voice wouldn't b mandatory


----------



## Esper (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I could make a big Skype group if everyone has that


if this meeting thing's gonna include everyone in the whole bob thing then i cant do that because i dont have skype heheheh maybe i could make a quick account?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> of course it would only be text
> unless other ppl wanna make a call during wifi sessions but voice wouldn't b mandatory



I'm gonna make a list of the board members and roles now, I will PM it to purple later. I think secondary board members are a good idea but only people who rarely post but still want a say. If more people think Skype is a good idea then I will PM you myn


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

u can make a Skype account just for this if u wanna
or is "quick" some other website
im not awake anymore lol


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> u can make a Skype account just for this if u wanna
> or is "quick" some other website
> im not awake anymore lol



i can make a Skype for this if everyone wants to ^^


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

Okay purple can u put something in the title or first post about PM'ing me their skypes to be added to the group and I'll make one


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Okay purple can u put something in the title or first post about PM'ing me their skypes to be added to the group and I'll make one



sure


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Oh is Esper in charge of publicity?


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

got rid of hater tags <


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> got rid of hater tags <



yay


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

How many topics should we have per meeting? I'm thinking three?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

Yeah Three sounds good!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I might add a couple more of my friends to the bob group and see if they want to be in the Church of Bob


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

ah ok


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Yeah Three sounds good!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I might add a couple more of my friends to the bob group and see if they want to be in the Church of Bob



Ok, PM me with topic idea, I have four currently. Oh and bluebell can you PM me the list of topics I PMed you for the potential meeting before? I've forgotten them


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

you should put a link on the blog to here <3

feel free to take all and any art and videos

maybe make a bob video page?

I'm pretty sure someone here was making a bob fanfic


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Bob board members (Main)

Purple - Head of the board

Bluebell - Cofounder and Meeting Host

Uxie - Secretary (In charge of discussion topics and the Boblender)

DeMarzi - Official photoshopper

Poliwag - Normal Member

Esper - Head of Publicity

Is this right?


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Bob board members (Main)
> 
> Purple - Head of the board
> 
> ...



yup :3

just make bluebell official town
and ester founder of bob blog

we should have a nickname for bob thread 

looking for artists!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> yup :3
> 
> just make bluebell official town
> and ester founder of bob blog
> ...



Ok! Feavre is an artist who used to post a lot, we could ask her?


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Ok! Feavre is an artist who used to post a lot, we could ask her?



sure! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

woah! 90 pages!

let see if we can get it to a hundred by the end of may :O


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Bob board members (Main)

Purple - Head of the board

Bluebell - Cofounder, Official Town and Meeting Host

Uxie - Secretary (In charge of discussion topics and the Boblender)

DeMarzi - Official photoshopper

Poliwag - Normal Member

Esper - Head of Publicity and Founder of the Bob Blog

Done! Could you upload it to the first post so people know who is who?

- - - Post Merge - - -



purple888 said:


> sure!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Challenge accepted!


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

alright sure!

Bob is loving and loves you! Even if you don't have him, as long as you like him you can join!

causewe'renotlikepietrothread-wherebluebellwasshunned


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> alright sure!
> 
> Bob is loving and loves you! Even if you don't have him, as long as you like him you can join!
> 
> causewe'renotlikepietrothread-wherebluebellwasshunned



Ihe moved into my cycling town!! So I will have him soon!


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Ihe moved into my cycling town!! So I will have him soon!



awesome! ^^

as soon as i get whitney out, i'll plot or buy bob for giveaway :3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> awesome! ^^
> 
> as soon as i get whitney out, i'll plot or buy bob for giveaway :3



Awesome! I have a large suggestion, could we tidy up the main post? Like organise the fanart into one spolier, the member in another, the Boblender in another and other info each in it's relevant spoiler and change the text to purple and stuff. I think the bob thread is awesome as it is but it might make it more awesome.


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

ahem

i wish to be a member

i have supported bob since the beginning

i was treasurer and channeler remembar? i can speak to bob directly


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> ahem
> 
> i wish to be a member
> 
> ...



I did suggest you  I will add you now as treasurer and preacher, is that ok?


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I did suggest you  I will add you now as treasurer and preacher, is that ok?



sign me up


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> sign me up



On it

- - - Post Merge - - -

The updated version: Bob board members (Main)

Purple - Head of the board

Bluebell - Cofounder, Official Town and Meeting Host

Uxie - Secretary (In charge of discussion topics and the Boblender)

DeMarzi - Official photoshopper

Poliwag - Normal Member

Esper - Head of Publicity and Founder of the Bob Blog

Kenny Mcormick - Treasurer and Preacher


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Ok guys.

Shrek (yes, the ogrelord) has contacted me over steam to ask something:
He believes that octaligion is a threat to bob and wishes to team up with us
to take down octavian
He wishes to hear your opinions


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

alright 

i have no idea how to do spoilers though ... :'(

and welcome kenny!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Ok guys.
> 
> Shrek (yes, the ogrelord) has contacted me over steam to ask something:
> He believes that octaligion is a threat to bob and wishes to team up with us
> ...



I will add this to the second meeting, is that ok bob?


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Ok guys.
> 
> Shrek (yes, the ogrelord) has contacted me over steam to ask something:
> He believes that octaligion is a threat to bob and wishes to team up with us
> ...




although i have trouble trusting shrek....

how will we take down octaligion?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> alright
> 
> i have no idea how to do spoilers though ... :'(
> 
> and welcome kenny!





Spoiler: info



randomness[/spoiler ] but there needs to be no space between spoiler and /


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I will add this to the second meeting, is that ok bob?



Go ahead. 

I suggest pushing forward the matter on missing cookies. Bobs cookie eating has gone down 43%, due to missing cookies

Analysis shows that there is a 65.7% chance of filbert having eaten these cookies. Analysis shows cookies on his fur.

we need to fix this

- - - Post Merge - - -



purple888 said:


> although i have trouble trusting shrek....
> 
> how will we take down octaligion?



plans to do a sneak attack
bob and shrek cannot enter the octaligion sheild, as it burns them. Once disabled, bob and shrek can fuse together to form shrobb, who can kill octavian (an immortal can kill another immortal).


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Go ahead.
> 
> I suggest pushing forward the matter on missing cookies. Bobs cookie eating has gone down 43%, due to missing cookies
> 
> ...



There are a few other topics we need to discuss first, I added this too!


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Go ahead.
> 
> I suggest pushing forward the matter on missing cookies. Bobs cookie eating has gone down 43%, due to missing cookies
> 
> ...



this is bad

everyone knows bob needs cookies


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

octaligion wasn't even serious lol
that threads been dead for like a month


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> octaligion wasn't even serious lol
> that threads been dead for like a month



hes been plotting
thats why

all the members are thinking if killing bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> octaligion wasn't even serious lol
> that threads been dead for like a month



Yeah, I think this is the kind of thing we talk about in the meeting


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

ahhh nobody has talked about bob for 5 minutes

I CANT TAKE IT


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ahhh nobody has talked about bob for 5 minutes
> 
> I CANT TAKE IT



bob is awesome and cool


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

When do we hold the meeting, I have 4 topics ready. They are serious ones though so be serious


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

Can we do it like 8:30 est?
that's around when i'll be home and able to wifi.


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> When do we hold the meeting, I have 4 topics ready. They are serious ones though so be serious



tomorrow, mabye we can make a chat in the irc for the metting?

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> Can we do it like 8:30 est?
> that's around when i'll be home and able to wifi.



im not free then


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

The irc dosent work for me sorry


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

bob crossing has 850 notes..... o0


1000 HERE WE COME


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> bob crossing has 850 notes..... o0
> 
> 
> 1000 HERE WE COME



Whoop whoop


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> The irc dosent work for me sorry




we need to all list times we are available. 
anywhere between 4 pm gmt and 1am gmt


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> we need to all list times we are available.
> anywhere between 4 pm gmt and 1am gmt



Same for me  but I can stay up later


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

i'm honestly fine with any time =]

ADD TAGS EVERYONE XD


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> i'm honestly fine with any time =]
> 
> ADD TAGS EVERYONE XD



I added tag! You forgot to take out the bob is spam one


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

*ALERT FROM BOB*

Bob is under attack from octaligon members! Bob cannot die, as he has no more lives. If he dies, its over.

Deploy the bob defence force!

I will open up plan Zeta. Something i didnt want to do, but might need to be done.


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> *ALERT FROM BOB*
> 
> Bob is under attack from octaligon members! Bob cannot die, as he has no more lives. If he dies, its over.
> 
> ...



dun dun DUN

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> I added tag! You forgot to take out the bob is spam one



ah ok thanks :3

took it out


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> *ALERT FROM BOB*
> 
> Bob is under attack from octaligon members! Bob cannot die, as he has no more lives. If he dies, its over.
> 
> ...



Nooooooo, wait what is plan Zeta, who is the defence force. We are so unprepared...


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Plan zeta folder. Read with caution. Only read if you are a higher up.



Spoiler: PLAN ZETA



Plan zeta is a backup plan made for a situation in which bob would die.

Engineers have been working on the offchance bob could be killed by another immortal. Plan zeta would physically trun bob into the center of the bob mainframe, an area where bob data is kept. Bob would be a robot, however and zeta isnt guaranteed to work. If bob dies, plan zeta is the only option



Shrek religion have been sent to assist the bob army.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Plan zeta folder. Read with caution. Only read if you are a higher up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So intense, but personally I want no part with the shrek religion, shall we vote?


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> So intense, but personally I want no part with the shrek religion, shall we vote?


We shall.

The engineers are currently manufacturing the central bob mainframe.

Bob will still be able to eat cookies. Plus, hell be awesome like a robot


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> We shall.
> 
> The engineers are currently manufacturing the central bob mainframe.
> 
> Bob will still be able to eat cookies. Plus, hell be awesome like a robot



Hopefully it won't come to that, I think we should reason with bobs attacker, stopping possible future attacks altogether


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

Why did you delete the bob is spam tag? Bob _is_ spam...


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Hopefully it won't come to that, I think we should reason with bobs attacker, stopping possible future attacks altogether



Diplomacy has always been my favourite method of prevention.

You know, i do have an old aqquaintance who was a diplomat... i could request his help...

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> Why did you delete the bob is spam tag? Bob _is_ spam...
> View attachment 48112



now with 100% more sodium bobide


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Diplomacy has always been my favourite method of prevention.
> 
> You know, i do have an old aqquaintance who was a diplomat... i could request his help...
> 
> ...



Who will reason with the attackers?


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

ohh I'm sorry :'(

lol bob IS  spam


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Who will reason with the attackers?



he lives in a different galaxy, hes an alien of sorts. We met one time in a dimentional accident, and he always said i could request him. Aliens are good diplomats


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> he lives in a different galaxy, hes an alien of sorts. We met one time in a dimentional accident, and he always said i could request him. Aliens are good diplomats



OMFG is it the Doctor? Can the doctor save us? Oh my bob


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> OMFG is it the Doctor? Can the doctor save us? Oh my bob



wasnt talking about the doctor, but i know him as well

only the 7th one though

Also, the bob army has fought, and are neck and neck. We need to start diplomacy asap or bob is gonna die


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> wasnt talking about the doctor, but i know him as well
> 
> only the 7th one though
> 
> Also, the bob army has fought, and are neck and neck. We need to start diplomacy asap or bob is gonna die



I've met Matt smith! I want to meet 9 though. Anyways unleash the power of words apon the attackers!


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Octaligon refuse to agree.

We have tried to deal with them, but they want to fight.

At least we have a new army on our side.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Plan zeta folder. Read with caution. Only read if you are a higher up.



Aww I can't read it because I'm only a normal member. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

waaaaaaait how can Bob die if he's not alive yet?


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Aww I can't read it because I'm only a normal member.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> waaaaaaait how can Bob die if he's not alive yet?



Bob is technically invincible, unless he is killed by another immortal (such as octavian)


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

butbutbut he's currently dead??


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Aww I can't read it because I'm only a normal member.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> waaaaaaait how can Bob die if he's not alive yet?



you've been promoted xD

go go read it now


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> butbutbut he's currently dead??



bob revived earlier remember?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> bob revived earlier remember?



We are yet to revive him


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Bob army is waring fast. I have got te engineers to hook up the statis machine.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> We are yet to revive him



immortals have ghost powers

bobs in tier bob always anyway


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Aww I can't read it because I'm only a normal member.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> waaaaaaait how can Bob die if he's not alive yet?



You are still a high up member you just don't have a job, everyone respects you have some authority here


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

BOB NEEDS A ORANGE.
I WILL FIND HIM AN ORANGE.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Bob army is waring fast. I have got te engineers to hook up the statis machine.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I will fight! I will use the light bob gave to me and fight! Plus I'm a national level fencer so octavians army is going down

- - - Post Merge - - -



purple888 said:


> BOB NEEDS A ORANGE.
> I WILL FIND HIM AN ORANGE.



Orange!


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

uxie is the last membernof the army

Fight uxie. Bob needs you.


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

NOTHING rhymes with orange

except bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> uxie is the last membernof the army
> 
> Fight uxie. Bob needs you.



Everyone can join in! We will win this!


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

I will go out and fight. I shall use my mage powers to kill lots of people.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> I will go out and fight. I shall use my mage powers to kill lots of people.



Yes! They are falling down now!


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Yes! They are falling down now!



They cut off my leg! Get a medic ASAP! It stings!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Only bob and Octavian remain now! Come on bob!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

oops! i get it now! sorry guys D: i didn't realize you were all pretending bob was dead to deceive octoligan.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> oops! i get it now! sorry guys D: i didn't realize you were all pretending bob was dead to deceive octoligan.



Shhhh


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

I missed a lot of the bob thread
whats going on


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

I heal you kenny!


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

No one can see! The flash bob and octagian have created is too bright!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

Yay! Bob just killed 1,000,000 Octagians with his awesomeness! Go Bob!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Bob has


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Bob has won! e but he is fading fast! Get cookies now!!!!


Signs show he is fading fast. Octavians ink has poisoned him. put him in the statis chamber!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> oops! i get it now! sorry guys D: i didn't realize you were all pretending bob was dead to deceive octoligan.



I mean alive. Actually, I don't know what I mean.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Bob has won! But he needs cookies quickly!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Get cookies!!!!!!!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

I don't have any cookies, but I have some marshmallows and cake.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> I missed a lot of the bob thread
> whats going on



Basically we set up the board, started a bob calendar and just won a fight with the octagolians


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

i have oranges!


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Bob is eating the last of his cookies before we put him in statis. We need to find an anti ink.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I don't have any cookies, but I have some marshmallows and cake.



It will do! Does anyone have oranges!


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

welcome jupiter 

want to join the official board? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> It will do! Does anyone have oranges!



i have oranges!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> It will do! Does anyone have oranges!



I have Tangy, but you can't eat her. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait do you mean in the game? My native fruit is the orange (I also have Tangy. yum)


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Bob is eating the last of his cookies before we put him in statis. We need to find an anti ink.


We can't operate plan zeta, we can't

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will add Jupiter to the board! Since I seem to be handling all this stuff. If Jupiter wants to join


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Bob is in statis. He will not be harmed any more. We can now create an anti ink. ive set the engineers on it.


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

lets do something special for our 100th page <:3


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> We can't operate plan zeta, we can't
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I will add Jupiter to the board! Since I seem to be handling all this stuff. If Jupiter wants to join



We can try for an anti ink. it will be difficult. If we fail that, zeta is the last option


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> lets do something special for our 100th page <:3



Bob victory parade?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> We can try for an anti ink. it will be difficult. If we fail that, zeta is the last option



Do it


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Bob victory parade?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Anti ink research begins. We have no idea, however what is in the ink.


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

OK NOBODY POST NOW

UNTIL WE FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO FOR OUR 1000TH POST xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

100th page oops

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok you can post but no war.

any ideas? lets make it a bobliday

maybe bob is love bob is life?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> OK NOBODY POST NOW
> 
> UNTIL WE FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO FOR OUR 1000TH POST xD
> 
> ...



I think you should do it, you create the thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's a bobliday now


----------



## Waluigi (May 28, 2014)

I am going to sleep now. Medics gonna sew my new leg on tomorrow. I wont be celebratin thr bob parade, sadly.


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

ahh kk

I know what to do <

heh

make sure you don't post on the 100th page everyone!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> I am going to sleep now. Medics gonna sew my new leg on tomorrow. I wont be celebratin thr bob parade, sadly.



aww you sure?

we're about to do it actually 

- - - Post Merge - - -

need 4 MORE POSTS


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

BOB IS LOVE BOB IS LIFE


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

no not 4 oops

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jupiter said:


> BOB IS LOVE BOB IS LIFE



yayy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

one more 

- - - Post Merge - - -

tension

- - - Post Merge - - -

only ONE more post 

kenny post

just chose kenny lol


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

oawtjaa


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

BOB IS LOVE BOB IS LIFE

THIS IS AMAZING

WE'VE GONE SO FAR

WE ARE THE BEST VILLAGER LOVE THREAD EVER!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> BOB IS LOVE BOB IS LIFE
> 
> THIS IS AMAZING
> 
> ...


No you didn't! BOB IS LOVE BOB IS LIFE. HAPPY BOB PARADE DAY EVERYONE. THERE IS CURRENTLY TOO MUCH AWESOME


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

and THAT was the 100th page post

we've gone so far!

- - - Post Merge - - -

BOB PARADE

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM CRYING


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Can I be 1000th poster? Is that too much to ask?

- - - Post Merge - - -

BOB PARADE!!!


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Can I be 1000th poster? Is that too much to ask?




sure ^^

i'm thinking we can make it a bob race
free for all xD
i won't compete though


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> sure ^^
> 
> i'm thinking we can make it a bob race
> free for all xD
> i won't compete though



Ok!


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

let the bob race....BEGIN


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

Hopefully we can get 1000 tumblr notes too!


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

i hope we will! xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

BOB IS LOVE BOB IS LIFE


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

1000TH PSOT

- - - Post Merge - - -

or not


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Hopefully we can get 1000 tumblr notes too!



That be awesome


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

BOB BOB BOB BOB BOB

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait who won? :?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Omg I did it! I'm so happy right now! I love you lord bob so much, I'm crying now. Bob you truly are love and you truly are life


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

<33

parades are fun


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Yeah! I'm gonna make a more informative Boblender with Infomation about all the dates in it currently to celebrate


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

When are we going to have the meeting?


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

yay!

parade is about to be over

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> When are we going to have the meeting?



idk tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

have a very bob day everyone <3

assume the war will resume when kenny wakes up? lol


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> yay!
> 
> parade is about to be over
> 
> ...



Yeah! The meeting will be soon!

I have completed January and February's dates! This could take sometime


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Yeah! The meeting will be soon!
> 
> I have completed January and February's dates! This could take sometime



good luck! ^^


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> good luck! ^^



When it is done I will post it on tumblr and in here in a spoiler so you can add it to the main post


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

what happened
im gonna b home soon so i'll start the meeting then


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> what happened
> im gonna b home soon so i'll start the meeting then



Ok! Basically we had the Bob parade. I can't believe you missed it though 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and there was a war


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

There was a fake war, but it was so realistic that every Octaligon died.

I'm going to make a skype account now


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Cool, well Im about half way through the Boblender, I've tried to include members of the board but if you don't included it's because I've never seen you be involved in events such as the previous one. I was thinking about including lessons we can learn from bob and how to celebrate a bobliday? 

Guys I literally earned like 80 TBT bells from tonight alone lol


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

lolwut
i got a buncha hand me down bras so bow i have thirty barely used bras what do i do with them all
bob help me


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> lolwut
> i got a buncha hand me down bras so bow i have thirty barely used bras what do i do with them all
> bob help me



I think you can donate them to a breast cancer charity so they can do research or something? I think that's a thing. It is in England I think


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

Half of these dont fit me so im giving the ones that dont fit to the yard sale for our marhingg band so we can go to Tampa and play in the Outback Bowl 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*marching band

- - - Post Merge - - -

we have so much fundraising to do lol


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

I made a skype. it's poliwag0


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Half of these dont fit me so im giving the ones that dont fit to the yard sale for our marhingg band so we can go to Tampa and play in the Outback Bowl
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *marching band



Cool! I think I'm going to Tampa, it's in Florida right?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 28, 2014)

This is probably the wrong time to ask but can I join this group?
Bob was in my vary first animal crossing town so I love him alot


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> This is probably the wrong time to ask but can I join this group?
> Bob was in my vary first animal crossing town so I love him alot



Of course!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Of course!



Yay! Thank you so much ^_^


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Yay! Thank you so much ^_^



I'm glad you can join us. I hope you understand you won't be accepted to the board quite yet but who knows what time will tell


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> This is probably the wrong time to ask but can I join this group?
> Bob was in my vary first animal crossing town so I love him alot



Welcome! ^__^

we should have a bob parade at every 1100 posts

80 left <


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Welcome! ^__^
> 
> we should have a bob parade at every 1100 posts
> 
> 80 left <



Yeah! But we are not having a bobliday every time lol


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Yeah! But we are not having a bobliday every time lol



yeah lol ^^


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> yeah lol ^^



One is enough for now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ive 9 more day to right about!


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> One is enough for now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ive 9 more day to right about!



awesome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

notice: anyone can join! just say why 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and put a tag


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

lol only uxie has sent me their skype
we need to have the meeting yo


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> lol only uxie has sent me their skype
> we need to have the meeting yo



oh no didn't make a Skype yet ;; 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok whoever put cookies and oranges as a tag ily


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I'm glad you can join us. I hope you understand you won't be accepted to the board quite yet but who knows what time will tell



i think everyone should automatically be accepted into the board to follow bob's equality principle (or something)

and my skype is poliwag0


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> i think everyone should automatically be accepted into the board to follow bob's equality principle (or something)
> 
> and my skype is poliwag0



second this <3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> oh no didn't make a Skype yet ;;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ok whoever put cookies and oranges as a tag ily



It was me!!!


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Uxie said:


> It was me!!!



ohhh i love you

here have an orange cookie


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> second this <3



I think they are accepted for sure but not the higher up board or whatever we call it, that's what I meant

- - - Post Merge - - -



purple888 said:


> ohhh i love you
> 
> here have an orange cookie



Yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I has cookie now, I give it to bob


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

cookies are good


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Bob approves


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

A lot of people are online, so want to skype now?


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

When should we start the second Bob Parade?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> A lot of people are online, so want to skype now?



It would be good, it's two am now


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> A lot of people are online, so want to skype now?



i can make one now


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> When should we start the second Bob Parade?



2000posts?


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

what about a mini one for every 100 posts?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> what about a mini one for every 100 posts?



Sounds good!


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

sure! lets start it at the 8th page this time


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

purple888 said:


> sure! lets start it at the 8th page this time



Yeah, we can elect the person to say the post at meetings too

- - - Post Merge - - -

I added you on Skype poliwag, can I call you poli?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

purple whats ur skype so i can add u n poliwag n start


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> purple whats ur skype so i can add u n poliwag n start



ahhh making a Skype now B(


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Are we ready yet? This is exciting


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

I DID IT

WOW THAT WAS HARD

purpl8e

dont ask


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

yay!! it's going to be a text chat, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Who's going to start the chat?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> yay!! it's going to be a text chat, right?



Yeah

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> yay!! it's going to be a text chat, right?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Who's going to start the chat?



Bluebell


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

what happened to the curly appreciation thread


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> what happened to the curly appreciation thread



curly joined tier bob and then the thread died


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

oops i just revived it


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

I think everyone is ready for the meeting now!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

adding purple and starting meeting


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> adding purple and starting meeting



Whoo! I have my topics ready!


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

i was like here in the beginning for bob 
How am I not a member? .-.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> i was like here in the beginning for bob
> How am I not a member? .-.



You are we are holding a meeting in Skype. You can join if you want


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

Is it voice chat?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Is it voice chat?



Just text


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

Ok I pmed her c:


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

anyone else who wants to get in on the Skype convo pm me


----------



## BluebellLight (May 29, 2014)

Sorry I fell asleep during the meeting last night!


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

bob mini parade starts soon 

maybe when everyone is online


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 29, 2014)

purple888 said:


> bob mini parade starts soon
> 
> maybe when everyone is online


 
What is the Bob mini parade?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 29, 2014)

I still don't know what a bob parade is


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

dont worry our father will guide you doing the bob parade children


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

a bob parade happens every 500 or 1000 posts; like a parade, but bob 

a bob mini parade happens every 100 posts 
would like to have 5 people, then start it.

the parade/ race is won by whoever posts the 100th/500/1000 post

like first poster on page 110 wins :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

or we could start it now 

opinions?


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

sounds cool


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

ok see 5 members

whoever wins gets their name with the title for the rest of the day! (suckish prize i know lol) any ideas for prizes?

GET READY MY LITTLE BOBLINGS


just post stuff hehe, even random letters will work 


only 18 posts left 

- - - Post Merge - - -

BOB PARADE STARTS NOW!

(waves flag)


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

*runs 4 bob*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*trips* -


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

i'll beat you to bob

xrunningx


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

*gets back up*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*pushes purple in a fountain and she cries*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*bob levitates her up and wipes away her tears*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*bob is love she says
bob is life*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*she flies and catches up with me*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*intense stare begins*


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

this is scary

- - - Post Merge - - -

4 bob

how dare you push me in a fountain


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

*her legs quiver in fear* 
* a smirk appears on my face*


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

ahhh lurkers i see you

post
for bob

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jupiter said:


> *her legs quiver in fear*
> * a smirk appears on my face*



nooooooo!!

i trip you

you fall

i run

hehe


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

Continue the bob parade


----------



## vintage-rabbit (May 29, 2014)

runs with arms out for bob


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

it shall be continued!


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

*purple gets hit by a meteor!*


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

vintage-rabbit said:


> runs with arms out for bob



i will beat you to it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jupiter said:


> *purple gets hit by a meteor!*



whaaaatttt

how could you?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

imma go cry :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -

AFTER BEATING BOB parade

- - - Post Merge - - -

6 more posts until bob parade winner is crowned


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

purple you cant post you're in the hospital


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> purple you cant post you're in the hospital



i just got out


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

*sees the finish line*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*runs super fast*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*touches the finish line*

- - - Post Merge - - -

hahahah wow jupiter congrats

- - - Post Merge - - -

jupiter is the winnnerrrrrr

- - - Post Merge - - -

*purple cries*


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

nooooo

you didn't win yet hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

yayyy i won

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think

- - - Post Merge - - -

i won! xD


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

shhh


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

noo


i will not shhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh poop now i cant win


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

gg i win


----------



## purple888 (May 29, 2014)

nooo

thats what happens when i go downstairs

congrats jupiter 

- - - Post Merge - - -

what do you want on the title next to Bob Appreiciation Thread?


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

The one thats there now


----------



## purple888 (May 30, 2014)

congrats to jupiter ^^


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

congrats to me


----------



## purple888 (May 30, 2014)

congrats to you ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

alright should we go back to the bob/shrek war?


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

ok


----------



## Uffe (May 30, 2014)

This should be Bob's song. He's a Cat Man.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

Good job Jupiter


----------



## Syndra (May 30, 2014)

purple888 said:


> *alright should we go back to the bob/shrek war?*



okay so i forget to check this thread for a few days and tHIS IS WHAT I COME BACK TO
HE LP ME I'M TORN


----------



## Straw hat (May 30, 2014)

"Jupiter"? Bob now is on galaxy level !?


----------



## purple888 (May 30, 2014)

p i p e r said:


> okay so i forget to check this thread for a few days and tHIS IS WHAT I COME BACK TO
> HE LP ME I'M TORN



yup 

that was crazy


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

Guys what happens on King Bob day, Bobween and st bob day? Those are the only ones left to write about


----------



## Esper (May 30, 2014)

forgot to check the thread for a while wut
so are we writing about the bob holidays judging from uxie's post or
also THE SIX LIFE DAY IS COMING SOON YASSSSSSSSS


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

Esper said:


> forgot to check the thread for a while wut
> so are we writing about the bob holidays judging from uxie's post or
> also THE SIX LIFE DAY IS COMING SOON YASSSSSSSSS



Yeah! I just need to write the history behind those dates but I can't think of anything


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

Bobween
free candy!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Bobween
> free candy!



You have made me think of saying we should eat oranges on Bobween but di you have any ideas if the history of the bobliday?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Uxie said:


> You have made me think of saying we should eat oranges on Bobween but di you have any ideas if the history of the bobliday?



nOOOOOO NOT PRINCESS TANGY


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

Uxie said:


> You have made me think of saying we should eat oranges on Bobween but di you have any ideas if the history of the bobliday?


hmmm 

no clue


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> nOOOOOO NOT PRINCESS TANGY



I thought tangy was bobs stalker lol, we just eat oranges cuz bob loves them


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I thought tangy was bobs stalker lol, we just eat oranges cuz bob loves them



or that.

*nOOOOOO NOT STALKER TANGY

how about we eat cake and marshmallows?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I thought tangy was bobs stalker lol, we just eat oranges cuz bob loves them



well i totally ship Lord Bob and Princess Tangy


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> or that.
> 
> *nOOOOOO NOT STALKER TANGY
> 
> how about we eat cake and marshmallows?



We do that on Bobgiving already  but guys how did Bobween start?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crazy-Gamer said:


> well i totally ship Lord Bob and Princess Tangy



Nooooooooo what about the Bobwife!!!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> well i totally ship Lord Bob and Princess Tangy



Bob is married to Lolly though.

hey I just noticed that they're both (kind of) foods. makes sense, because bob loves food


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Bob is married to Lolly though.
> 
> hey I just noticed that they're both (kind of) foods. makes sense, because bob loves food



Yeah he does


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

Uxie said:


> We do that on Bobgiving already  but guys how did Bobween start?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i think our Lord Bob can have more than one wife 
jk


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Do you guys want to stop hating high tiered villagers?  I think we should.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Yeah he does



a lot
i mean how is he not fat?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> a lot
> i mean how is he not fat?



because he's bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Do you guys want to stop hating high tiered villagers?  I think we should.



I say we make the evil ones tier. So I agree


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> because he's bob



fair point fair point


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Yay! So are we all going to choose 1/2 villagers per tier to join Tier Bob?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

Marshal, merengue, Octavian, Marina, Zucker should all be there IMO because of our recent war


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I say we make the evil ones tier. So I agree



but what animal wound dare cross Lord Bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Yay! So are we all going to choose 1/2 villagers per tier to join Tier Bob?



I will make a list if all the people i think are true boblievers should have say in that then post it here then we can change it and stuff


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

I like Marina.  What Octavian did was terrible, but we shouldn't punish his followers for it.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I like Marina.  What Octavian did was terrible, but we shouldn't punish his followers for it.



Ok, well Zucker is a dreamie and he is food so I think he's of the hook too


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Marshal, merengue, Octavian, Marina, Zucker should all be there IMO because of our recent war



wait..WAR!!!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Yay!! I think people should be able to suggest villagers, but only if they post ~500 words about why they should be allowed in Tier Bob. We should put this in the title, OP and tumblr.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Yay!! I think people should be able to suggest villagers, but only if they post ~500 words about why they should be allowed in Tier Bob. We should put this in the title, OP and tumblr.



Hmm maybe 300 words and let's have a maximum of 15 villagers in Tier Bob and one villager per person

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and priority to those on the board, gamer you are on the board


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Hmm maybe 300 words and let's have a maximum of 15 villagers in Tier Bob and one villager per person
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and priority to those on the board, gamer you are on the board


i don't know what that means but yay!


----------



## Swiftstream (May 30, 2014)

I'm not sure if any of you saw this... but:


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

Oh and guys I'm adding a how to celebrate this bobliday to the Boblender!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> I'm not sure if any of you saw this... but:



We saw, the our lord bob is our tumblr


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Oh and guys I'm adding a how to celebrate this bobliday to the Boblender!


can i ask what the Boblender is?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> can i ask what the Boblender is?



It's the calendar of bob. I made the orginal (with some help) but now I'm going into to detail a about the dates on it


----------



## Rodeo (May 30, 2014)

I got Bob back today.
It is a glorious day, brethren.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

I think any number of villagers should be allowed in tier bob as long as someone submits an adequate reason.
And yeah 300 words is fine. We should put this in the OP/tumblr


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> I got Bob back today.
> It is a glorious day, brethren.



Good for you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> I think any number of villagers should be allowed in tier bob as long as someone submits an adequate reason.
> And yeah 300 words is fine. We should put this in the OP/tumblr



But the tier will get very cluttered, having a limited amount is better imo


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

But Tier Bob is for all Bob's followers and Bob loves all his followers equally.


----------



## Uffe (May 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I'm not sure if any of you saw this... but:



Bob, Boba, Boban, Bobby, Bobert, Bobette, Bobina, and Bobek. That's their names.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> But Tier Bob is for all Bob's followers and Bob loves all his followers equally.



I know but the tier is for extra special ones that have helped bob in his journey such as Lolly


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Uffe said:


> Bob, Boba, Boban, Bobby, Bobert, Bobette, Bobina, and Bobek. That's their names.



Or they can all be named Bob! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> I know but the tier is for extra special ones that have helped bob in his journey such as Lolly



But the ressurection prophecy said that Bob shares Tier Bob with all his friends/followers instead of hoarding it D:
Does anyone else have an opinion on this?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Or they can all be named Bob!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hmmm ok let's have unlimited but the board must decide based on the requesters post


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Hmmm ok let's have unlimited but the board must decide based on the requesters post



yay!!

Is there a villager you think deserves to be in Tier Bob? Well, now they can! Simply post/PM/askbox/submit us a few paragraphs on why they should be allowed into Tier Bob. Entries should be *300 words or more* so their awesomeness can be fully expressed. This is open to villager in *all tiers* and of *all species* except those who are in Tier Evil. There is *unlimited space*, so you can submit as many villagers as you want! (note: the board will decide whether or not to accept the villager)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll put this on the tumblr is nobody minds


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

I have now finished the how to celebrate each bobliday part of the Boblender


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> yay!!
> 
> Is there a villager you think deserves to be in Tier Bob? Well, now they can! Simply post/PM/askbox/submit us a few paragraphs on why they should be allowed into Tier Bob. Entries should be *300 words or more* so their awesomeness can be fully expressed. This is open to villager in *all tiers* and of *all species* except those who are in Tier Evil. There is *unlimited space*, so you can submit as many villagers as you want! (note: the board will decide whether or not to accept the villager)
> 
> ...


 wait whos on tier evil?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> wait whos on tier evil?



Merengue, Marshal, Octavian and Pietro.

does anyone mind if I post the thing on the bob tumblr?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Merengue, Marshal, Octavian and Pietro.
> 
> does anyone mind if I post the thing on the bob tumblr?



Go for it but maybe there should be a limit of one villager per person?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys I am still needing help for the Boblender! OmbBoblender is in autocorrect now


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Merengue, Marshal, Octavian and Pietro.
> 
> does anyone mind if I post the thing on the bob tumblr?



ok Marshal i get 
but why eveyone elses i quite a fan of Pietro


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> ok Marshal i get
> but why eveyone elses i quite a fan of Pietro



- we had a fake war with Octavian a few days ago. they tried to kill bob even though he's temporarily dead. :c but we won!
- marshal was the super evil guy when he was at the top of the popularity list. but it was later revealed that he's only a puppet of merengue! gasp!
- see above for merengue
- the pietro fan club hates us for no reason


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> - we had a fake war with Octavian a few days ago. they tried to kill bob even though he's temporarily dead. :c but we won!
> - marshal was the super evil guy when he was at the top of the popularity list. but it was later revealed that he's only a puppet of merengue! gasp!
> - see above for merengue
> - the pietro fan club hates us for no reason


aw the why  do they not like us 
well i guess is not Pietros fault just his followers
OH and i think i just found out what Lord Bob fav food is


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 30, 2014)

Bob is love.
Bob is life.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

Bob is so cute in that picture. <3
(and all the other pictures of him <3)

i found a bob raffle in the villager trading plaza here!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 30, 2014)

"all you need is bob 
all you need is bob
all you need is bob, bob,
bob is all you need"
~ john lennon, probably

(im sorry I had to do it I love the beatles too much)


----------



## poliwag0 (May 30, 2014)

gUYS I'M GETTING BOB!


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> But Tier Bob is for all Bob's followers and Bob loves all his followers equally.



Can Merry be in Tier Bob? She is a big follower of Bob!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> gUYS I'M GETTING BOB!



Lord bob has bless you
you better take good care of him


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

Uffe said:


> This should be Bob's song. He's a Cat Man.



I don't have sound and watching that music video is so weird


----------



## purple888 (May 31, 2014)

im so glad tier evil isn't just high tier villagers


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 31, 2014)

purple888 said:


> im so glad tier evil isn't just high tier villagers



yay Purple is online


----------



## purple888 (May 31, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> yay Purple is online



hey 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oooh 600th post :3


----------



## nekosync (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 31, 2014)

i think i found someone new to add to tier evil


----------



## Waluigi (May 31, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> i think i found someone new to add to tier evil
> View attachment 48466



limberg shall die in the acidy pits of marshell for this


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> i think i found someone new to add to tier evil
> View attachment 48466



Omg yes! But why is he referring to bob as a girl


----------



## purple888 (May 31, 2014)

oh my....

limberg HOW COULD YOU??


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

I'm adding Limberg to Tier Evil.


----------



## purple888 (May 31, 2014)

where's the list of tier bob and tier evil? :?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

Tier Bob:
Bob
Lolly
Merry
Tom
Curly

Tier Evil:
Merengue
Marshal
Octavian
Limberg
Pietro


----------



## purple888 (May 31, 2014)

yay merry's on it ^^


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

Rosie x Moe 5 lyfe
blue cat ship


----------



## purple888 (May 31, 2014)

i ship merry x punchy

merry is lolly's student, bob is punchy's mentor


----------



## Glaceon2000 (May 31, 2014)

I saw Bob today in the city when I was playing City Folk! I thought "I have to post this on the Bob thread"! I've never seen him in game before, he's cute .


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 31, 2014)

purple888 said:


> i ship merry x punchy
> 
> merry is lolly's student, bob is punchy's mentor


well i guess i just be sitting over in that corner
still shipping Bob x Tangy


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

Guys I has completed king bob day now! I just need help for Bobween and st bob day. Please don't go of topic this time either. Here is the king bob day paragraph so you know the kind if thing I'm looking for. I have included us in some of them and the final bobliday will be soon. I would like to include bluebell into this one of these though.

On this day Bob became something that merengue and marshal could never be, Bob became a friend. He became a friend to his followers, he helped them as much as they helped him. He supported them as they had supported him. One follower realised this before the others, this follower was called poliwag. Poliwag spread the message and as a gift Bob moved to Poliwag's town. 

I'm pretty sure bob moved to Poliwag's town


----------



## Straw hat (May 31, 2014)

*Bob and Tangy seems like toast and raspberry jelly... Delicious.*

Also, what do you need an artist for?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> *Bob and Tangy seems like toast and raspberry jelly... Delicious.*
> 
> Also, what do you need an artist for?



Well for fan arts but I was thinking I could make QR code art as I already made a couple


----------



## Straw hat (May 31, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Well for fan arts but I was thinking I could make QR code art as I already made a couple



Oh! Well, if you still need them, I bet I could do some Bob and Tangy fanarts, since I'm at the mood lmao
animal crossing mood, that's a rare thing. bob is still cool.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> Oh! Well, if you still need them, I bet I could do some Bob and Tangy fanarts, since I'm at the mood lmao
> animal crossing mood, that's a rare thing. bob is still cool.



We always welcome fan arts so please make some! I'm glad you think bob is cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys can you please help me with the Boblender


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

I ship Bob with Tangy because Bob loves oranges! <3
Also Bob is going to place his plot today, which means he's going to move in tomorrow. Tomorrow is the Sixth Life Day. *suspicious music* (also I'm pretty sure I was 6th to join the bob board)



> On this day Bob became something that merengue and marshal could never be, Bob became a friend. He became a friend to his followers, he helped them as much as they helped him. He supported them as they had supported him. One follower realised this before the others, this follower was called poliwag. Poliwag spread the message and as a gift Bob moved to Poliwag's town.


*cries* this is the most beautiful thing I've read in my life!

Bobween could be about Lolly, because her name sounds like lollipop. So St. Bob day could be the day Bluebell told everyone about Bob's Bob-ness?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I ship Bob with Tangy because Bob loves oranges! <3
> Also Bob is going to place his plot today, which means he's going to move in tomorrow. Tomorrow is the Sixth Life Day. *suspicious music* (also I'm pretty sure I was 6th to join the bob board)
> 
> 
> ...



Good idea, I'm glad you liked it  it's like the best one. Would it be too selfish to include myself in two Boblidays aka the bob parade because I was the 1000th post and the bob Memorial Day because both me and Kenny played quite big parts in the war?


----------



## Swiftstream (May 31, 2014)

Bob brought a rainbow to my town today


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Bob brought a rainbow to my town today



double rainbow all the way...


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

Lol yes I get St. Bob day
I think all our birthdays should be on the Boblender


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Good idea, I'm glad you liked it  it's like the best one. Would it be too selfish to include myself in two Boblidays aka the bob parade because I was the 1000th post and the bob Memorial Day because both me and Kenny played quite big parts in the war?


That sounds fine!  Can you also mention me on the 6th Life Day (just for half a sentence or something)? And we should find out if other people got Bob on important days


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> That sounds fine!  Can you also mention me on the 6th Life Day (just for half a sentence or something)? And we should find out if other people got Bob on important days



Sure, I'm going to make one more bobliday when bob crossing gets 1000 notes that include Esper and demarzi


----------



## Straw hat (May 31, 2014)

I enjoy Bob and Tangy because of their similar faces, lmao. I bet they'd do well together too, like sibilings or such!

also, if someone is in need of Tangy, I can try to ping mine! She needs a nice home to go. (;


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

Bob looks fabulous in the deer shirt btw <3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Lol yes I get St. Bob day
> I think all our birthdays should be on the Boblender



I think the Boblender is already huge (you will se soon) so maybe not


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

We got some Tier Bob submissions on the tumblr but they're ~10 words long, so I'm not sure if we should accept them. We can discuss who to accept in the bob skype chat sometime


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

I should call into school and request off for a day of finals week because im hung over from celebrating the 6th life day of the boblender except i wouldnt do that bcuz all i have monday is a gym final lol


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> We got some Tier Bob submissions on the tumblr but they're ~10 words long, so I'm not sure if we should accept them. We can discuss who to accept in the bob skype chat sometime



Yeah I was thinking was that they were too short and I was thinking board members should automatically get one submission as they contribute a lot?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

Since Bob is resurrecting as soon as the tumblr gets 1000 notes, we should make a list of questions to ask him (such as who his wife is).


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Since Bob is resurrecting as soon as the tumblr gets 1000 notes, we should make a list of questions to ask him (such as who his wife is).



It's lolly! Guys I'm confused I thought Rosie was bobs daughter not merry


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

Uxie said:


> It's lolly! Guys I'm confused I thought Rosie was bobs daughter not merry



I'm pretty sure his daughter is Merry, though I guess we'll have to wait until Bob resurrects to ask him.

Topics to discuss during the next Bob Meeting:
- questions to ask Bob
----- who is Bob's wife?
----- who is Bob's daughter?
- Tier Bob submissions


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 31, 2014)

i really do need to get Skype


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I'm pretty sure his daughter is Merry, though I guess we'll have to wait until Bob resurrects to ask him.
> 
> Topics to discuss during the next Bob Meeting:
> - questions to ask Bob
> ...



I think bob has two daughters, merry and Rosie ( who is married to moe)


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

Nonono 
Rosie is the daughter of Bob and Lolly and is married to Moe and they have a daughter, Merry
wasnt this established ;~;
And Lolly's mom is Ankha as established by my bible fanfic thingy but who should her dad be


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Nonono
> Rosie is the daughter of Bob and Lolly and is married to Moe and they have a daughter, Merry
> wasnt this established ;~;
> And Lolly's mom is Ankha as established by my bible fanfic thingy but who should her dad be



I'm really forgetful sorry. Ankha moved to my town! In the middle if a path but oh well. Her dad should be someone in tier one


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

llol its fine uxie <3
hm
what Tier One could we make Lolly's dad


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> llol its fine uxie <3
> hm
> what Tier One could we make Lolly's dad



You won the bob parade!!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

oh okay. I still prefer Tangy x Bob though.
If all the villagers in tier bob were aquatic animals, what animals would they be?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Punchy should be Lolly's dad


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> oh okay. I still prefer Tangy x Bob though.
> If all the villagers in tier bob were aquatic animals, what animals would they be?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



He need to be in tier one though. I write that into the Boblender as lolly is born into a corrupted world...


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

Well as stated in the Bob Bible which I promise I'll update regularly after finals, Lolly was born to Ankha in the evil Tier One (should i switch POV throughout the chapters or keep it with Lolly?)


----------



## Straw hat (May 31, 2014)

Why the hell isn't Tangy on tier Bob, that's outrageous. Someone fix that!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

For st bobs day can I write about when we got the anon hate on acnl and bluebell apologised? I was going to say that they found many people loved bob and were sad because if the anon hate and bob became a saint through everyone's support? I know it's not accurate date use though...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Straw hat said:


> Why the hell isn't Tangy on tier Bob, that's outrageous. Someone fix that!



On it


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

Should chapter two be in Bob's POV?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Should chapter two be in Bob's POV?



If it's point if view then I think not as we shouldn't try to see what's in bobs mind just record his events


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 31, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> Why the hell isn't Tangy on tier Bob, that's outrageous. Someone fix that!



working on a backstory right now


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> working on a backstory right now



Remember tangy is bobs stalker lol


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

I'm going to start writing Tier Bob soon. It's going to mainly be about Bob and Tangy.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I'm going to start writing Tier Bob soon. It's going to mainly be about Bob and Tangy.



wait if lolly is Bob wife
what is Tangy?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> wait if lolly is Bob wife
> what is Tangy?



bob wife in an alternate universe/different translation of the bob bible/something


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 31, 2014)

yet again
can merry be in tier bob?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

alison123 said:


> yet again
> can merry be in tier bob?



She already is


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 31, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Should chapter two be in Bob's POV?



I like it in third person, but it would be cool 

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> She already is



OMG yes thank you!
i thought she wouldn't make it D:


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> bob wife in an alternate universe/different translation of the bob bible/something


nah
how about Tangy is the best friend of Merry?  Or she could be Merry's sister since they're both peppy cats?  idk she seems like she'd be younger than the rest of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.wattpad.com/52647063-the-bob-bible-lucille-part-two-bob?d=ud
also I updated with a new chapter I'm bad at writing fight scenes sorrynotsorry


----------



## Waluigi (May 31, 2014)

since we all get an animal in tier bob, someone put cube in tier bob pls


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

omg the ending of that chapter was beautiful <3

can't bob just have 10 bobwifes somehow?


----------



## Waluigi (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> omg the ending of that chapter was beautiful <3
> 
> can't bob just have 10 bobwifes somehow?



the bible of bob specifically states one shall only get married once


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> the bible of bob specifically states one shall only get married once



bob does everything nine times though


----------



## Waluigi (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> bob does everything nine times though


bob makes rules and is extempt from them

you may get married to a new person in life 2 etc

bobe: 11.9

he who dies and comes back shall be allowed a new partner.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> bob does everything nine times though



exaclty right. He could marry anyone he wishes, to the limit of 9 times.

EXCEPT FOR TIER 1


----------



## Beary (May 31, 2014)

Have a Bob


----------



## Waluigi (May 31, 2014)

alison123 said:


> exaclty right. He could marry anyone he wishes, to the limit of 9 times.
> 
> EXCEPT FOR TIER 1



The rules say, and i quote:

Tier ones? Bob is neutral towards most. Love thy neighbor. But the two tier ones thy shant trust is marshal and merengue, for they shall cause you pain and you shall die a painful death, in Marshell.

About Marshell, 11.4.5


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

nononono
bob did not marry till his 9 lives were up anyways
so therefore he gets married once


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

Here is the Boblender( it's rather long so I put it in a spoiler)


Spoiler: The Boblender (Updated draft)





*January*

*1st -The Birth of Bob:* 

On this day our Lord Bob was born. It is because of this that many people believe that Bob was the first ever Animal Crossing villager ever. This got people thinking about Bob, when they thought about him they realised just how amazing he was and the first few Bob lovers started to emerge. 

To celebrate this day you should create a party in your church. Make sure there's plenty of food including: oranges, marshmallows and cake (preferably birthday). Remember to put out purple balloons and turn on your blenders. If you have bob in your town, attend his party and stay there for asking as possible while still holding a ceremony.

*12th - The Day of Bob's Daughter's Husband:* 

Moe husband to Bob's daughter Rosie was born on this day. Moe was never very popular and considered Rosie his only friend before the got married. Moe had believed in Bob since the beginning and Bob was happy to welcome Moe to Tier Bob.

To celebrate this day you should put cake and purple balloons in your church of bob and follow the standard procedure. If you have Moe remember to visit him and bring him a gift.

*February*

*1st - The Second Life Day:
* 
On this day Bob started his second life, more people started to realise the truth about Marshal and Merengue on this day. 

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays.

*10th - The Marriage of Bob and Lolly:*

On this day our Lord Bob married the beautiful Bobwife Lolly. The day is situated half way between there birthdays to symbolise equality in the Church of Bob. 

On this day you should follow the standard  procedure for Boblidays and put a wedding cake in your church of bob to celebrate.

*March*

*1st - The Third Life Day:*

Bob began his third life on this day. It is said that this is the day he met his future Bobwife Lolly. A few years later and they were married. 

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays

*19th - The Day of Evil:* 

On this day the evil marshmallow sent out a hypnotic wave that made people fall in love with him and merengue. Luckily Bob managed to protect his followers and even a few others. 

On this day you should follow standard procedure for Boblidays and sacrifice 3 marshmallow chairs to bob. 

*23rd - The day of Bob's Wife:* 

On this day the Bobwife was born into the tier of evil. Although Lolly couldn't do much she brought some happiness that was her corrupted world. 

On this day you should follow standard procedure for Boblidays and decorate your church with purple balloons and a birthday cake. If you have Lolly make sure to visit her and bring her a gift

*April*

*1st - The Fourth Life Day:* 

Bob began his fourth life on this day, at the same time Marshal and Merengue found out about Bob and Lolly so they kidnapped Lolly and forced her into the darkest part of Tier one.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays.

*20th - Rise-of-the-Bob Day:* 

Bob reclaimed his Queen on this day by travelling alone into the evil tier. Many people found out about his courageous deeds and his popularity rose dramatically.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Bobildays.

*May*

*1st - The Fifth Life Day:* 

Bob began is fifth life in this day. On this day Bob fought his first battle with the marshmallow. It was a long and tiring fight that ended in a draw. Bob knew he had to get stronger in order to wipe out evil.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays.

*2nd - Forming of the Church of Bob:* 

On this day the Bob thread was created by Purple. It was met with great response and many people were eager to share the bob love but still the haters remained.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and make an extra amount of effort to talk on the Bob thread.

*28th - The day of the Bob Parade:* 

On this day the Bob thread reached to major goals that few people thought it would as it had almost died just days before. Yet the true bob lovers showed and in the end Purple started the 100th page and Uxie wrote the thousandth post, both exclaiming BOB IS LOVE, BOB IS LIFE. 

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays

*29th - The Memorial Day:*

Just minutes before the Bob parade many villagers sacrificed there lives fighting in the name of Bob. The Church of Bob made efforts to talk to Bobs attackers but sadly to no prevail. In the end a hero emerged closely followed by Uxie and some other followers. That hero was named Kenny the Mage. Kenny fought bravely and carried in fighting even though he had lost his leg while Uxie used a Bobanta (a sword blessed by bob) to light Kenny's way? In the end Kenny wiped out the entire army save it's leader who was defeated by Bob. 

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and decorate your church with purple flowers to remember those who died keep the flowers out til the sixth life day. You should use different purple flowers every year.

*June*

*1st - The Sixth Life Day:* 

On this day Bob began his sixth life. Bob spent this day visiting the graves of those who fought and died. He laid blossoms on every one if their graves. It is said that Bob was heard apologising and crying later on.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and plant the purple flowers around your church.

*29th - The Day of Bob's Daughter:* 

On this day we celebrate the birth of Bob's child, Rosie. Rosie was one of the most friendly cats there was friends with everyone even Moe who wasn't well liked at all but Rosie soon found she like him best and the two became best friends and eventually they were married.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and decorate your church with a birthday cake and purple balloons. If you have Rosie you should bring her a gift.

*July*

*1st - The Seventh Life Day:* 

On this day Bob began his seventh life. On this day Bob celebrated the creation of Tier Bob. He had finally found a place where he could watch over and protect his followers but still love in the comfort of his family.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays.

*6th - King Bob Day:* 

On this day Bob became something that merengue and marshal could never be, Bob became a friend. He became a friend to his followers, he helped them as much as they helped him. He supported them as they had supported him. One follower realised this before the others, this follower was called poliwag. Poliwag spread the message and as a gift Bob moved to Poliwag's town.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays

*August*

*1st - The Eighth Life Day:* 

On this day Bobs eight life began. On this day Bob celebrated the marriage of his daughter, Rosie and Moe. Bob was happy to see the wedding take place after the war earlier that year.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and decorate it with a wedding cake

*September* 

*1st - The Ninth Life Day:* 

On this day Bobs ninth life began. Bob decided to thank his followers one by one by moving to their towns. Bob picked his followers carefully but in the end he found he loved them too much so gradually he began to move to all his followers towns. But he found if he moved to a non-followers town he could sometimes snap them out of the hypnotic trance they were in.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays

*13th - St. Bob's  Day:*

On this day Bluebell was forced to apologise after an attack from an unknown source. Bluebell had been helping bob by spreading the word of him, sadly only bluebell was attacked even though many other had been helping her with her work. To everyone ones surprise everyone was upset about the anon hate and all the love and support people showed that day turned him into the saint we today.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays 

*October*

*31st - Bobween:*

On this day Bob created a gift for Lolly and his followers (but mainly lolly). It was well known that lolly loved lollies so bob made a Bobliday that would allow her to get many! It became very popular and Bobween was born.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays, eat many oranges and enjoy the festival held in your town. If you have bob give him candy too.

*November*

*27th - Bobgiving:*

On this day Bob was presented with many gifts. Bob found he had many Marshmallow Chairs and Cakes sacrificed to him which made him smile. He also found he was given oranges, cookies and his favourite furniture which made him even more happy.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and sacrifice marshmallow chairs, cakes and oranges. If you have bob you could send him some of his favourite items of furniture 

*December*

*1st - 24th - Bobvent:* 

On these days Bob spent his time with his friends and family. He found he could finally be at rest and found he was happier than ever before with his enemies at residing in there lairs recovering from there last meetings Bob felt at peace.

On these days you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays (keep your blender on everyday however you only need to have a special ceremony on the first and last day). You should gather seasonal items in preparation for Bobmas.

*25th - Bobmas:* 

On this day Bob reflected back on all him and his followers had achieved. Bob then held a giant party to celebrate, he sent a message to his followers saying Thank you, Bob then said that all his followers should forget about there worries and have fun.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and decorate your church with purple balloons and the seasonal items sold in the shops


*The standard procedure for Boblidays:
*
On a bobliday you should hold a special ceremony that involves yelling the tale of that day and what we can learn from it. You should also turn on your blenders and sacrifice one marshmallow chair unless specified that more is required. To sacrifice you simply get the throw the item in to the one of the two trash can that should be situated in your church.

Oh and remember these events happened over different years not just one. I may add the years they happened later. If you don't have a church of bob then you should probably invest in making one or go to another town with one/visit a dream town with one.




its a draft so tell me what needs changing and if you have any other ideas. Is it good enough for our lord bob?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> Have a Bob
> 
> View attachment 48583



I love it  thank you!


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> nononono
> bob did not marry till his 9 lives were up anyways
> so therefore he gets married once



but Bob got a second set of 9 lives to save the world when marshal and merengue resurrected, and he married tangy in that set of lives, so he now has two bobwives?


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> but Bob got a second set of 9 lives to save the world when marshal and merengue resurrected, and he married tangy in that set of lives, so he now has two bobwives?



Bob would remain faithful to his bobwife


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

bob got cloned. one clone married lolly, the other one married tangy. this explains why there are two different versions of his story


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> bob got cloned. one clone married lolly, the other one married tangy. this explains why there are two different versions of his story



Hmmm

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess that's plausible


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

wait
what if there is an alternate universe where everything is in negative colors and everything is opposite


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> wait
> what if there is an alternate universe where everything is in negative colors and everything is opposite


but that would mean that bob is evil


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 31, 2014)

I'm going to sleep now guys, goodnight


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> but that would mean that bob is evil



Exactly its an alternate universe and eventually they fight and good bob wins

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can we changed St. Bob's day to April 3rd? lol I just want my holiday on my birthday
lol if u don't wanna change it that's fine <333


----------



## feavre (May 31, 2014)

For allison123
I actually lost the PSD file though T_T


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

but
but bob loves tangy


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> but
> but bob loves tangy


thats not how you spell lolly

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol how about bob has two kids, rosie and bob jr who marries tangy?


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

wait what I thought merry was bob's kid
I think merry's birthday is on the boblender

how about bob had a clone, but nobody could tell because they were identical


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

So, its sunday and since its sunday I have decided to read The Story Of Cube: Short Edition. (story of job)

Cube was a man who was loyal to bob. He prayed to bob every night. Cube had a lovely wife named Sprinkle and 12 little penguin babies. 

One day, Marshal came up from Marshell to speak with bob. 

"You fool. He is only loyal, because of what you have given him!" Marshal spoke with authority.
"Clearly you are wrong", replied bob. "If I took all of these things away from cube he would still be loyal."

And so bob took away cubes family, children and house. But cube was still loyal, still praying.

Cube was covered in sores and on his death bed, when he was visited by bob.

"You, my child, have remained loyal through even the most rough of circumstances. You are a true believer of bob. And for this, I shall grant back all of your possessions, your house, and the lives of your children and Wife.

Maybe one day I'll read the full version.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Guys I like the idea of bob having a son called bob junior and bob jnr marrying tangy. Bob has three children now and that how i think it should stay. Plus if we have a clone that's just too complicated and stuff however I will not put them in the Boblender but record them in a separate book if that's ok? Also I'm gonna make a family tree


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Guys I like the idea of bob having a son called bob junior and bob jnr marrying tangy. Bob has three children now and that how i think it should stay. Plus if we have a clone that's just too complicated and stuff however I will not put them in the Boblender but record them in a separate book if that's ok? Also I'm gonna make a family tree



what about bob the 3rd, son of bob and tangy


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

For lolly a dad I was thinking maybe fang? Fang has the same fur colour as lolly


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

Wait doesn't bob just have two kids rosie and bob jr, and merry is his grandkid?

- - - Post Merge - - -

lel this is why we need a family tree


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Wait doesn't bob just have two kids rosie and bob jr, and merry is his grandkid?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lel this is why we need a family tree



Shall I make fang Lollys dad?

Merry can be bob jr child


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ankha x ???- Lolly
Bob x Lolly- Rosie, Bob Jr.
Rosie x Moe- Merry
Bob Jr. x Tangy - ???

are the bobs in our towns bob or bob jr or ???


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

but then who is Rosie and Moe's child?  I thought it was merry lol


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Ankha x ???- Lolly
> Bob x Lolly- Rosie, Bob Jr.
> Rosie x Moe- Merry
> Bob Jr. x Tangy - ???
> ...



Bob

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> but then who is Rosie and Moe's child?  I thought it was merry lol



Oh yeah


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

Bob Jr. x Tangy = Felicity?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Bob Jr. x Tangy = Felicity?



Hmm what about purrl?


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

Better idea bcuz purrl is epic


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Better idea bcuz purrl is epic



Added!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Bob Jr. x Tangy = Felicity?



Sure, why not

Bob should have 9 children and they should each have 1 life. And since he's dead/busy so often, they can take turns doing Bob stuff. (or his 2 kids could each have 4.5 lives)


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

Nah...That'd make it too complicated...hmmmidk...


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Sure, why not
> 
> Bob should have 9 children and they should each have 1 life. And since he's dead/busy so often, they can take turns doing Bob stuff. (or his 2 kids could each have 4.5 lives)



I think that's too complicated


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Or one of Bob II/Rosie could be temporary Bob.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but Bob is dead a lot and merengue might kill everyone


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

Bob resurrects immediately after dying tho


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

I thought he only ressurectes on life days and/or when the tumblr gets 1000 notes? whaaaaat


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

He just only happens to die on those life days and only died on those life days and after he died nine times he became immortal

- - - Post Merge - - -

"We need a banner will Pietro and Tammi, and a grave with bobs name on it lol " 
from the pietro thread just now.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Spoiler: bob family tree








Is this ok?


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

perfect! and I think Fang is a great choice for Lolly's Dad


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> He just only happens to die on those life days and only died on those life days and after he died nine times he became immortal
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Curse that association

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> perfect! and I think Fang is a great choice for Lolly's Dad



I will remove the question mark

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: The Bob Family Tree


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

We should invade the Pietro thread and force them to stop


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> We should invade the Pietro thread and force them to stop



Maybe. Shall I post the family tree on the tumblr?


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

Ye put the tree on tumblr <3 our theme is so gr8 lol


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Ye put the tree on tumblr <3 our theme is so gr8 lol



The tree is on the tumblr


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

The pietro thread, i was fine with but now theyre just blatantly copying us

How wrong was Ami when he said the pietro thing wont turn to a religion

I knew trouble would brew.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

they were _always_ blatantly copying us though. remember their original slogan?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> The pietro thread, i was fine with but now theyre just blatantly copying us
> 
> How wrong was Ami when he said the pietro thing wont turn to a religion
> 
> I knew trouble would brew.



Very wrong, very wrong indeed

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> they were _always_ blatantly copying us though. remember their original slogan?



Yup, apparently they didn't know it was our slogan


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Very wrong, very wrong indeed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



at least bob is love bob is life sounds pleasing

pietro doesnt


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

If this doesn't stop, we will have to declare war on them


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> If this doesn't stop, we will have to declare war on them



Ok but just don't go and get yourself banned and this thread closed down


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Ok but just don't go and get yourself banned and this thread closed down



I dont think this thread can be shut down

I posted a picture of marshal as HITLER, and still they didnt shut it down (i didnt even get a warning)

I think were safe.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Ok but just don't go and get yourself banned and this thread closed down



Aww I forgot about that. I guess we can't start a war with them


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> I dont think this thread can be shut down
> 
> I posted a picture of marshal as HITLER, and still they didnt shut it down (i didnt even get a warning)
> 
> I think were safe.



Did you??? I'm gonna go find that


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Did you??? I'm gonna go find that



somewhere round da 30s


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> somewhere round da 30s



That's was almost 100 pages ago...


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Remember bob prefers diplomacy.

The first generation of bob supporters (which was javocado only) warred often. We shall be diplomatic!

- - - Post Merge - - -

did you find the page?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Remember bob prefers diplomacy.
> 
> The first generation of bob supporters (which was javocado only) warred often. We shall be diplomatic!
> 
> ...



I did not. I can't believe I missed loads of bobness in the start I guess because I never went to this part of the forum but then one day I saw the bob thread at the top and I was like Oh. My. Bon


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

dear lord bob

make sure my bus drive is peaceful and that the 1 2 stoopid crew dont annoy m

Amen, bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> dear lord bob
> 
> make sure my bus drive is peaceful and that the 1 2 stoopid crew dont annoy m
> 
> Amen, bob



I think we should say Acat instead of amen


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I think we should say Acat instead of amen



mabye


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> mabye



If we say that then lucky might start a flamewar


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Guys the bob family tree has almost 50 notes already

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its on 62 now I hope it goes to 100


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Guys the bob family tree has almost 50 notes already



62 now.  that's like 1 note per minute!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> 62 now.  that's like 1 note per minute!



Some were me though replying to peoples


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

69 notes! And when you search #acnl and scroll down a bit, you can see it!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> 69 notes! And when you search #acnl and scroll down a bit, you can see it!



Omg, I feel popular


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay we're getting more followers! When we have 100 followers we should have a Bob giveaway


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Yay we're getting more followers! When we have 100 followers we should have a Bob giveaway



Yeah! I've almost completed my bob church now, I just need the trash cans. I was thinking if using the blue ones


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

I prefer the orange trash cans. 
Does anyone have a cycling copy they can get Bob on?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I prefer the orange trash cans.
> Does anyone have a cycling copy they can get Bob on?



I do but I've got bob currently. But I'm gonna keep resetting to get my Dreamies when bobs out so I could try and get him

I think the blue ones would go better as blue goes better with purple


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

we could give away pictures of Bob then


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

81 notes! We now have 85 followers


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Let's give away 10 pictures of Bob and 1 real Bob if possible


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Let's give away 10 pictures of Bob and 1 real Bob if possible



Ok, I will try and get some bob pics when he moves to SkyonSea later


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Actually 9 pictures to represent the 9 lives


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Actually 9 pictures to represent the 9 lives



Yup, I will get three, then two other people can get three each to make it fair


----------



## Esper (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> we could give away pictures of Bob then


i actually was gonna do that when we hit 50 but now i cant bc im still holding a villager for someone in my side town where i was gonna tt until i got bob lol


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

I discovered I already had the blue trash cans 

- - - Post Merge - - -

The bob family tree has hit 100 notes!!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

omg 100 notes!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Whoop! Bob is gaing popularity and we all helped majorly

- - - Post Merge - - -

Beat that pietro accsociation


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 1, 2014)

Super off topic but...Kenny you play Pikmin?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Something else really off topic but Esper is that meant to be the bird girl from Dragon Roost island in WW?

On topic,I always thought Bob was the original villager.I don't know why,because I like Bob as much as any other villager...


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Super off topic but...Kenny you play Pikmin?!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



pikmin r awesomes!

I play it all the time and beat records. My current best records for the first game is 11 days


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

I have finished my church of bob whoop whoop


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

i'm back <33


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

purple888 said:


> i'm back <33



welcome back yay

thread isnt quite as cool without ya


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> welcome back yay
> 
> thread isnt quite as cool without ya



ohh thank you 

problem is i won't be on as much until august -.-


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ohh thank you
> 
> problem is i won't be on as much until august -.-



why


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

The bob family tree has 121 notes now


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ohh thank you
> 
> problem is i won't be on as much until august -.-



nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> The bob family tree has 121 notes now



wow it might actually beat bob crossing!

- - - Post Merge - - -

we can probably get 1000 notes for bob crossing if we reblog it onto the bob tumblr again


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah, I ddoubt it will be bob crossing though. The notes aren't coming in very fast anymore


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

awww 

the thing is I'm going somewhere which is like in a completely different time zone for all of july

i'll be on a lot in june

but then i do  stay up all night there lol

nvm

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> Yeah, I ddoubt it will be bob crossing though. The notes aren't coming in very fast anymore




eh, lets post it again to try ^^

i never got to see esper faint... -.-


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

purple888 said:


> awww
> 
> the thing is I'm going somewhere which is like in a completely different time zone for all of july
> 
> ...



hooray for staying uplate, fellow night owl!

I stay up a lot too. Im not allowed to sleep today


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> hooray for staying uplate, fellow night owl!
> 
> I stay up a lot too. Im not allowed to sleep today



hooray! :3


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

should we reblog bob crossing?


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

yep we should


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> should we reblog bob crossing?



Yeah I think we should to raise more awareness about bob


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Yeah I think we should to raise more awareness about bob


Yep, like he isn't praised enough.
It's cool you guys made this. Bob is a rad villager.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 1, 2014)

Why should I love Bob?


The last time he was in my town, I kinda voided him, heh.

Sorry Boblievers.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

reblogged it


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

my phone is blowin up with bob notifs errywhere


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Why should I love Bob?
> 
> 
> The last time he was in my town, I kinda voided him, heh.
> ...



It's ok! Well we love bob for the same reason you love your Dreamies.  I personally love bob because I've had him in every single town and grown to love him. He's a great friend who is funny as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hemming1996 said:


> Yep, like he isn't praised enough.
> It's cool you guys made this. Bob is a rad villager.



Yeah I guess by the way I'm loving the tfios quotes around your signature


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

bob crossing isn't getting any notes D:


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> bob crossing isn't getting any notes D:



It got a few


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm working on the cover for Nintenbobs + (other) Cats


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I'm working on the cover for Nintenbobs + (other) Cats



Should I post the captain America one I did awhile back?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 1, 2014)

ahggggg dang you time zones!
i missed so much bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Spoiler: Captain Bob!


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Time for me to draw bob

- - - Post Merge - - -


master piece


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Time for me to draw bob
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT putting it on tumblr right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's on the tumblr now


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Can we put this in the tumblr?


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

well it might be the end 

if it is bai guys


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

It's not the end. Everyone calm down lol


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 1, 2014)

man i did not expect this to get so out of hand *sigh*


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

what happened

- - - Post Merge - - -

am I even on the bob board

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can be the artist


----------



## DeMarzi (Jun 1, 2014)

I am so sorry for neglecting my position of official photoshopper

But I made this quick gif if you wanna put it on the tumblr! It's within tumblr's limits and will post fine


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

10 outta ten

- - - Post Merge - - -


more of my work

- - - Post Merge - - -

its uxie and bob ))))))


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

friendship!!1!!!11!!111!


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

bootyful


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter




draw me like one of your french girls


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

aight

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

kewl


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

that will be 100 dollars plz


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

BTW purple

If you see this add it to the main page


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Omg lol


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

poopiter can u drw me with bob??///??


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

I DREW THE BOB MEMBERS


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

It's a masterpiece! My favourite is purple.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> poopiter can u drw me with bob??///??



here yah go


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> here yah go View attachment 48808



Omg bobs expression is two awesome for life


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

purple needs to take LF artist out of the title cause we already know who it gonna be


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

heres me


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

We have to put all this awesome art on tumblr


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 1, 2014)

*shuffles in* Hello Bob lovers can I sit here? I wish to appreciate Bob as well.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey bbys just wanted you to know I ant kno artist but if the spot is still open I would love 2 <3


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> *shuffles in* Hello Bob lovers can I sit here? I wish to appreciate Bob as well.



yush


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Hey bbys just wanted you to know I ant kno artist but if the spot is still open I would love 2 <3



srry its taken by me


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Hey bbys just wanted you to know I ant kno artist but if the spot is still open I would love 2 <3



We can have 2


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 1, 2014)

Who is Bob shipped with. I want to play! >:}


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> *shuffles in* Hello Bob lovers can I sit here? I wish to appreciate Bob as well.


Of course! And if you post here frequently, you'll be accepted into the Board of Bob.


Luckypinch said:


> Hey bbys just wanted you to know I ant kno artist but if the spot is still open I would love 2 <3


Sorry, but Jupiter is the world's best artist so she got the job.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> We can have 2



we can have 10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Panduhh said:


> Who is Bob shipped with. I want to play! >:}



Bob is married to Lolly, and his son Bob Jr. (who is exactly like him) is married to Tangy.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> *shuffles in* Hello Bob lovers can I sit here? I wish to appreciate Bob as well.



Welcome! Btw we are completely mad


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

nuh we need a sacred artist


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is the bob family tree panduhh


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> nuh we need a sacred artist



o ok thts fine 2 then.
all hail bob!!1111!!11111!!!!!!11


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> nuh we need a sacred artist



You are that sacred artist


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

bob jr...


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

me with a tie


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> bob jr...



Yeah.. It happened


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> bob jr...


He's an OC because we're super creative


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

nice


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Bob is married to Lolly, and his son Bob Jr. (who is exactly like him) is married to Tangy.




I;m going to draw the GREATEST picture EVUR.
Thanx Uxie LOL bob jr. is great.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> srry its taken by me



Kk bbys it cool


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is our calendar: 




Spoiler: The Boblender (Updated draft)





*January*

*1st -The Birth of Bob:* 

On this day our Lord Bob was born. It is because of this that many people believe that Bob was the first ever Animal Crossing villager ever. This got people thinking about Bob, when they thought about him they realised just how amazing he was and the first few Bob lovers started to emerge. 

To celebrate this day you should create a party in your church. Make sure there's plenty of food including: oranges, marshmallows and cake (preferably birthday). Remember to put out purple balloons and turn on your blenders. If you have bob in your town, attend his party and stay there for asking as possible while still holding a ceremony.

*12th - The Day of Bob's Daughter's Husband:* 

Moe husband to Bob's daughter Rosie was born on this day. Moe was never very popular and considered Rosie his only friend before the got married. Moe had believed in Bob since the beginning and Bob was happy to welcome Moe to Tier Bob.

To celebrate this day you should put cake and purple balloons in your church of bob and follow the standard procedure. If you have Moe remember to visit him and bring him a gift.

*February*

*1st - The Second Life Day:
* 
On this day Bob started his second life, more people started to realise the truth about Marshal and Merengue on this day. 

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays.

*10th - The Marriage of Bob and Lolly:*

On this day our Lord Bob married the beautiful Bobwife Lolly. The day is situated half way between there birthdays to symbolise equality in the Church of Bob. 

On this day you should follow the standard  procedure for Boblidays and put a wedding cake in your church of bob to celebrate.

*March*

*1st - The Third Life Day:*

Bob began his third life on this day. It is said that this is the day he met his future Bobwife Lolly. A few years later and they were married. 

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays

*19th - The Day of Evil:* 

On this day the evil marshmallow sent out a hypnotic wave that made people fall in love with him and merengue. Luckily Bob managed to protect his followers and even a few others. 

On this day you should follow standard procedure for Boblidays and sacrifice 3 marshmallow chairs to bob. 

*23rd - The day of Bob's Wife:* 

On this day the Bobwife was born into the tier of evil. Although Lolly couldn't do much she brought some happiness that was her corrupted world. 

On this day you should follow standard procedure for Boblidays and decorate your church with purple balloons and a birthday cake. If you have Lolly make sure to visit her and bring her a gift

*April*

*1st - The Fourth Life Day:* 

Bob began his fourth life on this day, at the same time Marshal and Merengue found out about Bob and Lolly so they kidnapped Lolly and forced her into the darkest part of Tier one.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays.

*20th - Rise-of-the-Bob Day:* 

Bob reclaimed his Queen on this day by travelling alone into the evil tier. Many people found out about his courageous deeds and his popularity rose dramatically.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Bobildays.

*May*

*1st - The Fifth Life Day:* 

Bob began is fifth life in this day. On this day Bob fought his first battle with the marshmallow. It was a long and tiring fight that ended in a draw. Bob knew he had to get stronger in order to wipe out evil.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays.

*2nd - Forming of the Church of Bob:* 

On this day the Bob thread was created by Purple. It was met with great response and many people were eager to share the bob love but still the haters remained.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and make an extra amount of effort to talk on the Bob thread.

*28th - The day of the Bob Parade:* 

On this day the Bob thread reached to major goals that few people thought it would as it had almost died just days before. Yet the true bob lovers showed and in the end Purple started the 100th page and Uxie wrote the thousandth post, both exclaiming BOB IS LOVE, BOB IS LIFE. 

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays

*29th - The Memorial Day:*

Just minutes before the Bob parade many villagers sacrificed there lives fighting in the name of Bob. The Church of Bob made efforts to talk to Bobs attackers but sadly to no prevail. In the end a hero emerged closely followed by Uxie and some other followers. That hero was named Kenny the Mage. Kenny fought bravely and carried in fighting even though he had lost his leg while Uxie used a Bobanta (a sword blessed by bob) to light Kenny's way? In the end Kenny wiped out the entire army save it's leader who was defeated by Bob. 

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and decorate your church with purple flowers to remember those who died keep the flowers out til the sixth life day. You should use different purple flowers every year.

*June*

*1st - The Sixth Life Day:* 

On this day Bob began his sixth life. Bob spent this day visiting the graves of those who fought and died. He laid blossoms on every one if their graves. It is said that Bob was heard apologising and crying later on.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and plant the purple flowers around your church.

*29th - The Day of Bob's Daughter:* 

On this day we celebrate the birth of Bob's child, Rosie. Rosie was one of the most friendly cats there was friends with everyone even Moe who wasn't well liked at all but Rosie soon found she like him best and the two became best friends and eventually they were married.

On this day follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and decorate your church with a birthday cake and purple balloons. If you have Rosie you should bring her a gift.

*July*

*1st - The Seventh Life Day:* 

On this day Bob began his seventh life. On this day Bob celebrated the creation of Tier Bob. He had finally found a place where he could watch over and protect his followers but still love in the comfort of his family.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays.

*6th - King Bob Day:* 

On this day Bob became something that merengue and marshal could never be, Bob became a friend. He became a friend to his followers, he helped them as much as they helped him. He supported them as they had supported him. One follower realised this before the others, this follower was called poliwag. Poliwag spread the message and as a gift Bob moved to Poliwag's town.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays

*August*

*1st - The Eighth Life Day:* 

On this day Bobs eight life began. On this day Bob celebrated the marriage of his daughter, Rosie and Moe. Bob was happy to see the wedding take place after the war earlier that year.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and decorate it with a wedding cake

*September* 

*1st - The Ninth Life Day:* 

On this day Bobs ninth life began. Bob decided to thank his followers one by one by moving to their towns. Bob picked his followers carefully but in the end he found he loved them too much so gradually he began to move to all his followers towns. But he found if he moved to a non-followers town he could sometimes snap them out of the hypnotic trance they were in.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays

*13th - St. Bob's  Day:*

On this day Bluebell was forced to apologise after an attack from an unknown source. Bluebell had been helping bob by spreading the word of him, sadly only bluebell was attacked even though many other had been helping her with her work. To everyone ones surprise everyone was upset about the anon hate and all the love and support people showed that day turned him into the saint we today.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays 

*October*

*31st - Bobween:*

On this day Bob created a gift for Lolly and his followers (but mainly lolly). It was well known that lolly loved lollies so bob made a Bobliday that would allow her to get many! It became very popular and Bobween was born.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays, eat many oranges and enjoy the festival held in your town. If you have bob give him candy too.

*November*

*27th - Bobgiving:*

On this day Bob was presented with many gifts. Bob found he had many Marshmallow Chairs and Cakes sacrificed to him which made him smile. He also found he was given oranges, cookies and his favourite furniture which made him even more happy.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and sacrifice marshmallow chairs, cakes and oranges. If you have bob you could send him some of his favourite items of furniture 

*December*

*1st - 24th - Bobvent:* 

On these days Bob spent his time with his friends and family. He found he could finally be at rest and found he was happier than ever before with his enemies at residing in there lairs recovering from there last meetings Bob felt at peace.

On these days you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays (keep your blender on everyday however you only need to have a special ceremony on the first and last day). You should gather seasonal items in preparation for Bobmas.

*25th - Bobmas:* 

On this day Bob reflected back on all him and his followers had achieved. Bob then held a giant party to celebrate, he sent a message to his followers saying Thank you, Bob then said that all his followers should forget about there worries and have fun.

On this day you should follow the standard procedure for Boblidays and decorate your church with purple balloons and the seasonal items sold in the shops


*The standard procedure for Boblidays:
*
On a bobliday you should hold a special ceremony that involves yelling the tale of that day and what we can learn from it. You should also turn on your blenders and sacrifice one marshmallow chair unless specified that more is required. To sacrifice you simply get the throw the item in to the one of the two trash can that should be situated in your church.

Oh and remember these events happened over different years not just one. I may add the years they happened later. If you don't have a church of bob then you should probably invest in making one or go to another town with one/visit a dream town with one.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

This is panda drawing something <3333333


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> View attachment 48814



Plz bby ur art is more fabulous that minez 
see 



Spoiler: cool art yo


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> View attachment 48817
> This is panda drawing something <3333333



HOW DID YOU KNOW WHAT I LOOK LIKE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Plz *bby *ur art is more fabulous that minez



You calling everyone BBY is making me a little uncomfortable


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> HOW DID YOU KNOW WHAT I LOOK LIKE



That's why Jupiter is the sacred artist


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> That's why Jupiter is the sacred artist



^ tru


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> HOW DID YOU KNOW WHAT I LOOK LIKE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Sorry it's how I joke around >< I'll stop though.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie has been blessed by bob and is now the oracle of bobphi


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

There is a bad Pietro tag ;-;


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> View attachment 48819
> Uxie has been blessed by bob and is now the oracle of bobphi



Sweeeet I'm an oracle


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Now I want Bob poo, I just redid me dreamies ;-;


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> There is a bad Pietro tag ;-;



We can't remove it, we will get purple to when she come online sorry


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> There is a bad Pietro tag ;-;



wHO TAGGED THAT?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> wHO TAGGED THAT?



Not me myn our because bob that's why and oranges and cookies


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Not me myn our because bob that's why and oranges and cookies



I enjoy this peace


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Now I want Bob poo, I just redid me dreamies ;-;



I drew Bob-poo. Do you like it?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 1, 2014)

So you guys got all this bob hate stuff down?


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Not me myn our because bob that's why and oranges and cookies



Mine are _bob is bob_ and _bob is a tag_.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

Mine are Bob is love and bobxlolly otp


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

like father like son


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> View attachment 48821



Awesome!


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 1, 2014)

I feel like Bob and Punchy are best friends.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I drew Bob-poo. Do you like it?
> View attachment 48820



Lol can I please add that to my sig ;0;
I think I need Bob as me dreamie


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> I feel like Bob and Punchy are best friends.



Bob is punchys mentor

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg guys BOB PARADE WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Lol can I please add that to my sig ;0;
> I think I need Bob as me dreamie



Sure!

We should compile the best 10 fanarts and post them on the Bob tumblr.
(obviously the best ones are Jupiter's, but we can't post only hers)


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Sure!
> 
> We should compile the best 10 fanarts and post them on the Bob tumblr.
> (obviously the best ones are Jupiter's, but we can't post only hers)



Oh plz add mine I can make sum more and Bob poo 4 sure


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Sure!
> 
> We should compile the best 10 fanarts and post them on the Bob tumblr.
> (obviously the best ones are Jupiter's, but we can't post only hers)



Can we include myn even though it's really terrible?


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Can we include myn even though it's really terrible?



Okay! And it's not terrible 

Everyone should re-post their fanarts because I'm too lazy to go through all the pages.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

Check out those terrible drawing skills everyone


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Uxie said:


> View attachment 48823
> 
> Check out those terrible drawing skills everyone


I love it!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Mine is in my sig <3


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 1, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I love it!



You sure bro?

Anyways I going to sleep now, good night everyone


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

im working on a special project everyone )))


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

omg look at today's top 10 posters
I'm dying


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 1, 2014)

Thinking about Replacing Julian with Bob... I liked Julian but We never clicked. I get along well with Lazy villagers.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

what

- - - Post Merge - - -

OKAY EVERYONE IM ABOUT TO REVEAL MY SPECIAL PROJECT TOOK ME 10 MINUTES


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Her guys made sum more swiggity swagg



More swag Pietro


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Spoiler: My Project







- - - Post Merge - - -

Confusing?
ITS BOBLYMPUS 
Bob = Zeus
Lolly = Hera
Genji = Ares
Apollo = Apollo
Lily = Demeter 
Shep = Posiedeon 
Whitney = Aphrodite
Fauna = Artemis 
Quilson = Hermes
Limberg = Diyonus
Al = Hesphastus 
Marshal = Hades


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 1, 2014)

Didn't Hedes abduct his neice, persephone and like.. marry her. Marshal. you so nasty.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Yes



Poor Pietro he ant a god ;^; maybe next time buddy


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Poor Pietro he ant a god ;^; maybe next time buddy



I didn't know who he should've been so that's why ;u;


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 1, 2014)

This may just be me but I like to see all of the villagers as some kind of god/goddess


----------



## tarakdeep (Jun 1, 2014)

yay its all good now!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 1, 2014)

Btw guys I have a giveaways going on :3


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Btw guys I have a giveaways going on :3



yay


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

yay pietro and bob aren't fighting anymore 

removing that tag 

welcome panda and lucky pinch!

<33


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

oh purple can i be put on the board?


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

sure 

will put on in a sec


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

thanksss


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 1, 2014)

Yo purple is there anything I can do to help with..anything XD
I just feel like I need to be doing something to help out this group
so just ask if you need anything


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 1, 2014)

1,000,0000 Perfect apples please.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Yo purple is there anything I can do to help with..anything XD
> I just feel like I need to be doing something to help out this group
> so just ask if you need anything



oh of course <33

if we need anything you'll be the first one we come to 

if you want a position tell me xD


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Bob Crossing has 928 notes!


----------



## sunkyung (Jun 1, 2014)

This is a great thread. oop


----------



## Uffe (Jun 1, 2014)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 1, 2014)

Glad you're all fine.
 You all made groups to show your devotion and your love for Bob/Pietro, not to see who is more popular. It's all about meeting other people who loves the same villager as much as you do. We aren't holding popularity contests. I expect more associations/clubs to come, so welcome them with warm hearts as Bob loves all. 

The Legion of Fang approves this message.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 1, 2014)

I love how positive these threads are.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Glad you're all fine.
> You all made groups to show your devotion and your love for Bob/Pietro, not to see who is more popular. It's all about meeting other people who loves the same villager as much as you do. We aren't holding popularity contests. I expect more associations/clubs to come, so welcome them with warm hearts as Bob loves all.
> 
> The Legion of Fang approves this message.



ohh thanks! ^^

where's the legion of fang? just got him in my town thanks to jupiter <
would love to join


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

My art from the bob thread has soared beyond my expectations !
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?184827-I-ll-draw-anything-you-request!-OPEN


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

I posted some of the Bob art on the tumblr!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops I accidentally deleted it. Posting it again


----------



## Kildor (Jun 1, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ohh thanks! ^^
> 
> where's the legion of fang? just got him in my town thanks to jupiter <
> would love to join



Oh really? Great! I actually don't have a thread yet. I'd rather have someone make it instead, so feel free!
But if I do decide to make a thread, I'd keep you in mind


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

woops just made the legion of fang for http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?184900-The-legion-of-fang&p=3108879#post3108879


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 2, 2014)

Uffe said:


> I'll just leave this here.



Bob house.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 2, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> Bob house.



Bob life xD

Anyone non-members wanting to join?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 2, 2014)

It seems like this is a great day for our lord bob, and Bowie was right the postiveness is awesome right now.


----------



## falloutmaci (Jun 2, 2014)

Saw this on tumblr and knew I had to post it here. You're welcome Bob lovers. 


Source for QR: http://pthhpth-patterns.tumblr.com/post/61523128698/villager-hoodies (go look at this blog, they have a lot of cute QRs)


----------



## Uffe (Jun 2, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> Bob house.



It makes for great wallpaper.



falloutmaci said:


> Saw this on tumblr and knew I had to post it here. You're welcome Bob lovers. View attachment 48940
> 
> Source for QR: http://pthhpth-patterns.tumblr.com/post/61523128698/villager-hoodies (go look at this blog, they have a lot of cute QRs)



I'm tempted to use this. That is just amazing!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 2, 2014)

falloutmaci said:


> Saw this on tumblr and knew I had to post it here. You're welcome Bob lovers. View attachment 48940
> 
> Source for QR: http://pthhpth-patterns.tumblr.com/post/61523128698/villager-hoodies (go look at this blog, they have a lot of cute QRs)



Awesome, I will use this for one if my side characters  thank you so much


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 2, 2014)

falloutmaci said:


> Saw this on tumblr and knew I had to post it here. You're welcome Bob lovers. View attachment 48940
> 
> Source for QR: http://pthhpth-patterns.tumblr.com/post/61523128698/villager-hoodies (go look at this blog, they have a lot of cute QRs)



That is adorable.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 2, 2014)

Guys our tumblr has got 97 follower  just three more!


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll follow!
Officially following bobers tumblr


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

Followed. I don't have an ACNL blog.. but I don't follow any ACNL blogs and my dash is dead.
Loving the new theme, by the way.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 2, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> I'll follow!
> Officially following bobers tumblr



Whoop and another person followed we are now at 99 followers


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 2, 2014)

omg we have 99 followers and still haven't found a Bob to give away. D: should we just announce the giveaway as soon as we get 100 and have it open for like a month?


----------



## Esper (Jun 2, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> omg we have 99 followers and still haven't found a Bob to give away. D: should we just announce the giveaway as soon as we get 100 and have it open for like a month?


maybe we should just wait until we get bob and then announce a late giveaway


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 2, 2014)

Esper said:


> maybe we should just wait until we get bob and then announce a late giveaway



Yeah, but we can start asking for entries when we hit 100 followers


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm probably going to get a Tumblr account for our lord, Bob


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 2, 2014)

AidenNook said:


> I'm probably going to get a Tumblr account for our lord, Bob



That would be awesome!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 2, 2014)

AidenNook said:


> I'm probably going to get a Tumblr account for our lord, Bob



You should! You can be our 100th follower!


----------



## purple888 (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh mu Bob!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*my >.<


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

Purple and bob <3


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 2, 2014)

Second page? No thank you.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 2, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> Second page? No thank you.



huh?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jupiter said:


> View attachment 49045
> Purple and bob <3



OHHHH ITS BOOTYFUL

me and bob <33


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 2, 2014)

The bob thread was in the second page. lol


----------



## purple888 (Jun 2, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> The bob thread was in the second page. lol



ohh ok lol ^^

NOT ANYMORE XD


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

Possibly??? xD


----------



## purple888 (Jun 2, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Possibly??? xD



lol you guys have to sign the treaty on your thread


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

Howww? x3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait that was stupid woops xD


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

lol ^^

FANG IS OFFICIALLY AN ALLY XD


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 3, 2014)

yays

another ally and more peace

were unstoppable now

200 here we come


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 3, 2014)

theres now the same pattern in bob fans as their is in pietro fans

the _genius_ pattern

youre all geniuses I cant match this genius, wow

I have to go before my jellybean brain gets smushed by your, gargantuan bob pietro brains


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 3, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> theres now the same pattern in bob fans as their is in pietro fans
> 
> the _genius_ pattern
> 
> ...



wat


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> theres now the same pattern in bob fans as their is in pietro fans
> 
> the _genius_ pattern
> 
> ...



Umm okay then  

Guys many new fan clubs are popping up which is awesome but we have to make sure we don't forget about the bob thread while we talk about our other favourite Dreamies/villagers  

Oh and it's pretty awesome that we are allied with them too (no flame wars)


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

yay for no flame wars xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> yay for no flame wars xD



Whoo! Go pacifism!!! Are we allied with the octagloians now? After we defeated them in battle and all


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 3, 2014)

So many fan clubs
So little time


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 3, 2014)

ugh
theres so many fan threads
look what we started lol
sorry ive been inactive


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> ugh
> theres so many fan threads
> look what we started lol
> sorry ive been inactive



We are trendsetters!


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

ikr look what you started blue 
you started everything there's even a queenie fan club


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> ikr look what you started blue
> you started everything there's even a queenie fan club



Who is blue?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> ugh
> theres so many fan threads
> look what we started lol
> sorry ive been inactive



Hay that's not really a bad thing is it?


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

Dis girl


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Dis girl



Oh right... Yeah I thought you meant purple for some reason...


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

they're prettty confusing! !!!! 

just kiddres <3


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> they're prettty confusing! !!!! View attachment 49200
> just kiddres <3



It's late, idk.. Maybe I should go to sleep

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys I have a proposition. Can we consider making a group for the Bob thread. It's very successful and all but it still has it's haters. I think we could discuss bib with more privacy and we could do our own thing there.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 3, 2014)

Uxie said:


> It's late, idk.. Maybe I should go to sleep
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guys I have a proposition. Can we consider making a group for the Bob thread. It's very successful and all but it still has it's haters. I think we could discuss bib with more privacy and we could do our own thing there.


Yep yep I think that's a good idea


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Yep yep I think that's a good idea



We can all put in a set amount if bells ( we can divide it equally) then make the group but let's see if anyone else likes the idea first


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> ikr look what you started blue
> you started everything there's even a queenie fan club



blue o0

rofl


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

Uxie said:


> We can all put in a set amount if bells ( we can divide it equally) then make the group but let's see if anyone else likes the idea first



I like the idea! If there's a group made for Bob, I'll participate.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

yes we should make a group <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

a bit too late to ninja Dx

- - - Post Merge - - -

(awkwardly glances at bells then looks away)

well i guess we know who'll be paying most of it

THATS RIGHT - JUPITER


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> yes we should make a group <33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think we should all pay an equal amount  who would we send the bells to so they could make the group? I'm the sectary so maybe me?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> yes we should make a group <33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Well with her amazing art she could problem rises a lot of bells


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Well with her amazing art she could problem rises a lot of bells



She said she is saving up for something so it wouldn't be fair. If we did it equally we would all own the group equally so it would be better


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

Can I send the bells maybe perhaps possibly? xD

And I'll donate all of mine.

We can all start amazing art shops

yes i love it


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> Can I send the bells maybe perhaps possibly? xD
> 
> And I'll donate all of mine.
> 
> ...



Let's wait for everyone to post first making sure they like the idea, then we will split it equally between those people to make the group


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

Uxie said:


> She said she is saving up for something so it wouldn't be fair. If we did it equally we would all own the group equally so it would be better



Agreed! How much should we each donate?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

MayorSarah13 said:


> Agreed! How much should we each donate?



We can't say yet as not everyone has posted/agreed


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

i'll donate 1600 C:

- - - Post Merge - - -

IF we do it


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

Uxie said:


> We can't say yet as not everyone has posted/agreed



Alright, alright. I got ahead of myself, lol, sorry..


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> i'll donate 1600 C:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IF we do it



You don't need too though. Can I please make it?


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

ohhh no i forgot to do a bob parade X.X


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ohhh no i forgot to do a bob parade X.X



Nooooo, that's not good


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

I have to disagree with making a group..
Once they restock it, other people could have more serious ideas for groups


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ohhh no i forgot to do a bob parade X.X



Oh, no!! D:


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> I have to disagree with making a group..
> Once they restock it, other people could have more serious ideas for groups



But but but, Jen said she would prefer it if we all made groups


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

Welp I didn't know that
But maybe 
WE COULD MAKE A GROUP FOR ALL VILLAGER FAN CLUBS
and then we can just merge them into different threads in the group?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Welp I didn't know that
> But maybe
> WE COULD MAKE A GROUP FOR ALL VILLAGER FAN CLUBS
> and then we can just merge them into different threads in the group?



Hmm, that might be too messy and finding a person to of it would be harder


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Welp I didn't know that
> But maybe
> WE COULD MAKE A GROUP FOR ALL VILLAGER FAN CLUBS
> and then we can just merge them into different threads in the group?




i like this <XD

but maybe pretty pretty please can i start it? c:

since I'm donating the most bells trololololo


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

I would do it 
We can assign leaders for the groups to post new threads for their fan clubs
So only purple888 can post new threads for bob and only I/Kildor can only post threads for Fang
We can make it a moderated group so if random people try to join we can deny them


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> i like this <XD
> 
> but maybe pretty pretty please can i start it? c:
> 
> since I'm donating the most bells trololololo



But but it was my idea and you made this thread, share the headness

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jupiter said:


> I would do it
> We can assign leaders for the groups to post new threads for their fan clubs
> So only purple888 can post new threads for bob and only I/Kildor can only post threads for Fang
> We can make it a moderated group so if random people try to join we can deny them



Can you make group moderators? If so can I be one?


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

Uxie said:


> But but it was my idea and you made this thread, share the headness



but but but insert good idea here


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

It would have to be purple's choice on who the bob thread's second in command would be


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 3, 2014)

I will donate 400 bells for said group!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> It would have to be purple's choice on who the bob thread's second in command would be



Pick me!! You can make the group by the way purple I was just joking


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> It would have to be purple's choice on who the bob thread's second in command would be



*Quietly agrees to this*


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't start donating yet...


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> I will donate 400 bells for said group!



ohh thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

don't donate yet though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> Pick me!! You can make the group by the way purple I was just joking



ok sure!

but first lets have everyone agree on whats going to happen


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 3, 2014)

Purple,look at the Stitches fanclub.The most recent page.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ohh thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> don't donate yet though



Maybe when we allow donation you should put it in your bank so we know what's what. I will donate 600

- - - Post Merge - - -



purple888 said:


> ohh thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yay! I'm gonna be second in command and stuff. That's fun


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

Once we start donating donate to me c: 
I have a lot of money saved up in the abd so once I collect interest we can get more


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Once we start donating donate to me c:
> I have a lot of money saved up in the abd so once I collect interest we can get more



Good idea


----------



## Locket (Jun 3, 2014)

P.S. you have a run on sentence in the title

Bob Appreciation Thread BOB, PIETRO, and FANG UNITE is how it should be


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 3, 2014)

Correction Star.Bob,Fang,Pietro,AND Stitches Unite.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> P.S. you have a run on sentence in the title
> 
> Bob Appreciation Thread BOB, PIETRO, and FANG UNITE is how it should be



I think it's for effect as it was just Bob and pietro but even if it was Bob Appreciation Thread BOB, PIETRO, and FANG UNITE then there shouldn't be a comma between pietro and and.  thank you though


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> P.S. you have a run on sentence in the title
> 
> Bob Appreciation Thread BOB, PIETRO, and FANG UNITE is how it should be



she's right


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Correction Star.Bob,Fang,Pietro,AND Stitches Unite.



What's with all this putting commas between pietro and and. Is that American?


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> P.S. you have a run on sentence in the title
> 
> Bob Appreciation Thread BOB, PIETRO, and FANG UNITE is how it should be



nooooo i swear im good at grammar irl

going to go cry in a corner now


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

oh just read uxies psot lel


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Guys it's Bob Appreciation Thread: Bob, Fang, Pietro and Stitches Unite

That's good grammar, I think


----------



## Locket (Jun 3, 2014)

purple888 said:


> nooooo i swear im good at grammar irl
> 
> going to go cry in a corner now



I am sorry, it is one of my pets peeves 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> Guys it's Bob Appreciation Thread: Bob, Fang, Pietro and Stitches Unite
> 
> That's good grammar, I think



http://www.getitwriteonline.com/archive/020204whencommabfand.htm


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> I am sorry, it is one of my pets peeves
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




oh no worries ^^

(frantically flips through grammar book)


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> I am sorry, it is one of my pets peeves
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



In England that's how we write lists but you might have different rules idk where you are from but that comma is really bugging me

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry guys I'm just really tired

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna sleep now good night


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 3, 2014)

Dang I hate being at school
I miss so much :-S


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> I am sorry, it is one of my pets peeves
> 
> mine too xD
> 
> ...


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Star Fire said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry, it is one of my pets peeves
> ...


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

no second page for us! xD


----------



## purple888 (Jun 4, 2014)

so many tags X.X


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 4, 2014)

BOBMP



Whew the second page almost gotcha Bob D': <3


----------



## purple888 (Jun 4, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> BOBMP
> 
> 
> 
> Whew the second page almost gotcha Bob D': <3



no, not again!


----------



## Capella (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't get it, the second page?


----------



## Libertae (Jun 4, 2014)

Bob did a disappearing act on me when I didn't play for two days... Good bye Bob.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 4, 2014)

I came home to find 100 followers! Whoop Whoop!


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 4, 2014)

woop


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 4, 2014)

I guess we should start preparing items for the giveaway we are going to do on tumblr


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 4, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I guess we should start preparing items for the giveaway we are going to do on tumblr



id love to help but im really ill right now
i can barely type this, let alone concentrate on animal crossing


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 4, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I guess we should start preparing items for the giveaway we are going to do on tumblr



Wait, what giveaway? What's the prize?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 4, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> id love to help but im really ill right now
> i can barely type this, let alone concentrate on animal crossing



It's no problem! Oh and get better soon, I hope you feel ok


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jun 4, 2014)

A song about lord Bob:
♪Bob is majestic♫
♪The girls love him♫
♪But he has Lolly so no other girls says Lolly♫
♪Princess Merry oversees the palace♫
♪Watchin' out for evil like Marshal and Merengue♫
♪Merengue is hate and death, as we all know♫


----------



## Kildor (Jun 4, 2014)

AidenNook said:


> A song about lord Bob:
> ♪Bob is majestic♫
> ♪The girls love him♫
> ♪But he has Lolly so no other girls says Lolly♫
> ...




I'm sorry but I dislike the song.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 4, 2014)

AidenNook said:


> A song about lord Bob:
> ♪Bob is majestic♫
> ♪The girls love him♫
> ♪But he has Lolly so no other girls says Lolly♫
> ...



Hmm, it dosent really do anything for me yet but I can't say cuz I haven't heard it with music and stuff


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, according to the Bob blog, bobs now friends with pietro
is dat true?

- - - Post Merge - - -

well i agree to donate 200 bells in Bob's name, if I get a spot in the group


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 4, 2014)

alison123 said:


> Well, according to the Bob blog, bobs now friends with pietro
> is dat true?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yes we are now friends with pietro, we will have to choose who we let in but we will probably let you in and as I say we are gonna make it equal


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't have many bells but I'll donate them all!  But groups still haven't been restocked. 
We have 101 FOLLOWERS ON THE TUMBLR!!! Who's going to get Bob and should I announce the giveaway now?


----------



## ItsSarahxo (Jun 4, 2014)

I have such a special attachment to Jeremiah, that I couldn't have Bob as my lazy D: But I have Tom. The kitties are the best :3


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 4, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I don't have many bells but I'll donate them all!  But groups still haven't been restocked.
> We have 101 FOLLOWERS ON THE TUMBLR!!! Who's going to get Bob and should I announce the giveaway now?



I think we just got another! I have bob in my cycling town so I think I will donate him. I will let bob come to my town naturally


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 4, 2014)

For the Bob giveaway I can give some Bob themed furniture I just need the blossom dress..


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 4, 2014)

how about this:

In celebration of reaching 100 followers yesterday, the Church of Bob is holding a *Bob-themed giveaway*!

We will be giving away a variety of Bob-related products, including:
- nine pictures of Lord Bob (to symbolize his nine lives)
- bob-themed furniture for you bob shrines
- the chance to meet our Lord Bob
- purple balloons and perfect oranges

And last but certainly not least, Lord Bob will *move to one lucky winner's town*!

To enter, like and reblog this post. You [do/do not] have to follow our tumblr. The giveaway ends on June XX!


----------



## Capella (Jun 4, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> how about this:
> 
> In celebration of reaching 100 followers yesterday, the Church of Bob is holding a *Bob-themed giveaway*!
> 
> ...


is this reblogging


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 4, 2014)

Ay guys  what's up?? How's Bob??


----------



## WonderK (Jun 4, 2014)

I was bored. Decided to whip up a quick Bob banner hehe.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 4, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I was bored. Decided to whip up a quick Bob banner hehe.



love it <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Ay guys  what's up?? How's Bob??



whats up lucky pinch ^^

hows pietro going?


----------



## WonderK (Jun 4, 2014)

Much obliged.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 4, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> how about this:
> 
> In celebration of reaching 100 followers yesterday, the Church of Bob is holding a *Bob-themed giveaway*!
> 
> ...


I can do the bob furniture but I need the blossom dress or at lest the pattern


----------



## purple888 (Jun 5, 2014)

who's giving bob?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 5, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I was bored. Decided to whip up a quick Bob banner hehe.



Awesome!

Purple: as I said I'm going to give bob away. For the shrines are we going to follow the one poliwag drew and I made a couple of changes then actually made? We could send out 3 copies if the room?


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> how about this:
> 
> In celebration of reaching 100 followers yesterday, the Church of Bob is holding a *Bob-themed giveaway*!
> 
> ...



Can i enter


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 5, 2014)

alison123 said:


> Can i enter



Our giveaway will be on tumblr, you are welcome to enter there but I don't know if we will open on it yet


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 5, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Yes we are now friends with pietro, we will have to choose who we let in but we will probably let you in and as I say we are gonna make it equal



Thanks <3


----------



## purple888 (Jun 5, 2014)

ah alright

WHOEVER PUT princess merry there ILY


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 5, 2014)

ok i got everything i need to customize the future
i just have no clue what future to customize 
help me out guys


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 5, 2014)

Should we make the people who enter the giveaway follow the Bob tumblr? And should it be likes or reblogs or likes & reblogs?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Should we make the people who enter the giveaway follow the Bob tumblr? And should it be likes or reblogs or likes & reblogs?



Since it's celebrating our followers then maybe following is a better idea

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crazy-Gamer said:


> ok i got everything i need to customize the future
> i just have no clue what future to customize
> help me out guys



We don't know what furniture we are doing yet and in what amounts

- - - Post Merge - - -



alison123 said:


> Thanks <3



No problem!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 5, 2014)

okay I posted it and tagged it with everything so lots of people notice it


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> okay I posted it and tagged it with everything so lots of people notice it



Yay! We need to talk about the furniture wee are giving away

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was thinking either bob house or a bob shrine

- - - Post Merge - - -

And three of them


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 5, 2014)

I think we should use the alpine furniture.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm going to make a Tangy house so I'll make a Bob house too


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I think we should use the alpine furniture.



And customise it with the blossom shirt? We could do one of both our suggestions?


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 5, 2014)

Uxie said:


> And customise it with the blossom shirt? We could do one of both our suggestions?



Oh yeah, that's what I meant. oop. I wish we could use a pattern Bob on it, but you can't trade furniture with custom designs


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Oh yeah, that's what I meant. oop. I wish we could use a pattern Bob on it, but you can't trade furniture with custom designs



Yeah, it's annoying. Do you know what furniture has already been collected?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Oh yeah, that's what I meant. oop. I wish we could use a pattern Bob on it, but you can't trade furniture with custom designs



wait why not?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 5, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> wait why not?



Its just that way in the game


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 5, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Its just that way in the game



How does that work do they just not let you bring it?


----------



## CheyLily (Jun 5, 2014)

Took me only 2 tries to plot reset king bob into the right spot. ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ

_canigetanamen_


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 5, 2014)

CheyLily said:


> Took me only 2 tries to plot reset king bob into the right spot. ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ
> 
> _canigetanamen_



*acat

Acat.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 6, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ah alright
> 
> WHOEVER PUT princess merry there ILY



I LOVE THEM TOO


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 6, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> How does that work do they just not let you bring it?



I don't think you can drop them so the other person can't pick them up


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 6, 2014)

purple888 said:


> ah alright
> 
> WHOEVER PUT princess merry there ILY


Do you mean in the tags?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 6, 2014)

alison123 said:


> Do you mean in the tags?



Yes, that's what she means


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 6, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Yes, that's what she means



*smirks* i put that in there cause im Merry's number one fan


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 6, 2014)

alison123 said:


> *smirks* i put that in there cause im Merry's number one fan



Well then purple loves you but I think she is a contender for number one fan too


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 6, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Well then purple loves you but I think she is a contender for number one fan too



i didnt know purple loved merry
but i love her more, ok?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 6, 2014)

alison123 said:


> i didnt know purple loved merry
> but i love her more, ok?



Hmm, do want to sound rude but maybe you should ask her. You don't know her and merrys history and everything. I love gaston a lot but I don't know if I'm his biggest fan.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 6, 2014)

alison123 said:


> i didnt know purple loved merry
> but i love her more, ok?



I LOVE MERRY MORE

just saying.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 7, 2014)

merrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerry


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 7, 2014)

I found a tumblr post that we should reblog onto the Bob blog but I don't know how to reblog it. this is the link. It really describes our concerns about Bob right now so we have to reblog it.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 8, 2014)

SpongeBOB


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 8, 2014)

guys this threads dying again

revive it pls


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 8, 2014)

This is hilarious...in a good way though!
I never knew there were people out there that actually seemed to worship Bob.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> This is hilarious...in a good way though!
> I never knew there were people out there that actually seemed to worship Bob.



Seemed to? We _do_ worship Bob.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 8, 2014)

purple888 said:


> merrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerrymerry



Omg lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> Seemed to? We _do_ worship Bob.



Yes, yes we do

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> guys this threads dying again
> 
> revive it pls



We revived it once, we can do it again


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 8, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Omg lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



we need a defribulatinatorizer


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 8, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> we need a defribulatinatorizer



Yus! Can you get those in the game


----------



## Milano (Jun 8, 2014)

Haven't played my animal crossing game in weeks and just found out that bob moved out of my town.
What a sad, sad day.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow. I SURE WONDER who this could be.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 8, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Wow. I SURE WONDER who this could be.



I WONDER

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've been really busy, but now I'm not 

BOB IS LOVE BOB IS LIFE


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

My town corrupted so I lost Bob D:


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 8, 2014)

Milano said:


> Haven't played my animal crossing game in weeks and just found out that bob moved out of my town.
> What a sad, sad day.



I'm so sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> My town corrupted so I lost Bob D:



He will come back to you

- - - Post Merge - - -



purple888 said:


> I WONDER
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes he is, Tomodachi life has distracted me from this thread but I'm back now (sorry bob)


----------



## lilyandemrys (Jun 8, 2014)

Bob once asked me how long it would take to run to Suntown. I said about an hour.

He was shocked until I told him that I came by train.

Love you, Bob.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 8, 2014)

lilyandemrys said:


> Bob once asked me how long it would take to run to Suntown. I said about an hour.
> 
> He was shocked until I told him that I came by train.
> 
> Love you, Bob.



One of the 1000000000 reasons why bob is awesome. You share a name with my OC (I think)


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 8, 2014)

purple888 said:


> I WONDER
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



sorry but i genuinely dont know who this is

durr pls tell


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> sorry but i genuinely dont know who this is
> 
> durr pls tell


I would tell you but I don't want to get banned


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 8, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I would tell you but I don't want to get banned



Yeah... I think it's could be one of two people but I know who it probably is


----------



## ElectraHearts (Jun 8, 2014)

I managed to get Bob to move to my town! 

But he keeps putting his house in _terrible_ spots. Little Bob things.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 9, 2014)

ElectraHearts said:


> I managed to get Bob to move to my town!
> 
> But he keeps putting his house in _terrible_ spots. Little Bob things.



ahhh little bob things ily


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 9, 2014)

purple888 said:


> I LOVE MERRY MORE
> 
> just saying.



YOU CAN CALM DOWN
dont need to spam the thread to show you love a villager D:
merry was the first one i spoke to till she had to go, merry was the first one i lost in a tting incident

- - - Post Merge - - -

still you show your love for her


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 9, 2014)

alison123 said:


> YOU CAN CALM DOWN
> dont need to spam the thread to show you love a villager D:
> merry was the first one i spoke to till she had to go, merry was the first one i lost in a tting incident
> 
> ...



Its the bob apprection thread but we can also appreciate other villagers here so it's not spam. You both love merry so if you want to argue about who loves her more then do that but on PM


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 9, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Wow. I SURE WONDER who this could be.


Hey can you PM who it is?
If that's ok with you..


----------



## purple888 (Jun 10, 2014)

alison123 said:


> YOU CAN CALM DOWN
> dont need to spam the thread to show you love a villager D:
> merry was the first one i spoke to till she had to go, merry was the first one i lost in a tting incident
> 
> ...



merry was an original and the first one i spoke to also
i still have her

I'm calm, if you haven't noticed i like to talk in caps

when i CREATED (again caps  ) the thread, it was original villager appreciation thread.

so why can't i talk about villagers i like on a thread i created? :?

so lets stop fighting.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah stop fighting but purple is right it is the original villager appreciation thread so I don't believe it counts as spam


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 11, 2014)

purple888 said:


> merry was an original and the first one i spoke to also
> i still have her
> 
> I'm calm, if you haven't noticed i like to talk in caps
> ...


Okay! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> Yeah stop fighting but purple is right it is the original villager appreciation thread so I don't believe it counts as spam



I didn't mean it as spam as in clogging the thread, but purple said Merry a million times so it kinda does
ive said merry a million times before in another post so you cant blame


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

The thread be dying..


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 11, 2014)

We have to do something Bob-ish.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 11, 2014)

I used to have bob in my GCN town. And that's all I can contribute to this thread.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

Silversea said:


> I used to have bob in my GCN town. And that's all I can contribute to this thread.



Thank you anyway


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 11, 2014)

I had Bob in my cycling town a while back.I don't think he enjoyed his stay there.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 50236
> 
> I had Bob in my cycling town a while back.I don't think he enjoyed his stay there.



You wouldn't happen to have marshal in your cycling town?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 11, 2014)

Uxie said:


> You wouldn't happen to have marshal in your cycling town?



No Marshal,sorry.Bob has been the only celebrity villager I've had in that town.


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 11, 2014)

Had Bob once, he was cool.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> No Marshal,sorry.Bob has been the only celebrity villager I've had in that town.



Oh well someone in tier evil must be in your town though.... What a mystery


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 11, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Oh well someone in tier evil must be in your town though.... What a mystery



Ahh...it must have been Daisy.She was probably keeping that old dog/cat rivalry going.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> Ahh...it must have been Daisy.She was probably keeping that old dog/cat rivalry going.



Possibly, if it's not to much to ask can I see a list if villagers in your town?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 11, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Possibly, if it's not to much to ask can I see a list if villagers in your town?



Sure.Currently I have Spork,Poppy,Twiggy,Soleil,Rod(reserved),Chow,Eloise,Shari and Dierdre.When Bob was still there I also had Frank,Puddles,Henry,the aforementioned Daisy,Pango,Lionel and Annalisa.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> Sure.Currently I have Spork,Poppy,Twiggy,Soleil,Rod(reserved),Chow,Eloise,Shari and Dierdre.When Bob was still there I also had Frank,Puddles,Henry,the aforementioned Daisy,Pango,Lionel and Annalisa.



Hmm, I think daisy yes. I think maybe consultation with other board members may be necessary though...


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 11, 2014)

No!!! Daisy is one of my dreamies, so she can't be evil. Although my town _did_ corrupt right after I got her plot in the right space...


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 11, 2014)

Bob did have some good times in my cycling town.Here he is hanging out with the mayor in the mayoral shack.I love the mood lighting here.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

The evidence is stacking up against daisy... We may have to add her to tier evil


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope she doesn't have to go to tier evil, but if we have to... 
Does anyone have a link to that acnlconfessions post about how Bob smokes weed or something?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I hope she doesn't have to go to tier evil, but if we have to...
> Does anyone have a link to that acnlconfessions post about how Bob smokes weed or something?



I couldn't find it but I found some bob hate


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 11, 2014)

I need it so we can add this amazing picture I drew


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't find it sorry


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 11, 2014)

Should I just post it as it is then?

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm foudn it


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 13, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Should I just post it as it is then?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> nvm foudn it



Good good, the tumblr is dying too...


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 13, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Good good, the tumblr is dying too...



ohnoes


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 13, 2014)

The giveaway is over and only 4 people entered... 
We HAVE to revive this thread somehow. Every member should post at least 1,214,475,289,129 posts in this thread per day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys I think Bob died again. He lost his second life before he even got his second life... RIP ;_;. Hopefully he'll be revived in a few weeks...


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 13, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> The giveaway is over and only 4 people entered...
> We HAVE to revive this thread somehow. Every member should post at least 1,214,475,289,129 posts in this thread per day.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Noooooooo I have been so busy with school I forgot lord bob
I'm so sorry


----------



## Silversea (Jun 13, 2014)

Bob is like the average villager used for beta testing. How could he be so popular?


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 14, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Bob is like the average villager used for beta testing. How could he be so popular?


bECAUSE HE'S BOB


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> The giveaway is over and only 4 people entered...
> We HAVE to revive this thread somehow. Every member should post at least 1,214,475,289,129 posts in this thread per day.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



We should extend the giveaway or add a rule saying at least x number of people have to enter


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 14, 2014)

I reblogged it and added that at least 11 people have to enter (there's 11 prizes). Hopefully people start to love Bob again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh we should make a giveaway thread in re-tail!

- - - Post Merge - - -

posted the thread


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 14, 2014)

Guys someone insulted Bob on a picture of him. http://mayor-iris.tumblr.com/post/88771695439/eglads-are-you-here-to-hang-out-then-you


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Guys someone insulted Bob on a picture of him. http://mayor-iris.tumblr.com/post/88771695439/eglads-are-you-here-to-hang-out-then-you



Silly that person, probably a tier evil lover


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Guys someone insulted Bob on a picture of him. http://mayor-iris.tumblr.com/post/88771695439/eglads-are-you-here-to-hang-out-then-you



Omg that was my old username <344


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

Capella said:


> Omg that was my old username <344



You have a double ganger trying to trick bob into thinking you have been corrupted

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh bob


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

How dare she


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

Capella said:


> How dare she



We have to warn bob, I fear tier evil is going to attack


----------



## mob (Jun 14, 2014)

voided bob 

just kidding bob is my baby


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

gamzee said:


> voided bob
> 
> just kidding bob is my baby



That's good, can you tell him that tier evil are upto something? Bob will know what to do


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 14, 2014)

This is really scary. Diana deceived us into thinking she was nice, then impersonated one of Bob's followers and publicly declared war on us with that evil post...

- - - Post Merge - - -

She should DIEana.


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

BOBLIEVERS GROUPS ARE IN STOCK
who do we donate to


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think that a while ago someone said they wanted to be the one to make the group. I don't know if it was here or on skype though.  I wish I had more TBT


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 14, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> This is really scary. Diana deceived us into thinking she was nice, then impersonated one of Bob's followers and publicly declared war on us with that evil post...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> She should DIEana.



Diana? Isn't she that cute pink deer who loves shopping?
How can she be evil?


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 14, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Diana? Isn't she that cute pink deer who loves shopping?
> How can she be evil?



We're just as shocked as you. D:
Also she's white but yeah.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 15, 2014)

Capella said:


> BOBLIEVERS GROUPS ARE IN STOCK
> who do we donate to



I dint know, are they still in stock, I'm gonna post on the tumblr that we are fearing war from tier evil

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crazy-Gamer said:


> Diana? Isn't she that cute pink deer who loves shopping?
> How can she be evil?



She is deciving us, that's the point

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can we donate it to me? We can all put 500 TBT bells in? (I need pokemons) I can sell two light blue letters too


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks poli, I've put 1000 in the bank so we know what's what


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 15, 2014)

do we really need a group though?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 15, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> do we really need a group though?




I think we do if we want to keep the church of bob alive, we get reported a lot and the mods consider closing us down. They said they would be fine with a group though


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh are we donating our bells to uxie?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 15, 2014)

Capella said:


> Oh are we donating our bells to uxie?



Yeah, if that's ok.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

Hmp. How dare pepole insult your god, and my leader.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 15, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Hmp. How dare pepole insult your god, and my leader.



They are allowed too, it's their opinion

- - - Post Merge - - -

But some is not ok like insulting the members but everyone is entitled to there own opinion, some don't express in the nicest manner


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

Uxie said:


> They are allowed too, it's their opinion
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But some is not ok like insulting the members but everyone is entitled to there own opinion, some don't express in the nicest manner


Can't pepole keep their Opeion to themselves? As it hurts my feeling..,


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 15, 2014)

Guys there are only 2 groups left we need to act fast

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sold two collectibles, I will hopefully get 3k for the next one and we will have enough


----------



## Lou (Jun 16, 2014)

Bob moved in a 2 days ago !!! :3
He is really funny/sweet ;0; plus he gives out nice gifts !
That Dancing Bob video made me love him more!

Sadly he is not wearing his cute flower shirt anymore :c does anyone have it for sale ?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 16, 2014)

Lou said:


> Bob moved in a 2 days ago !!! :3
> He is really funny/sweet ;0; plus he gives out nice gifts !
> That Dancing Bob video made me love him more!
> 
> Sadly he is not wearing his cute flower shirt anymore :c does anyone have it for sale ?



I'm afraid I don't, sorry. I'm glad you are enjoying having bob in your town. Have fun while it lasts (or keep him forever, I'm sure he wouldn't mind)


----------



## purple888 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi! I'm so sorry I'm not as online anymore -.-

should i donate bells to uxie?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm sorry guys, about this thread it's dead. I feel really bad,  ever since Pietro and Bob got peace everything, kind of drifted away..
{ btw I love the peace }


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 16, 2014)

Uxie why did you give me the bells back?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 17, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Uxie why did you give me the bells back?



Because I thought the group wasn't going to happen, we need the bells quickly but it's hard to get them in time. I also got the sense you weren't up for it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> I'm sorry guys, about this thread it's dead. I feel really bad,  ever since Pietro and Bob got peace everything, kind of drifted away..
> { btw I love the peace }



This thread died before and we saved it, we can do it again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



purple888 said:


> Hi! I'm so sorry I'm not as online anymore -.-
> 
> should i donate bells to uxie?



If you want too


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 17, 2014)

I have two threads going to raise some TBT bells, I would appreciate any donations 

We currently have 1000 TBT bells raised

- - - Post Merge - - -

Only one group left...


----------



## purple888 (Jun 18, 2014)

transfered


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 18, 2014)

:...did I miss something?


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> :...did I miss something?



We're donating tbt bells to uxie to start the group


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 18, 2014)

Capella said:


> We're donating tbt bells to uxie to start the group



Oh ok I have been busy with school and stuff I'm glad that wear getting a group ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lou said:


> Bob moved in a 2 days ago !!! :3
> He is really funny/sweet ;0; plus he gives out nice gifts !
> That Dancing Bob video made me love him more!
> 
> Sadly he is not wearing his cute flower shirt anymore :c does anyone have it for sale ?


I can give you mine if you are still locking


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 18, 2014)

Guys we need 800 more bells

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and purple thanks for the giant donation


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 18, 2014)

wait wtf when did groups come back

we need one to keep bob alive 

BADDA BING


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 18, 2014)

Only 700 is needed

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will sell two more cherries


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 18, 2014)

I made the group 

It's invite only, invited a load of people. If I forgot someone tell me


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 18, 2014)

GUYS
I heard that tier evil is being bad again
Portia is good, btw
At least the one in my town is


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 18, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> GUYS
> I heard that tier evil is being bad again
> Portia is good, btw
> At least the one in my town is



Tier evil is showing signs of moving, thanks for the Portia info by the way


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 18, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Tier evil is showing signs of moving, thanks for the Portia info by the way


If she is bad, she cant be today
she got sick


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 18, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> If she is bad, she cant be today
> she got sick



Bad people get sick too


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 18, 2014)

Found this on google
http://37.media.tumblr.com/0d3d1b359e80fd86c394437c8b57dc68/tumblr_mscjlhcnRb1sdt0xao1_500.png

- - - Post Merge - - -

no, she cant plot when she's sick


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 18, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Found this on google
> http://37.media.tumblr.com/0d3d1b359e80fd86c394437c8b57dc68/tumblr_mscjlhcnRb1sdt0xao1_500.png
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Maybes she's deceiving you, take everything into mind but not so much that you forget it


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 18, 2014)

we have a group now woo!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay our group is awesome! But I have a feeling everyone who isn't part of it will forget about Lord Bob.


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 18, 2014)

So if bob is good and there arent any lazy villagers on tier evil...
Aren't all Lazy villagers good?
(Complete list here: http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Lazy )


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 18, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> So if bob is good and there arent any lazy villagers on tier evil...
> Aren't all Lazy villagers good?
> (Complete list here: http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Lazy )


We haven't meet any lazy evil villagers yet but they may no ALL be good


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, if all my dreamies are good, i'm good.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 18, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Well, if all my dreamies are good, i'm good.



is this you? http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/88230408264/what-does-bob-think-of-ruby-walker-joey-biskit


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 19, 2014)

I got some stuff for the bob giveaway of anyone wants to come get them


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 21, 2014)

Bob is purple. That's why he is more amazing than the rest of you.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 21, 2014)

updated title


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 21, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> is this you? http://ourlordbob.tumblr.com/post/88230408264/what-does-bob-think-of-ruby-walker-joey-biskit



Yep!


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 9, 2014)

I found a funny gif of bob and a bob impostor
http://talkingtotheanimals.tumblr.com/post/88337917056/meetin-the-kawaii-au-version-of-urself


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 9, 2014)

I love Bob... and Punchey 

Punchey is my dreamie but now you guys are making me reconsider it with this thread xD
Brb gonna go make a poll on this.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jul 9, 2014)

Praise the lord Bob!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 9, 2014)

This is scaring me Bob is soo overrated


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 9, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> This is scaring me Bob is soo overrated



Agreed, although it's fun to see what others think of him...


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow is been forever since I posted something please forgive me Lord Bob U_U


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

This thread got completely buried a while ago. Glad to see it revived. Now we can all praise Bob, our lord and savior.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 11, 2014)

I think i accidentally revived this thread by posting a gif


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 11, 2014)

We have a group now for posting, so we dont need ti post here. Uxie isgroup leader, post to her about it.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 11, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> We have a group now for posting, so we dont need ti post here. Uxie isgroup leader, post to her about it.



We may have a group but I for one don't want to let this place die


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 19, 2014)

BUMP FOR BOB


----------



## Mullac1128 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bob is great. He and Stitches have a rivalry for who is the hungriest villager.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 19, 2014)

WalkerTheDog said:


> BUMP FOR BOB



Hay guess the newbie is a bob fan 
Welcome to the club


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 19, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Hay guess the newbie is a bob fan
> Welcome to the club



Thanks!  Bob is truly amazing.


----------



## Bloopppp (Aug 19, 2014)

Bob is swag


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2014)

Group is dead


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bob is my lord


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 2, 2014)

Bob isn't love he is instead life


----------



## Mkay (Dec 2, 2014)

Bob <3


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Bob is everywhere today haha. 

Bob is pretty rad, though.


----------



## Cautious Fox (Dec 2, 2014)

HE MOVED OUT OF MY TOWN DUE TO TT AND IM DEPRESSED.

Seriously. He was one of the few dreamies I had and I ruined it.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Dec 3, 2014)

Helping Bob by bumping this thread!


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 4, 2014)

Okay I love Bob. I have Bob in my town. But I don't understand why everyone is worshiping Bob?


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 4, 2014)

DAE ship Bob/Bop ?????? OTP


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 4, 2014)

Everyone loves Bob.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 5, 2014)

The thread and group have died. No point in bringing it back it won't be revived


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 6, 2014)

I. LOVE. BOB. I am so glad to see that so many other people love him too. Aww ACCF memories for meeee


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Dec 10, 2014)

Buming 4 Bob


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 13, 2015)

Bump for lord and savior


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (Jun 28, 2015)

can we bring this thread back. please, this is amazing. (how DARE you make fun of Merengue and Marshal.* kisses them*)


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 28, 2016)

Wolfie said:


> BOB IS OVERLORD.
> BOB IS RULER.
> 
> HAIL BOB SHAKE IT!



sooo cute <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



alwatkins said:


> Okay I love Bob. I have Bob in my town. But I don't understand why everyone is worshiping Bob?



cause he is ADORABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 28, 2016)

Hahaha ****


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 28, 2016)

Omg. Where has this thread been? Why has it been inactive for so long? All hail our lord and savior Bob.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 28, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Omg. Where has this thread been? Why has it been inactive for so long? All hail our lord and savior Bob.



i found it on google when i searched up ACNL Bob


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2016)

All hail the purple cat Bob  he's one of my dreamies and I really like Bob, I think he's a pretty cool cat. So uh...WORSHIP HIM PEOPLE lol jk


----------



## CJODell62 (Jan 29, 2016)

Bob was the first villager to move into Croydon after I started playing. His greeting is now "Howdy doody" (same greeting that I gave Clyde in Westerly), and his catchphrase is now "mew mew".


----------



## BluebellLight (Feb 5, 2016)

It is time.
Time to resurrect Our Lord Bob


----------



## Potadd (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been waiting for bob to come back into my village since the day he left me in my last.


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

HAIL OUR PURPLE KING SHOWER HIM WITH BUGS AND FISH. ok that was a little OTT but I like Bob he's rad.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

funny how everyone worships him here but when i posted a thread about selling bob no one was interested.


----------



## BluebellLight (Feb 6, 2016)

snoozit said:


> funny how everyone worships him here but when i posted a thread about selling bob no one was interested.



People have forsaken him. We need to bring back the love!


----------



## radioloves (Feb 6, 2016)

Woohoo! Yeah Boooob, I recently got him for my town and he's very serene, always quiet and in his house. He's new to my town, I hope he'll open up soon cx


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 3, 2016)

We need to bring back the love for Our Lord Bob!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 3, 2016)

My ACNL BFF Niemyx has him he is so cute! <3 BOB FOREVER!


----------



## Oliver#40000 (Mar 4, 2016)

I love Bob I had him in the first animal crossing game  he's the best !


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2019)

his catchphrase "pthhhpth,"
also reviving this thread XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

his catchphrase "pthhhpth,"
also reviving this thread XD


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## AidenTheGamer (Mar 12, 2019)

I support the resurrection of this thread too!


----------

